#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-07
<CU> Hi - Will you please see if you can load the samsung.com web site properly using fiesty & fiesty's firefox, & tell me your result? Thanks.  It's not displaying properly for me on this fiesty install.
<Admiral_Chicago> CU: its a known bug with Flash + HTML
<CU> Admiral_Chicago: So, this is something Macromedia Flash Adobe have to fix?
<Admiral_Chicago> CU: not sure, there is a bug about rendering flash over HTML
<CU> Admiral_Chicago: Er, my friend uxsing OSX says he doesn't see the problem
<Admiral_Chicago> probably a bug we need to fix on our builds.
<Admiral_Chicago> our guys are asleep now
<CU> Admiral_Chicago: so, is it something with linux (not osx?) -- should I report this to someone? Firefox?  Surely Samsung (a major company) wouldn't leave this up if it didn't work with major browsers (firefox, windowsExplorer), true?
<Admiral_Chicago> CU: give me a second
<CU> Admiral_Chicago: So, should I email someone, or will you pass the bug report on to the fixers?
<CU> Admiral_Chicago: here's some url's of screenshots: http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/8278/samsugcomproductsfirefoju5.png http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/197/samsugcomproductsmenuovyv9.png
<Admiral_Chicago> CU: see bug #49613
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 49613 in flashplugin-nonfree "flash plugin always rendered on top of html" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49613
<Admiral_Chicago> leave a comment
<Admiral_Chicago> CU: probably firefox's linux implementation of Flash content
<Admiral_Chicago> its being worked on by Mozilla
<asac_the_2nd> hi
<asac_the_2nd> anyone here?
<Admiral_Chicago> no
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm hiding in a cave
<Admiral_Chicago> and watching my roomate sleep
<asac_the_2nd> hehe
<asac_the_2nd> Admiral_Chicago:  hey ... do you have logs and see when my main account went offline?
<Admiral_Chicago> asac_the_2nd: let me check
<Admiral_Chicago> my computer is crapping out on me, give me a second
<asac_the_2nd> sure
<Admiral_Chicago> 03:58 -!- asac [n=asac@debian/developer/asac]  has quit [Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)] 
<Admiral_Chicago> on the day of...--- Day changed Fri May 04 2007
<asac_the_2nd> hmmm
<asac_the_2nd> ok .... sad thing
<Admiral_Chicago> actually --- Day changed Sat May 05 2007
<asac_the_2nd> greetz from seville anyway :-D
<Admiral_Chicago> that was the day
<asac_the_2nd> yeah ... its always the same
<asac_the_2nd> as soon as i am gone ... everything breaks
<Admiral_Chicago> asac_the_2nd: i saw you on the schedule
<Admiral_Chicago> during the sessions
<Admiral_Chicago> looks to be very busy
<Admiral_Chicago> okay dvd ripping is making me upset, I'm going to bed
<asac_the_2nd> night
<hjmf> howdy asac_the_2nd !
<asac_the_2nd> yeah great :)
<hjmf> Is nice Sevilla?
<asac_the_2nd> definitly
<asac_the_2nd> beautiful city
<asac_the_2nd> :)
<asac_the_2nd> and hot ;)
<hjmf> yeah
<asac_the_2nd> though not in the basement where we sit all day :)
<hjmf> good
<asac_the_2nd> anyway ... my home system is down ... quit unfortunate
<asac_the_2nd> best thing is that i don't get any bugmails ;)
<hjmf> :)
<hjmf> It has been pretty quiet here though
<asac_the_2nd> but it sucks ... system went down 6 hours after me leaving
<asac_the_2nd> really?
<hjmf> yes, I didn't saw you around here yesterday
<hjmf> not sure the day before
<hjmf> I don't have all the logs
<asac_the_2nd> yes we found it was sat 2000
<hjmf> :/
<asac_the_2nd> went i left and wass never seen again
<hjmf> gnomefreak hasn't been around either
<asac_the_2nd> i think its unlikely that i can read my mails this week :/
<asac_the_2nd> yes gnomefreak is still travelling i guess
<hjmf> nobody can switch it on?
<asac_the_2nd> should be back tomorrow
<hjmf> I see
<asac_the_2nd>  actually i doubt that my system is really down
<asac_the_2nd> its more like the modem crashed
<asac_the_2nd> crappy techs
<hjmf> oops
<asac_the_2nd> you have voip?
<hjmf> no
<hjmf> I've seen the howtos
<asac_the_2nd> ah ... you can dial in each room here ;)
<hjmf> noticed
<hjmf> It's been busy
<hjmf> ?
<asac_the_2nd> on the line?
<hjmf> the summit?
<asac_the_2nd> no ... i think yesterday there was someone dialed in
<asac_the_2nd> ah ... yes ... its really busy here
<asac_the_2nd> lots of people ... lots of topics
<asac_the_2nd> little sleep :)
<hjmf> sorry to hear? .
<hjmf> well I'm sure you are getting lots of fun there!
<asac_the_2nd> yes ;) ... but really exhausting :)
<hjmf> no time for a beer and tapas at triana?
<asac_the_2nd> sure ... in the evening.
<hjmf> then everything is OK
<asac_the_2nd> right ;)
<hjmf> have fun asac_the_2nd !
<hjmf> cu
<asac_the_2nd> hjmf: cu :)
<asac_the_2nd> hey
<bluekuja> asac_the_2nd, yoo
<asac_the_2nd> ola ;)
<bluekuja> how are you man?
<bluekuja> how its going there?
<asac_the_2nd> pretty exciting ... but of course exhausting as well
<asac_the_2nd> anyway ... feel bad about my system at home
<bluekuja> :D
<asac_the_2nd> hasn't been up for 2 days now
<bluekuja> awww
<asac_the_2nd> or have i been online the last few hours?
<bluekuja> mmmm...no
<bluekuja> alwais off
<asac_the_2nd> you see 'asac' joining or leaving lately
<asac_the_2nd> hmm
<asac_the_2nd> sad
<asac_the_2nd> no mail no nothing :(
<bluekuja> the last time I saw you is the day you were leaving
<asac_the_2nd> yes ... it really socks
<bluekuja> yep
<bluekuja> ^^
<jovans> hello
<jovans> i am searching for thunderbird2 for feisty would be a backport avalible?
<hjmf> <jovans> i am searching for thunderbird2 for feisty would be a backport avalible?
<hjmf> take a look to bug 107691
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107691 in mozilla-thunderbird "thunderbird 2.0 is out of the oven" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107691
<hjmf> hope this helps
<gnomefreak> hjmf: not likely
<gnomefreak> as i commented on the bug
<jovans> ok
<jovans> thank u
<hjmf> joejaxx: np
<hjmf> gnomefreak:  good night ;)
<hjmf> jovans: np
<gnomefreak> night
<gnomefreak> anyone seen asac? is he gone all week due to UDS
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: asac was online this afternoon :)
* gnomefreak was out all day and tomorrow it looking that way also
<bluekuja> he was feeling bad for his system
<bluekuja> at home
<gnomefreak> maybe hell get board
<bluekuja> :D
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: asac's machines at home went down
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> i can wait a week than :)
<Admiral_Chicago> he's checking in and out as asac_the_2nd while at UDS
<gnomefreak> thank you im out for now
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-08
<asac> yuhuuuuuuuuuu
<asac> i am here back;)
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: great
<asac> its such a joy to use mutt + irssi ;) ... and read my mail.
<Admiral_Chicago> i just got /window to work
<Admiral_Chicago> its great
<ajmitch> hey asac :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i can't seem to get my script to talk to the window though, i'll fiddle with it tomorrow night. /me sleeps
<asac> night
<gnomefreak> asac: when you get time if you get time can you please look at this? http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/iceape-0705070840/lintian. i uploaded iceape to revu and they told me to fix the error (leave the warnings) and than upload again for acks
<gnomefreak> asac: something with the version by the looks of it
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... going to meeting now
<gnomefreak> ok cool have fun :)
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 08 May 16:00: Technical Board | 09 May 16:00: Edubuntu | 10 May 16:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 15 May 11:00: Kernel Team | 16 May 08:00: Edubuntu | 16 May 09:00: Community Council
<pochu> hi folks! does anybody have a clue regarding bug 98725? Any help is appreciated! :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 98725 in liferea "[feisty]  liferea crash with undefined symbol PR_NewMonitor" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/98725
<gnomefreak> pochu: by the looks of the errors i see in report it looks like a java issue as its not a defined symbol in java.
<pochu> gnomefreak: ok, I'll ask doko then :)
<gnomefreak> this is assumin liferea looks to java for everything and liferea does depend on firefox but i will run tests on this. pochu can any of them run a backtrace on it or is it only at start up you see those warnings/errors
<gnomefreak> pochu: is this edgy or feisty the issue is seen on?
<gnomefreak> /usr/bin/liferea-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so: undefined symbol: PR_NewMonitor  << its looking in java for the symbol
<pochu> gnomefreak: feisty and even gutsy
<pochu> with both java-5 and java-6
<pochu> and it isn't at startup, but when going to certain items
<gnomefreak> ok if i get time i will use the example i saw in report to test it. if there are any other ones that fail they need to be there.but looks only like 2 of them are listed. ill check when i get time
<gnomefreak> can you please provide a step by step testcase on that bug (the steps to reproduce it all the time)
<pochu> I was able to get that error some time ago (without a crash, though). But I can't now, it works fine here
<pochu> gnomefreak: I can't, since I can't reproduce it anymore :( However, I can do it as I did it some time ago
<pochu> so you can try it (it might happen to you)
<gnomefreak> well use how you were able to repro it. if it fails here ill let you know if it doesnt ill tag it as needtestcase
<gnomefreak> i am using my build of liferea than i will test feistys official build
<gnomefreak> as per whats on there using http://feeds.feedburner.com/CommeCaDuJapon with java 6 works fine i can read the feeds and so on. i will try with other one.
<gnomefreak> there we go
<pochu> gnomefreak: test case added
<gnomefreak> ty i was able to get it to crash on one of the feeds but ill look at it tomorrow i gone for the day/night
<asac> any urgent issues then lifearea? ... otherwise cu tommorrow :)
<pochu> asac: have fun at Sevilla! :)
<asac> sure ;)
<asac> cu
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-09
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<salty-horse> hi. this bug report hasn't moved upstream, right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/82168
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 82168 in firefox "autoscroll shows the "resize up" cursor" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<salty-horse> reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/113683
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113683 in firefox "hovering over splitter widget sets incorrect cursor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-10
<gnomefreak> !info libc6 feisty
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.5-0ubuntu14 (feisty), package size 4003 kB, installed size 9976 kB
<gnomefreak> asac: if you get a minute look at bug 112513 (they are talking about backporting thunderbird but IMHO it shouldnt be. i pinged jdong about it and never got reply.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112513 in feisty-backports "Backport Thunderbird 2.0.0.0 to Feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112513
<gnomefreak> asac: im playing on gutsy atm and nss and nspr and enigmail need to be updated. nss and nspr need to be built against firefox 2.0.0.3+3-0ubuntu3 right now they are built for 2.0.0.3+3-0ubuntu2. mozilla-thunderbird-engimail needs to be pushed to fix: mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail: Depends: mozilla-thunderbird (< 1.5.0.99) but 2.0.0.0-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<gnomefreak> asac: you around?
<gnomefreak> asac: is 1.1.1-3ubuntu1 > 1.1.1-3.mt8?
<gnomefreak> it seems that lintain didnt like comparing 1.1.1+1-0ubuntu1 to 1.1.1-3 when you told me to use the -vVERSIONbeforemtrelease because debian package is 1.1.1-3
<asac> yep
<asac> he?
<asac> what versions are in changelog (list a few starting from top)?
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^^
<gnomefreak> 1.1.1-3.mt8 is most recent than debians 1.1.1-3
<gnomefreak> the one you had me use 1.1.1+1-0ubuntu1 wont work liutain hates it(me)
<gnomefreak> lintain*
<gnomefreak> below 1.1.1-3 is 1.1.1-2
<gnomefreak> motu is telling me to use 1.1.1-3ubuntu1 (but im hoping for a smooth upgrade if the users are using our repo) if not than oh well
<gnomefreak> ok im gonna try to build it using 1.1.1-3ubuntu1 as they suggested ill give you revu page when done you can look when you get time ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: are you talking about iceape?
<asac> if you have revu page send me url as mail ... i thencan push it :)
<asac> e.g. ignoring the revu mob :)
<asac> of course only if i find it suitable
<asac> :)
<bluekuja> asac:  /usr/bin/gdk-pixbuf-csource --raw --build-list stock_save_all_16 ui/stock_save_all_16.png stock_save_all_24 ui/stock_save_all_24.png >ui/stockimages.h
<bluekuja> <bluekuja> failed to load "ui/stock_save_all_16.png": Couldn't recognize the image file format for file 'ui/stock_save_all_16.png'
<bluekuja> <bluekuja> make[1] : *** [ui/stockimages.h]  Error
<bluekuja> what deps do you think is missing?
<bluekuja> builds on feisty
<bluekuja> not on gutsy
<gnomefreak> asac: ok cool i changed the version to 1.1.1-3ubuntu1 since i started building it already. if needed i can rebuild it later but i will email you the revu page and go from there. if you email me back the issues/changes i need to make i will get it today. i have some errands to run today
<asac> sure
<asac> bluekuja: no idea
<asac> i have no idea about gdk-pixbuf-csource
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: compare feisty deps with gutsy deps and make sure versions are correct (that doesnt look like dep errors to me though)
<asac> bluekuja: you sure the file actually exist?
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: there are something like 60 deps
<bluekuja> linked
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, it exist
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: try in -motu but i would paste full error to pastebin and refer them to pastebin paste
<bluekuja> thats the only error
<bluekuja> no other output
* gnomefreak wants to know why so damn many deps
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> I'm leaving
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, if you have a minute check it
<bluekuja> regexxer package
<bluekuja> bbl
<asac> i guess gdk-pixbuf-source just don't support png
<asac> is it ment to work at all?
<asac> bluekuja: ^^^^
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: i only see 12 deps and make sure you use the right versions for them example: page says libc6 >=2.5-0ubuntu1 check gutsy's version of libc6 might try changing that to gutsys? i dont know how you got 60 deps though
<gnomefreak> the package in gutsy is feistys version i believe and needs to be merged (not sure if that is what you are trying to do or not)
<gnomefreak> see deps here http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/devel/regexxer  i cant find build-deps though
<gnomefreak> asac: hows UDS going?
<asac> fine :)
<asac> though hard for my physical stamina :)
<asac> you can dial into rooms via sip
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/uds-sevilla/2007-05-10/
<asac> e.g. see links below the room name/number
<asac> ok gnomefreak i got to go ... awaiting your mail :)
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> asac: ok sent thank you im gone too. :)
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, I'm doing the merge
<bluekuja> thats why I'm trying to build it in gutsy pbuilder
<asac> gnomefreak: don't include .bzr dir
<asac> e.g. -i.bzr
<gnomefreak> i used -i.bzr
<gnomefreak> i will regen orig since i forgot to do that i think after removing .bzr dir. ill send you updated stuff later ;)
<asac> no you didn't :) W: iceape source: source-contains-bzr-control-dir .bzr
<asac> yeah might be the casse
<asac> why do you regen orig anyway
<asac> we had a good orig once
<gnomefreak> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -sa -v1.1.1-3 -i.bzr
<asac> you need never touch it afterwards
<asac> yeah
<asac> so its in orig?
<gnomefreak> yeah ill redo orig without it
<gnomefreak> the error itself worries me im thinking maybe change section net to section web in control file
<gnomefreak> ill re do it when i get home in a few hours
* gnomefreak off to run errands ;)
<asac> iceape is not only web .... more net
<asac> but i have no idea what is the proper section for that package
<gnomefreak> should i go back to version 1.1.1+1-0ubuntu1 or leave it 1.1.1-3ubuntu1?
<asac> debian is 1.1.1-3?
<asac> then its ok like it is
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> yeah debian is 1.1.1-3
<asac> next time we should take more care that preview packages have lower version than debian one
<asac> but now, lets go that way
<asac> so please respin so i can upload tomorrow :)
<asac> will probably not be here much longer as i have not net anywhere else than in the conference room
<asac> and its like a fridge and i don't want to be here longer than absolutely necessary
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> ok ill do it email you when done look at it when you get time.
<asac> on sunday/monday i will be back as usual :) ... so always ;)
<asac> sure
<asac> ok got to smoke
<gnomefreak> cu later
<bluekuja> asac: ping
<asac> ?
<bluekuja> asac: do you have the debian dependency checker script?
<asac> bluekuja: dunno what that is supposed to do
<bluekuja> asac: I gonna paste you mine
<bluekuja> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/50146
<bluekuja> something its not working in it
<asac> i have no idea what and why you wanna do ... so i cannot help ;) ... and honestly i don't like looking into random code and finding the problem :)
<asac> at least if you have no specific informatoin on what doesn't work
<asac> you should figure it out
<bluekuja> asac: it list all package's deps
<bluekuja> *source
<asac> its important to learn :)
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> trying to fix
<bluekuja> it
<gnomefreak> asac: i sent you updated info
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-11
<Admiral_Chicago> so whats all this ice ape business about? why are we doing it?
<IdleOne> ok for some reason iceape likes to just close out at random times. any reason why?
<IdleOne> firefox just did it to me also :/
<IdleOne> this really sucks as now I cant check email
<Admiral_Chicago> IdleOne: w3m :)
<IdleOne> lemme try
<Admiral_Chicago> IdleOne: thats a terminal based web browser
<Admiral_Chicago> or try konqueror
<Admiral_Chicago> probably the Gecko engine not liking something
<IdleOne> any way of fixing this? I dont get any errors. where can I look for errors?
<Admiral_Chicago> IdleOne: open it in a terminal
<Admiral_Chicago> you'll have to excuse me though, i'm doing hw
<IdleOne> konqueror is fully supported by gmail?
<IdleOne> isnt?
<IdleOne> very odd
<Admiral_Chicago> no its not
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: why are we doing what?
<Admiral_Chicago> okay I don't understand still: we are doing both iceape and fx for gutsy?
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: yes
<Admiral_Chicago> what makes iceape different than fx?
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: iceape is not a browser it is an internet suite. replaces mozilla-suite
<gnomefreak> or whatever it was called in feisty
<Admiral_Chicago> ah the whole seamonkey?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> iceape = seamonkey with different icons and name :)
<gnomefreak> its built using seamonkey source
<Admiral_Chicago> okay
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, iceape and firefox have been closing out on me for no apperent reason for the past week or so. is this a known issue?
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: first ive seen of it.
<IdleOne> gnomefreak, it seems random just closes out
<gnomefreak> is it during flash java or anything else? what sites does it happen on? can you get a backtrace from it?
<IdleOne> happen on java site and also happen when I was checking gmail
<IdleOne> backtrace?
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: instructions for backtrace are https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/ try firefox first than just install iceape-dbg package and try with iceape. this on feisty?
<IdleOne> yes on feisty
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: also check in /var/crash since apport is turned off by default
<gnomefreak> maybe ther eis one already :)
<IdleOne> checking
<gnomefreak> im gone for the night please post to the mailing list in the /topic of this channel the results
<IdleOne> /var/crash is empty
<IdleOne> will do gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ty
<asac> ola
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there asac
<gnomefreak> its early :(
<Admiral_Chicago> yep
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm doing schoolwork >:(
* gnomefreak having coffee before the fun work starts
<gnomefreak> WTF :(
<Admiral_Chicago> are you at UDS too gnomefreak ?
<gnomefreak> no
<Admiral_Chicago> ah too bad
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: per your email to list: we might be pushing fx3 into gutsy during alpha releases
<Admiral_Chicago> i should rectify that....I know Fx releases Alphas and what not. I think it would be good to have a prebuilt deb of an alpha / beta to show people the progress of the project without updating the nightlies
<gnomefreak> i guess i should update that too this weekend
<Admiral_Chicago> i would fix that but I'm busy with school work and not thinking straigt anymore.
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: we are putting fx3 in gutsy alphas
<gnomefreak> is the idea
<Admiral_Chicago> ah shit I didn't read that clearly enough
<Admiral_Chicago> excuse the language
<Admiral_Chicago> awesome :)
<gnomefreak> its all good :)
<gnomefreak> i only see one issue with that but me and asac will discuss it sometime after UDS
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm off to type.
<gnomefreak> asac: you around?
<gnomefreak> asac: when you get time we have big issues atm
<gnomefreak> im updating ffox-trunk for now since gutsy is all screwed up :(
<gnomefreak> asac: iceape patches are failing to apply now in gutsy (last 24 hours it seems) as of 10am yesterday morning it built fine. now it fails to apply patches. i have all depends needed (i checked 4 times to make sure)
<gnomefreak> it seems -trunk fails for feisty :(
<asac> patches have nothing to do with applying
<asac> aeh
<asac> they must apply
<asac> you do something wrong
<asac> probably you messed up  the orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> asac: no bddebian had issues with it first
<gnomefreak> the upload to revu was built fine. he went to it and tested it and it failed and now i am getting it to fail also
<gnomefreak> i cant remember where we got the debian dir from. i was gonna see if debian made changes so i can apply them and see if it builds
<gnomefreak> when i uploaded it built fine so something in last 24 hours borked it. only thing i saw was binutils that would have affected it
<gnomefreak> it looks like they didnt change anything :(
* gnomefreak doesnt get it change log says mike updated unstable to 1.1.1-3 and from packages.debian.org 1.1.1-2 is latest they show
<gnomefreak> asac: even with new source (whole new dir to build starting from scratch) it still fails to apply patches
<gnomefreak> asac: failure is attempting to revert failed patch 10_components_no_exec from ./: md5sums match, proceeding ... done (neither success nor failure guaranteed)
<gnomefreak> sorry that is during clean let me try that on apply this time :
<gnomefreak> ok heres what i got. it builds fine with dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -sa -v1.1.1-3 -i.bzr  but when you test the build it fails to apply patches :(
<gnomefreak> asac: maybe the patches need to be updated for gutsy?
<asac> gnomefreak: you have modified the pach without cleaning first
<asac> now you are probably lost
<asac> have to restart from bzr
<asac> oh
<asac> sorry misread
<gnomefreak> asac: i didnt modifiy any patch that i know of
<asac> patches definitly don't need to be modified
<asac> upstream sources have not changed
<gnomefreak> asac: i started with clean everything and still fails during testing
<asac> and gutsy or not is just not relevant
<gnomefreak> test -d debian/patched || install -d debian/patched
<gnomefreak> dpatch  apply-all
<gnomefreak> applying patch 10_components_no_exec to ./ ... failed.
<gnomefreak> make: *** [patch-stamp]  Error 1
<asac> look what fails
<gnomefreak> if i comment that one out it fails on 10_icons
<asac> there should be a .rej file on files
<asac> yeah
<asac> you probably did something wrong with the source tarball
<gnomefreak> ill run it again from bzr and see what happens.
<gnomefreak> bzr clone http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x   is newest right?
<asac> think so
<asac> you have to be sure that source is properly extracted and all that
<gnomefreak> i am
<gnomefreak> ill let you know what i find once i start it.
<gnomefreak> asac: brand new everything still fails with same error. makes me think gutsy package (maybe dpatch is borked)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: how is the cluefile job going?
<gnomefreak> asac: thinking found problem but i will let you know. the file that is trying to be patched isnt there
<gnomefreak> cant find xulrunner/config/rules.mk anywhere :(
<gnomefreak> asac: full error is http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/482839  than is from the patched dir
<gnomefreak> could that have been caused by * debian/*mozilla*: Removed.?
<gnomefreak> cant find suite/branding/Makefile.in neither that would explain why when i # out the first patch this one failed
<asac> gnomefreak: paste a find in your top level dir
<asac> please remember that iceape has *deflated" tarball
<asac> e.g. *not* embedded
<gnomefreak> i unpacked it
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/482854
<gnomefreak> i did it in 2 dirs just incase
<gnomefreak> same with find suite/branding/Makefile.in
<gnomefreak> i found suite/branding/Makefile.in in mozilla dir
<gnomefreak> but still no xulrunner/config/rules.mk
<gnomefreak> asac: ok heres what i found out. i built .mt8 2 hours before mike made his latest changes changelog entry to follow
<gnomefreak> * debian/control, debian/rules: Removed dummy packages for transition from
<gnomefreak>     mozilla.
<gnomefreak>   * debian/*mozilla*: Removed.
<gnomefreak>  -- Mike Hommey <glandium@debian.org>  Sat, 21 Apr 2007 14:15:10 +0200
<gnomefreak> no nvm thats not it either i built it a few days after from what changelog says :(
<gnomefreak> ok time for doc. appt. i will build in feisty to see if it builds and ill be back in a hour or 2
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> asac: fails in feisty the same as in gutsy
<gnomefreak> yep same error in /debian/patched
<gnomefreak> im gone for a while
<asac> gnomefreak: you don't need the latest update from debian
<asac> thre are no changes in patches
<asac> so you do wrong :)
<asac> try to follow instructions carefully :)
<asac> ok gone for the night :) uds is almost over ;) cu the next days
<gnomefreak> asac: im getting it from bzr
<gnomefreak> not from debian
<gnomefreak> mike made changes before we commited to bzr
* gnomefreak been working all damn day on this POS and now even with new upstream tarball it fails. im standing by someone did something either on debian side of things or to dpatch.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-13
<myown76> hi to all
<myown76> may I have some help about thunderbird here?
<DarkMageZ> with irc, the idea is to just ask your question rather than asking for help
<myown76> DarkMageZ: I know it, thank you.... I only have been asked if this is the right place
<myown76> I lost my profile in TB, launching the program the profile creation starts
<myown76> I've tried to restore the backup profile but it does'nt work
<myown76> any suggestion?
<DarkMageZ> hmm, so something would have messed up something in your .mozilla folder or you've recently grabbed a new version of thunderbird which isn't compatible with your old profile
<DarkMageZ> ~/.thunderbird *
<myown76> and what I shuld do?
<DarkMageZ> did you recently get a new version of thunderbird?.
<myown76> no I don't
<DarkMageZ> i'd suggest asking in irc.mozilla.org #thunderbird
<DarkMageZ> tho this might be worth reading. http://kb.mozillazine.org/Migrating_settings_to_a_new_profile
<DarkMageZ> might beable to recover most of your old profile
<myown76> thank you
<alefteris> could you please recomend a way to get thunderbird 2 for feisty? Are those packages here stable? http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/ which package should i install?
<DarkMageZ> those packages aren't supported by the ubuntu dev's but they are generally ok.
<DarkMageZ> i suggest adding the repository to your sources.list and installing thunderbird 2 from it, then maybe disable it from your sources.list
<alefteris> if i add the repository, will it affect firefox? or only unless i do apt-get update?
<alefteris> i dont want to mess the firefox installation
<DarkMageZ> should only mess with firefox if you do an apt-get update
<DarkMageZ> tho it's worth double checking before allowing any changes
<alefteris> is there a way for thunderbird 2 to be minimised to the notification area of the gnome panel?
<asac> key, can anybody confirm if java plugin  (java5 java6) still works with latest firefox?
<Admiral_Chicago> do we maintain a repository with TB 2?
<Admiral_Chicago> ah nvm, the link was found.
<Admiral_Chicago> bbl
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-05-05
<Sergeant_Pony> has anyone had an issue transferring there pgp keys from one machine to another?  I used the export feature and it didn't transfer the secret keys
<Sergeant_Pony> maybe I need to try it commandline?
<fta> --export-secret-keys
<fta> that is, with gpg
<Sergeant_Pony> gpg --export-secret-keys  ? and that's it? what about the passphrase?
<fta> gpg --export-secret-keys --armor > some_file
<fta> then transfer this file to your other box and import it
<Sergeant_Pony> ok.. will try it
<Sergeant_Pony> hmm.. I did gpg --list-secret-keys and it did list them on the new copmputer
<Sergeant_Pony> for some reason when I send an email I get an error...
<Sergeant_Pony> figured it out... it's trying to use an old key that is no longer on the system... can this be fixed?
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: change the key to be use in tbird openpgp settings
<Sergeant_Pony> where at? in preferences?
<Sergeant_Pony> I didn't think it was going to be hard to have the same set of keys on 2 computers...
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: you most likely selected a key explicitly once _or_ have not set the email address you are trying to use as identity in the gpg key
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: the setting is in account settings ... there should be a opengpg thing where you can select a key
<Sergeant_Pony> ok, got it, thanks
<Sergeant_Pony> cool, it worked
<victory747> Hi, I'm having problems with chinese localization and need some help figuring this out
<victory747> I'm running a zh_CN.UTF-8 locale, but it's using zh_TW localization that is coming from the language-pack-gnome-zh-base package
<victory747> why is there mozilla localization in langauge-pack-gnome-zh anyway?  Why does it not use mozilla-firefox-locale-zh-cn first?
<victory747> removing the language-pack-gnome-zh package means firefox only uses English
<victory747> and will not use the firefox-locale-zh package
<victory747> is any of the localization working properly?
<asac> hi
<JenFraggle> hey guys
<JenFraggle> i'm getting a problem with firefox since the upgrade to hardy
<asac> JenFraggle: ?
<JenFraggle> I play a game called kingdom of loathing.  I have 2 characters and before I was able to play them in 2 separate tabs but now firefox seems to be confused and mixes up the characters
<JenFraggle> i can be playing 1 character and all of a sudden it changes to the other one
<JenFraggle> i'm not sure whether it is a firefox problem or not so thought i'd check here first
<asac> sounds strange
<JenFraggle> if anyone would know what to do it will be mozilla team
<asac> JenFraggle: you sure that it still works with ffox 2? maybe site upgraded the software by coincident at the same time and its broken now?
<JenFraggle> can i install 2 alongside 3?
<asac> JenFraggle: you can instlal it ... but before running you should backup your .mozilla directory - just in case
<asac> Jazzva: install firefox-2 package
<asac> JenFraggle: ^^
<JenFraggle> ok
<JenFraggle> doing
<JenFraggle> does the same to me in 2
<JenFraggle> looks like their problem then?
<asac> yeah
<asac> JenFraggle: you could create two profiles in firefox
<JenFraggle> ok
<asac> and run two browsers with setting MOZ_NO_REMOTE=1
<asac> (otherwise the same browser/profile will open a new window)
<asac> or use firefox + epiphany
<JenFraggle> ok
<asac> to workaround ;)
<JenFraggle> thanks.  I knew coming here would sort things out
<victory747> is firefox 3 the officially supported firefox of hardy, or is it firefox 2?
<asac> ^^^ yay, instant support request
<asac> :)
<gnomefre1k> its in main we support it, asac as for the profiles it seems just the first time you run them both everything gets lost after that you can switch without losing anything atleast that is what i experienced
<gnomefreak> we are subscribe to kaz bugs now
<gnomefreak> fta_: you around?
<fta2> yep
<gnomefreak> are you planing on updateing kaz anytime?
<fta2> i thought it was imported from debian now ?
<gnomefreak> 5.2 crashes 5.3 fixes crash 5.4 is latest
<gnomefreak> oh i dont know if it is or not
<gnomefreak> 5.2 is a nasty crash when clicking on prefferneces
<fta2> iirc, there's some work needed to make it work with xul 1.9
<fta2> otherwise, it's one of the last xul 1.8 deps
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> thats not ideal
<fta2> xul 1.8 could probably be dropped from intrepid at some point.. don't know how realistic it is.
<gnomefreak> i would like it if possible. if possible = if nothing depends on it why keep it around
<gnomefreak> supported xulrunner 1.9 detection.(Kouhei SUTOU)
<gnomefreak> thats for 5.2
<gnomefreak> 5.3 re did xul support :(
<gnomefreak> xulrunner support is being inplemeted. It maybe do not work.(Shunichi Fuji, Hiroyuki IKEZOE)+
<fta2> in 5.2, it was not working for sure, donno for 5.3
<fta2> but i don't have time right now. maybe asac could have a look
<gnomefreak> maybe thats why they re-did t in 5.3
<gnomefreak> i may do it i was just wondering if you had plans on it
<gnomefreak> today wont be happening im extreamly busy today
<fta2> i don't know if it's gcc3 or what but xul1.9 is emitting zillions of bad warnings at build time
<fta2> gcc 4.3 is mean
<fta2> I
<asac> most likely
<asac> example?
<fta2> tons of comparisons of unsigned int to negative values
<asac> fta2: maybe we have a different set of default CFLAGS? like -Wall ?
<fta2> warning: invalid access to non-static data member ‘nsCSSSVG::mMarkerMid’ of NULL object
<fta2> warning: (perhaps the ‘offsetof’ macro was used incorrectly)
<fta2> hm, there's -pedantic
<gnomefreak> !info pork gutsy
<ubottu> pork: Console-based AOL Instant Messenger & IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.8.1-1 (gutsy), package size 242 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<gnomefreak> !info bitchx gutsy
<ubottu> bitchx: Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4ubuntu2.1 (gutsy), package size 1512 kB, installed size 6512 kB
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> asac: java 6 work in firefox on 64 without nspluginwrapper?
<gnomefreak> make that gutsy
<gnomefreak> never mind hes on 64bit running a ps3 ppc too many vars. to help with that
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... ppc + java is problem :)
<gnomefreak> ppc + ps3 + 64bit + java == big ass problem
<gnomefreak> ppc and java always been issues as i recall
<gnomefreak> but he would tell me one peice at a time first was 64 bit when i asked than it was i forgot to tell you its ps3 + ppc
<gnomefreak> so you cant give me everything i need to know you can go find help other places :)
<gnomefreak> ok im goin gto continue my day before it gets too damn hot out
<Sergeant_Pony> is there a new mail notifier for tb under linux?
<gnomefreak> the package mail notifier or any mail notifier?
<Sergeant_Pony> either... I niticed that tb for windows has a new mail notifier
<gnomefreak> and as for linux we cant confirm but under ubuntu last i heard the u-m-e team was working on one i believe but i cant remember
<Sergeant_Pony> ok.. I use 4 desktops so I don't always know when I get new e-mail
<gnomefreak> looking to make sure
<gnomefreak> Sergeant_Pony: i cant find any of the extension pages its seems they are not made as sub page of mozillateam might want to ask one of them Jazzva might know
<Sergeant_Pony> ok, thanks
<asac> gnomefreak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions ?
<gnomefreak> asac: its not in the cat. for mozillateam
<gnomefreak> Sergeant_Pony: see asacs link he gave me
<asac> gnomefreak: no idea why its not there
<gnomefreak> maybe the tital
<gnomefreak> title
<gnomefreak> on /win 10
<gnomefreak> its not the title of it either
<gnomefreak> not sure maybe i overlooked it but i got to get going
<Sergeant_Pony> don't see any new mail notifier's in there
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: I think it's missing Category field in the page... I'll add it nopw
<Jazzva> *now
<Sergeant_Pony> I saw 1 mail notifier but it required installing a server and client... shouldn't need to do that.
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: It's ok now...
<asac> bug 194710
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194710 in grub "update-grub stalls at user input" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194710
<cwong1> clear
<gnomefreak> asac: you busy yet?
<gnomefreak> asac: when you show back up let me know if you plan on taking PPA sunbird 0.8 adding bird icon to it and push to Intrepid or do you want me to take your build from PPA and remove the line that says "not for regular use" or whatever it says and add icons and build The icons are in the package just they <people from bugreport> wanted it to be used by default replacing the calendar icon.
<gnomefreak> im gonna go and get other things done.\
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thank you but it wasnt important for it to have them i forgot to bookmark it
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: no problem :)
<cwong1> asac: ping
<asac> cwong1: ?
<asac> gnomefreak: tell me where the icons are ... then i can use that as menu icon
<cwong1> asac: hey..  I still couldn't solve the urlbar problem that I told you about last week
<cwong1> asac: can you tell me which routine that change the url to the full name?
<asac> hmm ... not without looking. i would suspect that its a property of a XBL template
<cwong1> i  looked at the urlbarbinding.xml and that looks ok to me
<cwong1> I examined all the midbrowser xul files and they look fine to me
<cwong1> I have also replace the midbrowser.xul with Firefox's browser.xul and I still see the same problem
<cwong1> but if I built the regular browser, it works just fine.
<cwong1> asac: got any suggestions on what I can try next?
<asac> hmm
<cwong1> looks like the url gets updated/changed during the loadURI call  but I am not sure where
<asac> i would say window.location.href
<asac> but unsure why its different when you have multiple tabs open
<cwong1> yeap, that is really strange... I would thought the code is the same for handling urlbar regardless of tabs
<asac> onLocationChange
<asac> tabbrowser.xml
<cwong1> ok, I will look at tabbrowse.xml and see what I can come up with
<asac> and browser.js
<cwong1> ok
<asac> i would try to see if onLocationChange is claled in both cases
<asac> if so, i would narrow down where onLocationChange is processed differently
<cwong1> gotit
<asac> and so on
<cwong1> thanks
<asac> let me know
<cwong1> will do
<asac> cool
<fta> strange, my xul crashes in realpath, 100%
<fta> plain b5, unpatched
<fta> gnomefreak, just got my 1st intrepid nightmare, X no longer starting after a reboot :P
<gnomefreak> no updates for me :) thanks
<fta> you're back in hardy ?
<gnomefreak> nope
<asac> fta: realpath? followlink?
<fta> yep, to find the gre home
<fta> i've patched it but it's weird
<asac> fta: is that a link to a link to a file?
<fta> no
<asac> so just one level?
<fta> just to get the full path of a relative path
<gnomefreak> asac: ill look in source for icons now
<gnomefreak> what size do you want? 196x196?
<gnomefreak> or around that
<gnomefreak> nomefreak/sunbird_builds/lightning-sunbird-0.8+nobinonly/debian is one that says Sunbird but thats not the one i meant
<asac> gnomefreak: no idea about the size, but i think 32x32 is ok for the menu
<gnomefreak> fta: do you know what update did it?
<asac> or 24x24 even
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/sb1.png
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/sb2.png
<gnomefreak> ok ill let you know once i unpack it
<gnomefreak> thats odd there is a browser dir in source
<asac> most likely a full copy of xulrunner+firefox :)
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/sb3.png
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0.13pre is all that is in it
<gnomefreak> you would think they would have removed it
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/sb4.png
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/sb5.png
<gnomefreak> ummmm png right?
<fta> ?
<gnomefreak> fta: i have the update issue on pastebin im looking at. but icon for sunbird should be a .png right?
<asac> gnomefreak: png is fine
<asac> svg is better ... but unlikely that there is one
<fta> desktop icon ?
<gnomefreak> asac: ok thanks i found the bmp but still looking cant remember where i saw it but the bpm or whatever is in Windows dir
<asac> gnomefreak: there is most likely a branding dir somewhere
<asac> that should ship the right icons
<fta> svg or png, but don't use the extension in the *.desktop file; let gnome decide
<gnomefreak> i dont see branding dir but im running a search now
<gnomefreak> found the blue ones
<fta> hm, small player too: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/sb6.png
<gnomefreak> found it
<gnomefreak> asac: png or .xpm are pretty much it
<fta> png
<gnomefreak> /home/gnomefreak/sunbird_builds/lightning-sunbird-0.8+nobinonly/mozilla/other-licenses/branding/sunbird
<gnomefreak> asac: ^^^ path to all of them
<gnomefreak> /home/gnomefreak/sunbird_builds/lightning-sunbird-0.8+nobinonly/mozilla/other-licenses/branding/sunbird/mozicon128.png
<gnomefreak> asac: full path with icon
<asac> looks reasonable
<gnomefreak> fta: what version is your libffi4
<gnomefreak> firefox-2 recommmends ubufox?
<gnomefreak> i thought it was installed with it
<gnomefreak> oh shit this is the gcc-4.3 that is underlying cause i bet
<gnomefreak> everything will have to be respun for gcc-4.3
<gnomefreak> before you have working X
<fta> libffi5 now. libffi4 was shipped by gcc 4.2, but not anymore
 * gnomefreak wonders if there is a simple less time taking way besides respinning everything on 4.3
<gnomefreak> fta: source package for that is gcc-4.*
<fta> for X, i just had to downgrade libxfont, nothing else
<gnomefreak> fta: it didnt remove everything?
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.ca/1008740  <<< example i got from someone
<fta> i have a bunch of gcc 4.2 and perl 5.10 packages unupgradable
<gnomefreak> lol i dont even have that package
<fta> don't accept that upgrade ;)
<gnomefreak> lets see what it says for me
<gnomefreak> im not going to
<fta> i only do regular updates, no dist-upgrades
<gnomefreak> just running update
<gnomefreak> thatsd all you should be doing this early in devel cycle
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.ca/1008753  :)
<fta> yep, something like that
<fta> shitty license http://paste.ubuntu.com/10343/
<gnomefreak> i just informed idleone that never do dist-upgrade he said he did it all through hardy and i told him why dont do it
<gnomefreak> fta: you got a linux binary?
<fta> 10+ years of debian unstable so I know ;)
<gnomefreak> for songbird?
<fta> yes
<gnomefreak> ive been running devel versions since before i knew what sudo wasa
<gnomefreak> was
<gnomefreak> where did you find linux bin?
<fta> i've packaged it
<fta> from sources
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> without xulrunner-1.9 i take it
<fta> without, it needs to be patched
<gnomefreak> ah
<fta> so i've made another xul 1.9, embedded
<gnomefreak> you posting them to ppa? i would like to see what all the fuss is about
<fta> it's not finished, and iirc, the license is not acceptable
<fta> so i'm not sure what to do next
<gnomefreak> acceptable from Ubuntu standards but can you change lic. in source on own or would mozilla need to change it
<gnomefreak> not sure if this falls under moz lic or not  (the 3 licenses that moz use gpl, one moz only lic and another one)
<fta> bug 94494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 94494 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Songbird" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/94494
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<fta> debian bug 412437
<ubottu> Debian bug 412437 in wnpp "ITP: songbird -- desktop Web player, a digital jukebox and Web browser" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/412437
<gnomefreak> asac: 18:45 <         IdleOne > gnomefreak: maybe you can pass this on. nm-applet  needs a disconnect from network option
<fta> jcastro, any news from the songbird guys ?
<gnomefreak> asac: 18:47 <         IdleOne > I mean if I want to switch from wifi to w2ing at once  connections gored it connects to both so I have t
<gnomefreak> thats all smoke time
<jcastro> fta: they want a logo exception thing like for ff
<jcastro> which as I understand isn't what we want
<fta> their license is far from clear to me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10343/
<jcastro> fta: yeah, we should just discuss this @ UDS I think
<fta> that's from a svn snapshot i've packaged today
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-05-06
<fta> ok
<cwong1> asac: just an fyi - for some reason tabbrowser.xml's onLocationChange is not getting call
<gnomefreak> bug 137686
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 137686 in linux "[hardy] [gutsy] [regression] (regression from edgy to feisty and to gutsy) tifm_sd module not working and not producing any message in logs" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/137686
<gnomefreak> good night everyone i will be running through email since i didnt check it all day and most likely work on bug reports so i should be around tomorrow if needed.
<victory747> I have a question about localization files for ff3 in hardy
<victory747> What package are these files in?
<asac> victory747: language-pack-*
<asac> victory747: language-pack-gnome-base-XX to be exact
<victory747> asac, ok - but are these generated from mozilla source code or from something else?
<victory747> asac,  and the main problem is it is missing zh-CN - only has zh-TW
<victory747> asac, what should I file a bug report against?
<asac> generated from mozilla sources ... we are aware of that ... no need for a bug. will fix that soonish
<victory747> oh, ok, thanks - I didn't know you were aware
<victory747> and why is it stored in language-pack-gnome-base rather than something like language-pack-firefox?
<asac> victory747: i planned to put them into the general language-support packs ... but in last minute kde devs vetoed so it ended up there. in intrepid we will probably do a language-pack-mozilla again for that reason
<victory747> ok, so the zh-CN stuff will come out in updates, or in backports?
<asac> -updates
<victory747> great - any idea of an ETA?
<asac> i could do it today. but there is one more issue i have to eval and see if i can punch a solution in this upload too
<victory747> ok, so pretty soon, then.  Thanks so much for your response on this.
<asac> no problem. thanks for your patience
<[reed]> why did the kde devs veto that?
<asac> [reed]: ... i don't want to rant in public this year so i better stop now :)
<[reed]> "this year", lol
<asac> ok, this cycle
<asac> [reed]: do you know where in moz code the locale upcast heuristic is done? e.g. if I start with LANG=pt ... i get pt-BR ... so it appears to try something, but fails to choose the right default (e.g. pt_PT) ... same for es -> it uses es_AR though it should first try es_ES
<[reed]> picking the correct language pack, or are you talking about the HTTP header?
<asac> i will work around this problem now by adding chrome lines like "locale browser pt jar:chrome/pt-PT.jar!..." to chrome.manifest
<asac> [reed]: picking about the right chrome yes.
<[reed]> mmm
<[reed]> not really... ask in #l10n on moznet?
<asac> [reed]: asked :) ... one more channel
<asac> [reed]: at least my workaround works great :)
<[reed]> hehe
<asac> victory747: still there?
<asac> jtv: there?
<jtv> asac: hi!
<asac> jtv: hi
<jtv> asac: tried to get hold of you last week
<jtv> asac: danilo tells me there's a problem with xulrunner?
<asac> jtv: can you give me some insight on what to do if LANG=pt?
<asac> use pt_PT or pt_BR?
<asac> and why?
<asac> jtv: problem? except that the langpacks are currently a bit messed up?
<jtv> asac: "pt" means "Portuguese Portuguese."  It's really pt_PT that makes no sense, but those are the same thing.
<asac> jtv: ok mozilla guys say that pt alone makes no sense
<asac> is there something written?
<jtv> asac: if that's their system, then pt == pt_PT.
<jtv> In the gettext world you'd normalize to pt.  Apparently in their world you normalize to pt_PT.
<asac> well ... hard to tell. they say its ok to use pt_BR if LANG=pt because there is nothing that says different
<jtv> asac: from our point of view that's a very odd way to look at it.
<asac> and pt_BR is more important in terms of users et al
<jtv> asac: let me just dig up some docs for you.
<asac> that would be great
<jtv> asac: but the summary of it is: zh is always either zh_CN or zh_TW; there's pt and pt_BR; and there's en_GB.  Apart from that, we always use just the language code without country code.
<asac> ok. so there is no hard specification how to normalize LANG?
<asac> thanks ... so whats the problem with xulrunner?
<jtv> https://launchpad.canonical.com/Translations/ImportQueueReviewLanguageCodes
<jtv> https://launchpad.canonical.com/Translations/ImportQueueCornerCases
<asac> jtv: err, are those standard passwds?
<asac> yeah got it
<jtv> asac: danilo just pointed me to this: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+pots/xulrunner
<jtv> Lots of "untranslated"
<jtv> That looks as if either the template or the translations were re-imported, but not both.
<asac> ouch
<asac> maybe the auto import of template finally got through?
<asac> jtv: ?
<asac> we upload the en-US.xpi on build
<jtv> asac: yup, a template was imported yesterday.
<jtv> asac: want me to re-upload translations?
<jtv> asac: at least then those 10% or whatever of unmatched messages will also be resolved.
<asac> jtv: cool. does it mean the chrome:// thing is in place now?
<jtv> asac: it does.  That's why I tried to reach you last week.  :-)
<jtv> asac: you won't actually see the "chrome://" prefix, but the context of a message is now the chrome path of its file.
<asac> cool. question: can we import translations from build as well?
<asac> or was this translation reset a one timer?
<asac> i think you told me that when we get chrome path contexts, that everything got reset
<jtv> asac: the "reset" is a one-off.  It's just the pain from the transition to the proper context system.
<asac> right ... great.
<jtv> asac: the translations are still in there with the hacked contexts.  If we re-upload them now, you'll see things like "4 messages untranslated" for Firefox.
<asac> jtv: so can we just import the full translations twice now? or should i filter out the xulrunner/firefox part before?
<jtv> asac: one more issue is that the current code stumbles over <contributor> entries in install.rdf.
<asac> jtv: you look at install.rdf?
<jtv> asac: right
<asac> what info do you gather from there?
<jtv> asac: just the last translator, really.
<jtv> asac: at the moment, that goes horribly wrong.
<asac> ah, interesting. but makes sense i guess
<jtv> asac: I've prototyped a fix, but wanted to discuss it with you first.
<jtv> Thing is, we try to parse the contributor entries as email addresses—which in practice AFAICS they aren't.
<jtv> Then we look up the last contributor's identity by email address.
<jtv> We have several options there:
<jtv> Ignore them (not very nice though)
<jtv> Look them up by name if no email available (may be inaccurate when people's names clash, though we'd just give up for cases where we know that to happen)
<jtv> Ignore them unless they include email addresses
<jtv> Right now I'm inclined towards option 3.  It's easy to implement, very little can go wrong, and it's a "boxer shorts" hazard.
<asac> I'd say ignore them in launchpad unless we can find a launchpad id (email)
<asac> but maybe reexport the translations install.rdf so the po2xpi step can reinclude them in the .xpi
<asac> or remember the non-launchpad contributors in a comment or something?
<jtv> Oh, we already remember the install.rdf so reproducing them is no problem anyway.  You get them all.
<asac> i get them all? where?
<asac> until now i only got the template (en-US.xpi) reexported.
<jtv> asac: ah, right, you don't get them unless the file is imported.
<asac> ok. i think we should reimport the en-US.xpi as well then
<asac> for firefox
<asac> jtv: can i import the en-US.xpi ?
<jtv> asac: sure, just make sure that both the templates and the translations for both have been re-imported since last week's rollout.
<jtv> asac: I think I was offline there for a while
<asac> jtv: ok, what i do now: import en-US.xpi for firefox ... then import translations for xulrunner and firefox, right?
<jtv> asac: right.
<jtv> asac: there are going to be failures because of the install.rdf problem though.
<jtv> asac: IIRC we reproduce the install.rdf file as the header in our XPIPO file...  Do I remember wrongly?
<victory747> asac, I'm still here
<asac> jtv: right. its in the .po file
<asac> victory747: can you download http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/zh.tar.gz
<victory747> ok
<asac> and extract that to some dir?
<asac> jtv: ok. will launchpad automatically detect that en-US.xpi is template ... and everything else is translation?
<jtv> asac: yes.
<asac> i am on https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/firefox-3.0/+pots/firefox/+upload
<asac> ok cool
<asac> let me try en-US.xpi for firefox first
<jtv> asac: do you have the automated uploads working?
<asac> jtv: yes. otherwise xulrunner wouldn't have been overwritten
<jtv> asac: cool
<asac> i uploaded xulrunner only .. so it makes sense
<jtv> asac: but as soon as the translations have been re-imported as well, things should be back to normal (and in some ways, better).
<jtv> asac: my dns seems to be on the blink or something...  before you re-upload, see if maybe the old imported translations are still on the import queue.
<asac> jtv: ok, lets hope that those that started new translations for firefox won't be completely mad at us now :/
<jtv> If they are, we can just move them back to the Approved status.  Less time to wait!
<asac> jtv: ouch ... already uploaded en-US.xpi for ffox
<jtv> asac: yes, let's hope.  Luckily I already talked to the ones in this country.
<jtv> asac: if it's already uploaded, what's the problem?
<asac> jtv: aehm ... i uploaded it a minute ago :) ... its now in state "needs review"
<asac> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/firefox-3.0/+imports
<jtv> asac: erm... you wouldn't happen to have the IP address for t.e.l.n handy by any chance?
<asac> 91.189.90.218
<asac> jtv: ^^
 * jtv edits hosts
<victory747> asac, ok, what should I do with it?
<asac> victory747: try: cd /tmp/; wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/zh.tar.gz; mkdir ee; cd ee; tar xzf ../zh.tar.gz
<asac> then: sudo cp -r usr/lib/* /usr/lib/
<victory747> ok, i extracted it somewhere
<victory747> ok
<asac> afterwards zh_CN should be there
<victory747> I do not have the language-pack-gnome-base-zh package installed
<asac> victory747: because you are not on gnome?
<victory747> asac, no, because i uninstalled it when trying to figure all this out
<asac> ah ... maybe install it first again then
<victory747> should i install it? or leave it out?
<victory747> ok
<asac> doesn't really matter
<asac> for firefox it only matters that your LANG variable is proper
<victory747> also I find the traditional chinese hard to read
<asac> victory747: in which way?
<asac> i cannot read it at all obviously ;)
<victory747> I have enough trouble with simplified chinese! :)
<victory747> just my poor chinese, that's all
<asac> you mean language wise?
<asac> ah ok
<victory747> there ARE issues with font-substitution that I have long had with gnome, firefox, and ubuntu
<victory747> because between the two character sets there is a lot of overlap
<victory747> so it uses a traditional chinese font first, and then if it can't find it in there uses a simplified font
<victory747> but the typefaces are different and it's really annoying
<asac> victory747: prod ArneGoetje in #ubuntu-devel about that
<victory747> and sometimes the simplified font chosen is hard to read at that particular font size
<asac> he is our font guy
<asac> ArneGoetje
<victory747> i should probably try to figure out what's really going on and why but it takes a lot of effort
<asac> victory747: ask him ... maybe he knows something and can help you get started :)
<victory747> ok
<victory747> asac, excellent!! :) firefox is using simplified chinese now! :)
<asac> jtv: there are a bunch of .po imports that failed in the queue ... is that supposed to work?
<jtv> asac: Not that I know.
<jtv> asac: let me look...
<asac> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/firefox-3.0/+imports
<asac> and why is my import "Needs review" ?
<jtv> asac: probably because auto-approval hasn't gotten to it yet.  It should happen after a while, but I can do it manually if needed.  Just a moment.
<asac> jtv: thats ok ... lets wait and see if auto works
<jtv> asac: cool, thanks.
<victory747> asac, so it works.  is this an informal test of your files then?
<asac> victory747: yes. those will be uppped later today
<victory747> asac, thanks so much
<asac> victory747: maybe contribute by ackknowledigng that the update langpacks work
<jtv> asac: those PO files people tried to import wouldn't work anyway.  They're based on English msgids, not on the message keys.  We don't support that yet.
<victory747> asac, I will remove the files and see if the update works
<asac> victory747: you need to enable -proposed in software sources for that
<asac> thats where we stage stable updates for verification before rolling the updates to everyone
<victory747> ok, i'll look for that tomorrow - it's about time for me to go
<asac> jtv: ok. is there a way we can improve documentation for that?
<asac> victory747: thanks.
<asac> jtv: so translators notice before putting energy into it?
<jtv> asac: we can... do you have a good place to put it?  A "state of Firefox translation" wiki page could be useful right now.
<asac> indeed. ill work on it asap
<asac> also telling how they can test their exports
<jtv> asac: I think the translators would love to see the "kitchen" opened up like that.
<jtv> asac: looks like the ff template was auto-approved.  That's good to know.
<asac> cool
<asac> jtv: now there are are some translations available already ... how can that be?
<asac> like firefox-3.0 has only 1679 untranslated
<jtv> asac: people translating in the meantime, maybe?  Or the old heuristic happened to pick some contexts correctly.
<asac> look at https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/firefox-3.0/+pots/firefox
<asac> hmm ... maybe the old heuristic then
<asac> ok let me upload de.xpi to firefox ... lets see what happens
<asac> doing same for xulrunner ... now lets wait ;)
<jtv> asac: de.xpi triggered the contributor problem.  :-(
<jtv> (Unless it's changed, which would surprise me)
<asac> jtv: reconnect
<asac> lets see if de.xpi really makes lp choke
<jtv> asac: it did in my tests last week.
<jtv> asac: that was an old version, but...
<asac> hmm ... so what can we do?
<asac> its still in "Needs Review" ... so lets hope ;) ... there is a chance that it will work, no?
<armin76> noes
<gnomefreak> i think we found out what happens when bug team uses assigned to for triagers instead who is working on the fix
<jtv> asac: de.xpi got auto-approved as well, so at least we know that that works!
<asac> jtv: good. but import will fail you say?
<gnomefreak> de.xpi for sunbird needs to be fixed upstream as its not ablet o be downloaded
<gnomefreak> atleast when i ran the sunbird locales
<jtv> asac: that's what I expect, yes.  I'm about to push the fix for that, now that I've discussed it with you.
<asac> jtv: when will "intrepid" be created for translations?
<asac> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/firefox-3.0
<asac> or are the templates not copied?
<jtv> asac: the templates will be copied, yes.  I'll do that soon.
<asac> ok great.
<jtv> asac: we're working on something to make that hassle more or less unnecessary, but (naturally) were optimistic about how fast we could do it.
<asac> jtv: i wonder if you plan to introduce something like hardy-updates hardy-security?
<asac> at some point ... i think that would be best to cover all kind of wierd cases that might pop up
<jtv> asac: you mean pockets?
<asac> yes i think thats the launchpad term for it.
<jtv> asac: it's a part of the app that I'm really not very familiar with yet, so a lot to explore there first.
<asac> its not that urgent. just wondered, because once we upload ffox 3 rc1 we have other keys in there than in what is in plain hardy
<asac> jtv: ok it really failed.
<jtv> asac: I'm just writing the cover letter for that fix.
<asac> thanks
<jtv> asac: if this is causing you big problems, I can ask for the fix to be cherry-picked.
<asac> jtv: which bug do you mean? the contributor bug?
<asac> or the hardy-updates one?
<jtv> asac: the contributor one.
<jtv> asac: just adding a test for non-ascii names, which I'd forgotten to include.
<asac> jtv: well ... we cannot import any translations right now. so i think its at least semi-urgent
<asac> it definitly needs to be sorted out before we get ffox 3.0 RC1
<asac> which might be two weeks or a bit more
<asac> before that i don't need new imports/exports (except for midbrowser)
<asac> but for midbrowser i can workaround by removing contributors manually i guess
<jtv> asac: that makes it critical.
<jtv> asac: question: what do we know about the encoding of an RDF file?  UTF-8?  UTF-8 or UTF-16?  Whatever the XML header says?  ASCII?
 * jtv prays for ASCII
<asac> jtv: i think its whatever the xml header says :)
<asac> if nothing is said its not defined, but most likely utf-8
<asac> e.g. contributors can have chinese names :)
<jtv> asac: can't find anything on the net except that it can be explicitly utf-8.
<jtv> One of the things I hate about encodings is this cart-before-horse complication: you need to start parsing in order to find out which character set to start parsing in.
<asac> ok ... i would assume that you can just let the xml parser do it
<asac> it will use ascii i guess if there is nothing in header ... and if chrome.manifest has utf-8 chars the translators need to add it there
<asac> but i can try to find out for sure
 * asac asking
<asac> jtv: ok its utf-8
<asac> according to moz folks in #l10n on irc.mozilla.org
<jtv> asac: great, thanks!
<jtv> asac: esp. since that's just what I wrote the test for.  :-)
<asac> gnomefreak: does midbrowser start for you?
<gnomefreak> asac: never used it unless you mean prism
<gnomefreak> asac: isnt midbrowser for pda/cell phones?
<asac> gnomefreak: you can install it in hardy desktop
<asac> might not be as useful as in mobile devices, but it works
<asac> (well unless you cannot start)
<gnomefreak> ah ok i will and ill let you know
<gnomefreak> asac: that bug that i was backtracing this morning the vfprintf is that vlc plugin or firefox?
<asac> gnomefreak: no idea ... wher eis the full backtrace?
<gnomefreak> its on bug 227055
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227055 in vlc "VLC seems to cause Firefox-3.0 to crash repeatedly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227055
<gnomefreak> there seem to be 3 bugs with this issue i would like to condence them into 1
<asac> gnomefreak: please dont use the .log extension in future
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> that makes launchpad think that its some wierd mime type
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> better use just .txt so i can look at it in browser
<asac> :)
<asac> gnomefreak: there is no backtrace in it
<asac> aeh ... there is
<gnomefreak> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<gnomefreak> [Switching to Thread 0xb7c796c0 (LWP 7395)]
<gnomefreak> 0xb7cb9246 in vfprintf () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<gnomefreak> (gdb) bt full
<gnomefreak> #0  0xb7cb9246 in vfprintf () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<asac> isn#t really fruitful though
<asac> threads apply all bt full
<asac> might give you other threads
<gnomefreak> thats all i was able to get off of it not sure what else to do to get more
<gnomefreak> wiki has been updated for ff3 and s/log/txt
<asac> jtv: i cannot approve https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/midbrowser/trunk/+imports .... to some degree i dont understand the ACLs that sit behind this translation things :/
<asac> ok :)
<asac> bye ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: if you look at bug 116689 and bug 78725 they have same retrace but if its not enough than i say close them and wait for it to happen????
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 116689 in vlc "Problem with viewing quicktime movies with Mozilla VLC plugin" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/116689
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 78725 in vlc "MASTER firefox crashed [@vfprintf] ... -- libvlc.so.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/78725
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm would be nice to change the .desktop file for midbrowser to call it midbrowser in menus not web browser
<gnomefreak> asac: it starts just fine anything needs testing?
<asac> gnomefreak: metacity or compiz?
<gnomefreak> metacity
<asac> ok makes sense
<gnomefreak> compiz bogs down this POS too much
<asac> on compiz it doesn't start
<gnomefreak> asac: you shouldnt need to who the hell have compizon mobile device ;)
<asac> i have it here and want to test the application
<asac> on my normal desktop
<gnomefreak> doesnt start on compiz but starts on metacity?
<asac> yeah
<asac> gnomefreak: if you could try i would appreciate that you could verify that thats the case for you too
<gnomefreak> nothing compiz does that i know of that would not let it start unless it changed that much from compiz+beryl to compiz-fusion
<gnomefreak> asac: i will
<gnomefreak> give me a little while i need to restart and get something to drink than test
<gnomefreak> although i cant close it
<gnomefreak> it doesnt respond
<gnomefreak> hmmmm that goes for ff as well restarting to release memory i hope
<gnomefreak> asac: is normal setting ok it seems it cant enable Extra
<asac> gnomefreak: if you are sure that compiz is used, then probably yes.
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> its enabled under normal
<gnomefreak> that is odd
<gnomefreak> asac: did you try running it from terminal?
<gnomefreak> if not i have output for you but i think its normal for X apps and compiz
<gnomefreak> i dont remember when i used to see this but im thinking either compiz or chroot
<gnomefreak> well that didnt help
<gnomefreak> they say run it with --sync to debug and it gives same exact message
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> asac: i am able to confirm it fails to load under compiz
<asac> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> look at how its calling X maybe
<gnomefreak> if its calling it a way compiz dont like maybe there is issue
<asac> yes, i am on it:)
<asac> jtv: i cannot approve https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/midbrowser/trunk/+imports .... to some degree i dont understand the ACLs that sit behind this translation things :/
<jtv> asac: it's not acls... the main problem, I think, is that access control is on the product or distro level.  In this case you'd probably want it for source packages.
<jtv> Oh wait, this is the product, not the source package.
<jtv> Lemme look.
<asac> jtv: i am driver on that product/project
<asac> and even registrant ... no idea how i can become more powerful
<jtv> asac: sorry, I was distracted.  No, actual approval is something special that has to go through the admins.  It's where we check for nonfree projects, unauthorized uploads, templates moving around, and so on.
<jtv> asac: it's approved now.
<jtv> Should be imported within minutes.
<asac> jtv: ok. still you don't have the same procedure for PPA uploads for instance.
<jtv> asac: but those are private.  This translation file is attached to a product series.
<jtv> A release series for a product should be registered once, and authoritatively.
<gnomefreak> ill be back later i nee dto go food shopping so i can eat lunch :(
<asac> jtv: yeah ok. still don't see whats the difference. i mean, I am upstream for midbrowser. i want to use launchpad to do translations for my project. why do i need someone else to approve my templates?
<asac> i see that this might be to check for non-free stuff ... but then midbrowser project is for me as private as a PPA ... i am the one driving both ;)
<jtv> asac: but we want it to be registered as exactly 1 project in Launchpad.  For translations, if you really want to treat it as private, pay us!  :-)
<asac> Jazzva: hey ;)
<asac> pochu looks for someone taking merges from his back :)
<asac> 16:09 < pochu> asac: I have tracker and liferea, feel free to ask him to give them
<Jazzva> asac: Hello :)
<Jazzva> Great... I'll be happy to take them
<Jazzva> Only on thursday afternoon. That's when I have the last mid-term exam :)
<asac> cool. maybe take a look and if you want to work on them tell pochu that you will do
<Jazzva> Ok... I would be happy to do them, even if they're hard. Perfect chance to learn something new :)
<asac> yeah ... and you can get one more advocate on your MOTU list ;)
<Jazzva> Heh :)
<Jazzva> Ok, sent him a message :)
<Jazzva> asac, I'm planning to package Jabbin for the Intrepid. Got a mail from upstream that they sorted out the missing licensing information issue.
<asac> ok cool .... maybe open an ITP in debian too
<Jazzva> Sure... BTW, it would be good to finally test gnome-voice-control in debian, now that I have it installed and to forward the package to them :).
<Jazzva> Off to lunch, and then to study a bit :). See you later
 * asac off -> sport
<gnomefreak> asac: ok im going back to intrepid i looked for dbg or dbgsym package for vlc hoping maybe that would help but there isnt anything  like that.
<gnomefreak> fta: intrepid is failing to load gdm/X
<shirish> hi all, I'm unable to see some flash files, I have both the swfdec-mozilla plugin as well as gnash-mozilla plugin installed, what should I do?
<gnomefreak> im gonna leave tty1 up and running i need to go for a while not feeling so hot. fta you had stated you downgraded xfonts.... or something like that and you were able to load it? it goes through and passes everything but still blinks never loads
<gnomefreak> shirish: remove swfdec
<gnomefreak> should work than
<shirish> gnomefreak: swfdec has issues?
<gnomefreak> asac: can we get rid of swfdec from archives as it doesnt work and isnt needed for anything that im aware of
<gnomefreak> shirish: others have
<gnomefreak> shirish: not sure why its hindering flash useless but many have removed it and the .so and they got it working
 * gnomefreak gone for a while.
<shirish> gnomefreak: would do the needful
<shirish> asac: there's also a new bug-fix version of swfdec which got released few days ago, perhaps that might work.
<gnomefreak> maybe but if its not needed why have it at all
<shirish> gnomefreak: I would always love to have some competition, gnash otherwise has no competition
<gnomefreak> sure it does flashplugin-nonfree
<shirish> with swfdec there is some sort of competition for both of them and hence motivation for both the developers as well.
<shirish> which if breaks does nothing for anybody. I know of so many bug-reports which end up just as noise.
<gnomefreak> we are at a stage were 64 bit runs everything as 32 does (for most part)
<shirish> swfdec became 0.7.1 woot
<gnomefreak> ok i am gone see everyone later
<[reed]> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> [reed]: pong
<[reed]> jcastro: got a couple of UDS questions regarding the e-mail you just sent... got a little time to talk in msg?
<jcastro> yeah gimme 5
<[reed]> jcastro: k, just ping me when you're ready
<Volans> Hi, all :)
<Volans> Jazzva: I see that you have choosed one of my proposal as Extensions team logo :D
<Volans> come back later, today there is the CC meeting for membership approval... :)
<Volans> bye
<fta> asac, will bug 226425 be addressed any time soon ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226425 in seamonkey "no language pack in Seamonkey + dictionnaries install fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226425
<gnomefreak> I WANT GUI DAMNIT
<gnomefreak> sorry had to
<fta> GUI for what ?
<gnomefreak> intrepid
<fta> eh?
<fta> please explain
<gnomefreak> all start up goes great once gnome display manger set up and it blinks 6 times give or take and just sits there
<gnomefreak> F1 tells me everything passed
<gnomefreak> so somewhere between usplash leaving and gdm starting is fucked up
<fta> oh, you're in console ?
<fta> X no longer start ?
<gnomefreak> yep been since reboot
<fta> told you yesterday
<fta> fix is easy
<gnomefreak> fta: you removed xfonts
<gnomefreak> i dont have that package
<gnomefreak> removed == dowgraded
 * gnomefreak doesnt remember exact name of package but i looked for it yesterday and it wasnt there
<fta> libxfont1
<fta> login in a console and type: X
<fta> what do you read at the end ?
<fta> the fatal error line
<gnomefreak> could not open default font fixed
<gnomefreak> what version do i want to downgrade to? show isnt showing more than one
<fta> that's it, downgrade libxfont1 to 1:1.3.1-2 (take the one from hardy) then lock it
<fta> and restart gdm (or reboot)
<fta> then, enjoy :)
<[reed]> fta: looks like I'm rooming with bkor
<fta> oh
<fta> well, no idea why
<[reed]> as per this e-mail I got
<[reed]> dunno
<[reed]> I didn't request anybody
<[reed]> but I also know bkor from Mozilla land
<[reed]> so, works out
<[reed]> :)
<fta> ok
<[reed]> you're with "Mario Limonciello" ?
<fta> no idea who that is
<blizzard> hey guys
<blizzard> asac: are you guys shipping the crash reporter backend for moz?
<blizzard> asac: reporting to our crash reporting system?
<fta> [reed], https://edge.launchpad.net/~superm1
<gnomefreak> brb
<asac> blizzard: not that i am aware of. did you get reports?
<fta> blizzard: no, we are not shipping breakpad, if that's what you mean
<fta> i meant crashreporter
<blizzard> breakpad, yeah
<blizzard> asac: just that we're not getting crash reports from linux - hard to figure out which topcrashes we should be working on on linux
<gnomefre1k> thank you genous(spelling) <really smart person>
<gnomefre1k> now i just can upgrade that package
<blizzard> asac: anyway, something to think about - would really help the quality on ubuntu if we could figure out how to get those reports made into our system
<asac> blizzard: right ... thats on our list to figure for this cycle.
<blizzard> asac: good, good
<blizzard> asac: you working with ted + others to figure out how to get the build info to our servers?
<asac> blizzard: for crash reports we haven't started yet to think about how to do it properly.
<blizzard> asac: ok
<asac> blizzard: in the past we always assumed that you don't want the crash reports ... thats why i have just little knowledge on how all this works
<asac> so there needs to be some discussion up front i guess.
<blizzard> asac: I'm assuming we do?  I can't imagine why we wouldn't
<asac> blizzard: not sure either. but we have system nspr/nss for instance and might have different versions of glib/gtk and so on.
<blizzard> asac: I think we would need to import your final binary builds + debug symbols or something
<blizzard> asac: but in any case, stack traces are stack traces
<blizzard> asac: at least we would know where they came from
<asac> right, if the crash database if flexible enough to deal with these kind of variables that would be great.
<asac> who would be the right person to talk to?
<fta> remember our traces are often incomplete (dlopen of libxul)
<[reed]> asac: #breakpad on moznet
<fta>   Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.45), connection timed out
<fta> dead ?
<fta> all 3 servers...
<fta> it's back.. but slow as hell
<fta> 10kB/s
<[reed]> Is Hell really that slow?
<[reed]> ;P
<fta> compared to my usual ~875kB/s, yes
<fta> gnomefre1k, fixed ?
<campd> [reed]: it takes practically an ETERNITY
<asac> fta: i switched to a mirror today
<asac> it was unbearablehere
<[reed]> campd: hehe
<gnomefre1k> fta: yep thanks
<gnomefreak> wtf
<gnomefreak> and the pinging again
<gnomefreak> brb
<gnomefreak> @now new_york
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Current time in America/New_York: May 06 2008, 16:11:53 - Next meeting: Community Council in 48 minutes
<gnomefreak> @whoami
<ubottu> gnomefreak: I don't recognize you.
<gnomefreak> @login
<ubottu> gnomefreak: The operation succeeded.
<gnomefreak> @whoami
<ubottu> gnomefreak: gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ubottu: thank you
<gnomefreak> crap i cant find my usb stick
<Volans> Hi all :)
<gnomefreak> Volans: sounds like no memberships tonight
<Volans> yeah I'm searching info about...
<gnomefreak> 16:13 <          no0tic > stgraber, ok, so today no memberships?
<Volans> I have see the regional boards
<gnomefreak> 16:13 <            mdke > correct, sorry
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> yay for short meeting
<Volans> ok good :D
<gnomefreak> couple of op issues and a CC issue thats been fixed already
<Volans> gnomefreak: you know if we plan to put all FF RC into ubuntu or we wait for the final release?
 * gnomefreak has to be there and i wasnt present during the op issues :(
<gnomefreak> Volans: what do you mean?
<fta> we will push RC
<gnomefreak> afaik stable releasees will be timed for intrepid
<fta> well, asac will
<gnomefreak> rc and final will be pushed into hardy-updates
<gnomefreak> as they go into or around the time they hit intrepid
<Volans> thanks fta because in the italian forum we have many topics about FF3 problems and someone have asked if we will follow FF releases
<fta> the 3.0.* train, yes. probably not 3.1.* (if any) and surely not 4.*
<Volans> ok, good
<Volans> the other thing is that mozilla italia forums give support only for stable releases...
<asac> Volans: the xulrunner-1.9 package in proposed might help them
<asac> Volans: what kind of problems are they experience?
<Volans> various, if I find some specific problem I will notice you... many tell only that it crashes sometimes
<gnomefreak> are we pushing tb3 sm2 into intrepid maybe even universe?
<gnomefreak> like we did with gutsy adn ff3
<gnomefreak> there usb stick is updated
<fta> gnomefreak, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Ideas/Intrepid
<gnomefreak> fta: thanks
 * gnomefreak will add the catagory to it while im here
<Volans> asac: I see that you have chosen one of my proposal for extensions logo...
<fta> gcc 4.3 has some strange warnings... mozilla/parser/htmlparser/src/nsDTDUtils.cpp:382: warning: assuming signed overflow does not occur when assuming that (X - c) < X is always true
<gnomefreak> fta: you didnt update 4.2 to 4.3 did you?
<gnomefreak> that can be bad
<fta> we did
<fta> last week
<gnomefreak> fta: it is still held back in intrepid
<gnomefreak> that is the cause for the dist-upgrade removing everything
<fta> we are now building with the default gcc for both hardy and intrepid
<fta> respectively, 4.2 and 4.3
<gnomefreak> but gcc-4.3 hasnt been instalable last i heard
<fta> it is
<fta> it's by default
<fta> i'm using it quite extensively
<gnomefreak> its in held back because the deps arent done though
<fta> 4.3 ?
<fta> 4.2 is held back for me, not 4.3
<gnomefreak> 4.3 is here
<fta> held by what ?
<fta> build-essential ?
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/1009724 fta
<gnomefreak> oh shit
<gnomefreak> nvm i have been reading it wrong this whole time :(
<gnomefreak> sorry i cant read it seems
<gnomefreak> brb smoke before it gets worse
<gnomefreak> @now new_york
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Current time in America/New_York: May 06 2008, 16:50:23 - Current meeting: Community Council
<gnomefreak> meeting
<fta> Community Council, what's that ?
<gnomefreak> yes its topics about the community problems how to make better. tb is the packaging and crap
<fta> eh?
<gnomefreak> example a trolls POV on ops http://www.tatteredmoons.org/index_1.html  notice no names and its all taken out of context
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda here is the site for them
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncil
<fta> [86885.237147] cvs[1039]: segfault at 4023eea4 eip 400dd1e3 esp 4023edfc error 6
<fta> [87023.562334] cvs[2033]: segfault at 4023ec7c eip 401029b6 esp 4023ec7c error 6
<fta> i can't fetch ff3 from cvs..
<fta> cvs sucks (yeah) 85% of my 4G ram
<fta> 100% reproducible
<gnomefreak> servers having issues or upload issues?
<gnomefreak> ive never seen a segfault from cvs
<fta> gnomefreak, could you please try this: make -f /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/firefox-3.0.mk get-orig-source DEBIAN_DATE=20080506t1400
<gnomefreak> running
<fta> after a few seconds, i turns crazy here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10623/
<fta> -i+it
<gnomefreak> writable segment ...
<gnomefreak> is what im getting over and over
<fta> for my cvs sucks all avail memory, putting my box on its knees, then cvs crashes
<gnomefreak> thats what it is doingg here
<gnomefreak> fta: can i have that link again i locked up
<gnomefreak> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<fta> [reed], do you know an hourly build repo with at least 1 month of archives ? for linux..
<fta> i've identified a regression in 3.0pre, i've isolated it between 2008-04-12-04 and 2008-04-13-04
<fta> using the upstream builds
<asac> fta: upstream keeps builds. so if its not ubuntu-only we can use that
<asac> ah hourly. no idea then
<asac> i think if its a one day window it might be worth to look at commit messages
<gnomefreak> fta: im guessing your issue with cvs was same as mine the %n something segment something?
<fta> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> ah ok sorry it locked me up tight
<fta> so it's 100% reproducible for at least 2 of us
<gnomefreak> i dont think its intrepid since cvs isnt part of toolchain
 * Volans go to sleep, see you :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-05-07
<gnomefreak> ok this is gonna be a long night i think
 * gnomefreak puts on helmet and joins -ops
<fta> http://hourly-archive.localgho.st/linux.html is the hourly site i'm a<ware of, but not enough archives
<[reed]> hmm, I thought I told cf he could increase the archives
<[reed]> localgho.st is mine ;)
<fta> i remember your name was mentioned but it's no longer there
<asac> gnomefreak: troll-alert?
<fta> [reed], how do I convert those dates into bonsai dates ? 2008-04-12-04 and 2008-04-13-04
<gnomefreak> no a bunch of complaints agains ops
<[reed]> fta: 2008-04-12 04:00
<fta> oh, the timezone is the same then
<[reed]> PST/PDT always
<fta> hmmm, not sure. maybe one of mozilla bug 408096 428288 292789
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 408096 in MailNews: Backend "& not escaped as & in href when creating plaintext url html" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408096
<fta> mozilla bug 428288
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 428288 in Embedding: Docshell "[@ NS_GetInnermostURI - nsDocShell::ValidateOrigin]" [Blocker,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=428288
<fta> mozilla bug 292789
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 292789 in General "SCRIPT tags can access chrome" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=292789
<fta> ok, it's the last one
<fta> Security Error: Content at http://saiki.cocolog-nifty.com/shoka/2005/08/post_99f6.html may not load or link to chrome://rikaichan/skin/popup-blue.css.
<fta> [reed], any magic to work around that ? ^^
<[reed]> contentaccessible=yes
<[reed]> I believe
<fta> hm, where ? in chrome.manifest ?
<asac> hmm ... accessing EXT3 from windows? reality or a tale?
<asac> bug 220991
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220991 in thunderbird "Thunderbird corrupts attachments from IMAP exchange server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220991
<fta> http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/
<asac> i can't stop being really scared about users doing that to share a thunderbird profile
<gnomefreak> its very unsafe but fairly easy to set up im told
<fta> ntfs on linux is not better i guess
<asac> yeah ... thats a quite bad combination:
<asac> easy + unsafe ;)
<asac> fta: agreed ... i don't want tbird profiles to be shared at a ll :/
<asac> but otoh, i somehow believe more in ntfs support in linux than this thing for windows
<fta> a sync tool would be nice. I'm still using mutt because i can access it from anywhere through ssh, and kill it remotely with a killall if i forgot to shut it before leaving. I never corrupted my spool in ~12/13 years
<fta> so, where should i put this contentaccessible=yes ?
<fta> ok, found it, works fine
<fta> asac, does cvs works for you ?
<asac> didnt try ;)
<fta> <fta> gnomefreak, could you please try this: make -f /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/firefox-3.0.mk get-orig-source DEBIAN_DATE=20080506t1400
<asac> i am on hardy if that matters
<asac> running  make -f client.mk checkout
<asac> looks good so far
<asac> i get a bunch of updates
<gnomefreak> is it working?
<asac> not yet finished, but so far looks good
 * gnomefreak has low memory if i dont say good night it means it locked up and ill be back in morning
<asac> actually it feels faster than ever ;)
<asac> done ... mozillla tree updated
<gnomefreak> here we go
<gnomefreak> still writable segment
<asac> intrepid issue i guess
<asac> maybe rebuild cvs
<asac> locally
<gnomefreak> an i here
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> slow as shit
<fta_> sorry, router crashed
<fta_> i stopped at <asac> i am on hardy if that matters
<asac> fta: all worked fine for me ... faster than ever i said
<asac> and the moz tree update was indeed really quick
<asac> snappy
<fta_> hm
<asac> fta: i asked gnomefreak to rebuild cvs or depends
<fta_> so it's an intrepid thing ?...
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> asac: can you please post that command that fta did
<gnomefreak> i locked up before i could copy it to a file
 * gnomefreak testing on Hardy
<fta_> make -f /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/firefox-3.0.mk get-orig-source DEBIAN_DATE=20080506t1400
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> copying to file first
<gnomefreak> my fucking show isnt on tonight :( damn elections
<fta_> what show ?
<gnomefreak> NCIS
<gnomefreak> fta_: what version of cvs do you have on intrepid?
<gnomefreak> cvs:
<gnomefreak>   Installed: 1:1.12.13-9
<gnomefreak> on Hardy
<fta_> 1:1.12.13-10
<gnomefreak> that one ubuntu change messed it up? i doubt its cvs issue
<gnomefreak> maybe something in toolchain
<fta> i've rebuilt it, same thing
<gnomefreak> i guess make would be what cahnged to make it fail on intrepid
<gnomefreak> what package since make isnt really a package but a command
<gnomefreak> asac: was right this is fast and no lock ups not even really any lag but once
<asac> zlib issue?
<gnomefreak> not sure
<gnomefreak> make is the only thing that would have changed from hardy to intrepid since its ina  package in toolchain
<asac> anyway ... off <6h till meeting starts. great
<gnomefreak> its done here
<asac> night
<gnomefreak> night asac
<gnomefreak> wtf is platform team
<gnomefreak> fta: is sunbird set up for nobinonly from devscripts as well?
<fta> hm, i think so
<gnomefreak> i didnt see it in the help or --help
<fta> it's automagic
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> fta: i saw you updated bzr does that mean your sending to PPA or should i build it
<fta> i was planning to sync my ppa today for ebverything but i've stopped because of this cvs bug
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<fta> i can quickly do m-d
<gnomefreak> if not i will build them in morning its not that big of a deal i just want to see tb3 update
<fta> oh, my router didn't crash, it was a firmware update pushed by my isp
<gnomefreak> lol
<fta> strangely, i got a page in ff3 saying "don't power it down, don't reboot it, wait for it to back in 15min, etc.."
<gnomefreak> damn
<fta> no idea how it ended up there
<gnomefreak> someone needs to fix blam :(
<gnomefreak> maybe ill try that one
<fta> pushing tb3
<gnomefreak> fta: thanks
<gnomefreak> im trying to find a way around this email+key+LP
<fta> pushing sm2
<gnomefreak> :)
<fta> still no ETA for intrepid ppa :(
<fta> maybe UDS
<gnomefreak> pushing to hardy or just intrepid?
<fta> both
<gnomefreak> you have ppa for intrepid
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<fta> yes but it's not building
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> if i add an email to my key can i than use that email to sign emails like for replying to bugs?
<fta> http://www.spicebird.com/
<fta> hm, yes, i think so
<gnomefreak> fta: why is firefox lang packa nd xulrunner gb fr both not compatiable
<gnomefreak> with latest ff3.0 prior to your push
<gnomefreak> ah new version od devscripts too
<fta> because the lang packs have a maxversion fixed to 3.0b5, and it's 3.0pre
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> it shouldnt hurt anything anyway
<fta> it does. some strings are not translated creating xul errors
<fta> so you'd better not force those
<fta> i don't really care myself, all my computers are in english
<fta> too bad those langpacks are bundled with gnome ones, i can't easily push updates to my ppa (to match the apps)
<gnomefreak> i have no intention of installing them atm
<gnomefreak> fta: i hate the idea of them being bundled tbh
<fta> me too
<fta> http://www.spicebird.com/demos/spicebird.html
<gnomefreak> i like the idea of spicebird sounds like seamonley a little unless they usse official tb braning
<gnomefreak> ok that is frigging sweet
<gnomefreak> ok time for bed night fta
<fta> night
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone awake?
<Sergeant_Pony> I just sent an email and got an error... could not copy to sent folder, compact folders. I have 20 gig empty on my drive why would I have to do that?
<victory747> asac, I tested your -proposed languague-pack
<victory747> asac, language-pack-gnome-zh and it works fine as far as I can tell
<asac> victory747: great. please comment on bug
<asac> victory747: its bug 222673
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222673 in language-pack-gnome-zh "language-pack-gnome-pt-base has pt-br translation" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222673
<victory747> asac, btw, what time zone are you in?
<asac> @now Berlin
<ubottu> asac: Current time in Europe/Berlin: May 07 2008, 08:52:20 - Current meeting: Platform Team
<asac> victory747: ^^
<victory747> ok - I had tested it this morning but was waiting until i thought you were up
<asac> yeah. usually i am not up yet, but i had to attend the platform team meeting (see the time line above)
<asac> i hope the time is still bearable for you now ;)
<victory747> it's only 3PM - still at work :)
<victory747> asac, ok, commented on your bug
<asac> ok, IO bustage fix is now in hardy-updates
<asac> bug 215728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215728 in xulrunner-1.9 "[MASTER] Committing to urlclassifier3.sqlite causes excessive CPU usage and disk I/O" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215728
<gnomefreak> what the hell is the command to add emails to gpg keys? i tried gpg --edit-key <keyID>, i tried without <keyID> i also tried gpg adduid
<gnomefreak> from man page the gog --edit-key <keyID> should havedone it
<gnomefreak> also just tried with email instead of keyID still doesnt work
 * gnomefreak wonders if it is intrepid breakage
<gnomefreak> nvm i forgot adduid is after you get gpg prompt :(
<gnomefreak> YES it worked :)
<gnomefreak> asac: when you get a minute can you take a look at bug 227689 im thinking it s a feature but you would know a way to change the setting in ubufox as i have never had to do that and cant see anything that would effect it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227689 in firefox-3.0 "Using Ubuntu-Mozilla Firefox 3 Beta 5, there seems to be no way I can clean out the address bar autocomplete.  If you respond, hope you will start me from Ubuntu or Firefox taskbar, eg click on Edit-Preferences, etc. " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227689
<gnomefreak> also where do i find the ummmm whats it called spelling help for Tbird 2.0.0.x
<asac> gnomefreak: thats a question, not a bug
<asac> you can make a question out of it
<asac> and forget about it
<gnomefreak> ill send him to answers.Lp.com
<gnomefreak> or mailing list
<gnomefreak> ok done now where do i find tbird spelling help dictionary type pack?
<asac> spelling help?
<asac> i think you want the hunspell dictionary
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah thats it ill grab it i wasnt sure if it was packed into l-p-g
<gnomefreak> asac: um that cant be good
<gnomefreak> it wants to remove tbird-gnome-support along with thunderbird
<gnomefreak> wtf is this?
<gnomefreak> asac: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/1010451
<gnomefreak> it seems its because of hunspell-en-us that causes that
<asac> yes, bogus conflicts afaict
<gnomefreak> but hunspell works :) thanks
<asac> could you test it with thunderbird?
<gnomefreak> test what? hunspell?
<asac> with tbird yes
<gnomefreak> it works i did test it :)
<gnomefreak> my biggest fault is separate i spell it seperate and that is what i tested but it told me my last name was spelled wrong
<gnomefreak> but i expect that
<asac> hehe
<asac> gnomefreak: didn't myspell-en-us work with thunderbird?
<gnomefreak> asac: it removes thunderbird
<gnomefreak> so i highly doubt it would work with it ;)
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/1010451 is the result of trying to install it
 * gnomefreak wonders why it has a conflict on most of those packages in the pastebin
<gnomefreak> oh myspell
<gnomefreak> i didnt try that
<gnomefreak> lets see if it installs
<gnomefreak> myspell-en-us is already the newest version.
<gnomefreak> i will remove hunspell and see
<gnomefreak> yes it does work
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> i never saw the spell checker in the tool bar
<fta> ff3 now asks to accept the EULA license at startup
<gnomefreak> it does?
<gnomefreak> fta: i didnt see that in any of them
<fta> yep, the new one i've pushed yesterday
<gnomefreak> fta: no it doesnt maybe from fresh install?
<gnomefreak> but upgrade didnt ask me that it just failed to find those 2 lang packs
<fta> nope, i've upgraded my laptop, and bam, a new ui popped up
<asac> fta: why? we don't distribute it under that eula
<asac> at least thats my understanding
<fta> i didn't change anything
 * gnomefreak hasnt seen that from point releases
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> i dont think having that is a great idea as people are already and have been since early dev hardy are pissed off that ff3 is in main let alone installed by default. seeing the EULA lic. may provoke that even more :(
<fta> it's possible to set a key to have that accepted by default
<gnomefreak> sorry ff in main has been since debian went to ice* and we aggred to mozilla terms
<fta> but it may be better to not build that
<asac> maybe there is a configure switch?
<gnomefreak> fta: you said you were getting weird output from gcc-4.3 while building something? someone mentioned 08:53 <       awalton__ > gnomefreak, -Wno-strict-aliasing was broken in gcc-4.3
<gnomefreak> was that the issue?
<fta> nope
<asac> i think setting browser.EULA.override should be ok
<fta> there's no knob in configure
<asac> in our pref
<asac> yes, that pref is the knob from what i see
<fta> yep, i know, i've read the code yesterday when i've seen the commit
<asac> we should punch a ubuntu.js into /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b5/defaults/preferences/ and ship that in debian/
<gnomefreak> could that be because you have ubufox installed? since im hearing its not installed with ff but a recommends/suggestions
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<asac> unrelated
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> its 0900 EST and im already thinking about jack and coke
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/eula.png
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/eula2.png
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/eula3.png
<asac> gnomefreak: what is jack?
<asac> fta: you have a screen for the new cert exception page?
<fta> the ui or the page ?
<gnomefreak> asac: jack daniels its bourbon/whiskey
<fta> at 9am ?
<gnomefreak> but i have jim beam(same as jack daniels for most part) and pepsi
<fta> waoo
<gnomefreak> fta: i will only have 1 glass
<asac> gnomefreak: think about your health :/
<gnomefreak> asac: i do thats why i havent drank in 2 years
<asac> good time to start now?
<asac> cheers ;)
<gnomefreak> i used to have 2 a night after work to unwind but had to stop per doctor
<gnomefreak> asac: eh maybe not best time but i figure one wont kill me. doctors in usa say 1 glass of wine/beer/whiskey is healthy to prevent heat problems
<gnomefreak> not sure where else they say that but they always change things every year one year its good next its very bad than its good again :(
<gnomefreak> same goes for eggs, coffee, and a bunch of others
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/bad_cert.png
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/bad_cert2.png
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10730/
<gnomefreak> that looks normal to me
<fta> ?
<gnomefreak> the cert invlaid
<fta> yes
<fta> only the icon changed recently
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> isnt that what people have been complaining about in one of the bugs ive seeen atleast
<asac> fta: ok if i post them to a -devel-discuss thread?
<asac> (formally asking)
<fta> it's volatile, no guaranty it remains there for long.
<asac> i copied it :)
<fta> ok then
<fta> asac, you may refer to this: http://www.dria.org/wordpress/archives/2008/05/06/635/
<gnomefreak> asac: was bug 67667 fixed? im going through bookmarks fro 2 exports and making one file out of them and some old bugs im running into
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 67667 in firefox "I can't use my own application to manage syndication" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/67667
<gnomefreak> asac: myspell-en-us doesnt seem to work right the more i use it i missspelled conveince the option it gives is convince the correct spelling is convenience. is there a way to train myspell or hunspell for that matter?
<gnomefreak> im gonna chek with hunspell installed with myspell-en-us
<gnomefreak> asac: ok it works great with hunspell isntalled with myspell-en-us so maybe we can use hunspell or hunspell-en-us as default and get rid of myspell since hunspell is smarter/has more definitions?
<asac> gnomefreak: we should look into it for intrepid. sure
<asac> actually i always thought that hunspell is default already
<asac> but most likely that was  in debian and so i forgot ;)
<gnomefreak> i thought we did that for gutsy
<gnomefreak> i can swear we did but for some reason myspell-en-us is installed with tbird since i never installed it
<fta> gnomefreak, apt-cache rdepends myspell-en-us
<fta> going out for some fresh air, i'll try to make a preview of songbird later today, if in can figure out that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10730/
<gnomefreak> for tbird 1.5 we used depends on hunspell or beta 2.0 but we changed them i remember because we had an issue with hunspell versioning with debian or something like that
<gnomefreak> fta: find out if it happens in hardy as well but it shouldnt since bzr versioning is same in hardy intrepid
<gnomefreak> !info bzr-builddeb hardy
<ubottu> bzr-builddeb: bzr plugin for Debian package management. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.93ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 88 kB, installed size 600 kB
<gnomefreak> yep same
<asac> fta: most likely due to change gcc defaults
<asac> fta: there were a bunch of defaults added (maybe only planned) ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilerFlags
<asac> fta: if you find the intruder, bug keescook in -devel about it
<asac> i suspect:
<asac> -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2
<asac> First enabled in Ubuntu 8.10. Provides compile-time best-practices errors for certain libc functions, and provides run-time checks of buffer lengths and memory regions. Only activated when compiled with -O2 or higher. Most problems are related to common unsafe uses of certain libc functions.
<asac> fta: ^^
<Leftmost> I apologize if this is the wrong place for this, but is it possible to get Java 1.4 and xulrunner-1.9 to get along without breaking the software index? I have yet to have a crash problem and I absolutely need Java 1.4 and don't want to have an old, possibly insecure version of xulrunner installed.
<asac> fta: you could also try to build with -Os
<asac> not -O2 ... which is known to be better on decent archs
<asac> Leftmost: java 1.4 is not buildable anymore. so i am sorry, but 1.4 is not available anymore
<asac> you could try the latest from sun
<asac> that might still work with xulrunner-1.9
<asac> bug #205388
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205388 in devscripts "Dch won't allow non-Ubuntu distros for -D option" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205388
<Leftmost> asac, I can install 1.4 just fine on my own. When I do so, however, Update Manager goes haywire and everything starts complaining about a broken package.
<asac> Leftmost: you should uninstall the package
<asac> whatever 1.4 package you had installed
<Leftmost> I can't. I absolutely need it for work.
<asac> Leftmost: uninstall the package + install java 1.4 from sun ... thats the only advise i can give you
<Leftmost> I'm using a package built with java-package from the Sun package. Apparently this builds the package to provide j2re1.4. Is there no better way to manage the package conflict? I apologize if I'm beating a dead horse but I'd prefer not to have unmanaged packages floating around.
<asac> Leftmost: java-package? does that still exist
<asac> let me check
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> we dropped 1.4 from repos
<gnomefreak> afair
 * gnomefreak thinks asac acked that one too
<asac> yes the blackdown package
<asac> Leftmost: can you paste apt-cache show PKGNAME of your produced package please
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Leftmost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10761/
<asac> Leftmost: ok i can fix the java-package. but i have to go now, so it has to wait till tomorrow - or maybe in a few hours
<Leftmost> asac, alright. Thank you for your help. Let me know if I can do anything.
<asac> Leftmost: yeah ... stay in this channel ;) ill come back
<Leftmost> Heheh. I'm here for another seven hours. No need to worry on that count.:)
<fta> back
<fta> asac, the thing is, i've already fixed 2 crashes in realpath.
<fta> the code looks like:
<fta> char exePath[MAXPATHLEN];
<fta> realpath(argv0, exePath);
<fta> MAXPATHLEN = 1024
<fta> strlen(argv0) ~ 130
<fta> yet, doing this fixed it:
<fta> -  char exePath[MAXPATHLEN];
<fta> +  char exePath[MAXPATHLEN * 10];
<fta> mozilla bug 432492
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 432492 in Phishing Protection "rate limit long-running safebrowsing updates" [Normal,Reopened] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=432492
<fta> gnomefreak, found the cvs bug
<fta> this was yesterday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10623/
<fta> this is noww ith a patched cvs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10777/
<fta> [reed], cvs has a corrupted file in mozilla/browser/themes/gnomestripe/browser/places/
<campd> I don't suppose anybody happens to have a stack trace of the crash 432492 caused?
<fta> bug 432492
<campd> mozilla bug 432492
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 432492 in Phishing Protection "rate limit long-running safebrowsing updates" [Normal,Reopened] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=432492
<fta> i don't, sorry
<campd> k
<cdecarlo_> hello?
<gnomefreak> fta: where was it?
<gnomefreak> ah i see
<gnomefreak> read what you wrote about it :)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: you around?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Yep...
<gnomefreak> asac: could use you as well
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: what lic. are we looking for in extensions?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: i found one i would like to try
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Trilicense, mpl, gpl, lgpl, apache 2, bsd, mit are listed on Firefox3Extensions wiki...
<gnomefreak> one of them is fine?
<gnomefreak> or some combo?
<Jazzva> One of them is just fine :)
<gnomefreak> should be easy enough :)
<Jazzva> Go for it ;)
<gnomefreak> i hope this is easier than i think
<Jazzva> And please add the extension info to the wiki page, if you already didn't ;)
<gnomefreak> i will once i figure out what im doing :)
<gnomefreak> i lost the frigging link and cant remember name of it damn
<asac> fta: there?
<asac> fta: i summoned you in #developers
<gnomefreak> asac: are we carrying ff2 in intrepid seeing as i dont think intrepid will be released before EOS for ff2
<asac> gnomefreak: for now we can keep it ... we will probably remove it before we release
<gnomefreak> asac: ok
<gnomefreak> unstable extensions are ok or no?
<asac> gnomefreak: what are unstable extensions?
<gnomefreak> asac: firegpg isnt stable yet
<gnomefreak> http://getfiregpg.org/?page=install&lang=en
<gnomefreak> i have xpi im about to unpack and make sure it fits everything
<asac> if its useful and doesn't crash browser right away its ok for ubuntu
<fta> asac, i don't have time right now. in a nutshell, prism build system requires full xul sources, so our sdk doesn't work. i've clone (extracted and patched) the build system from xul so sources are no longer needed and our sdk works
<asac> we have some time to stabilize it if we package it early
<gnomefreak> asac: ok ill start on it and see if i can do this
<asac> fta: ok thanks ... ill forward that to plasticmillion ... and tell him to sync up with you in case he wants this
<gnomefreak> thats strange they took a .xpi.gz and packed it inside the .xpi :(
<gnomefreak> i lied they took .xpi packed it into a .xpi.gz and packed that into a .xpi
<gnomefreak> that was my fault i unpacked it and repacked it :(
<asac> gnomefreak: hehe :)
<asac> you should unpack the .xpi before creating an upstream branch
<asac> e.g. create upstream branch from unpacked xpi + unpack chrome .jar files
<asac> then start packaging from there
<gnomefreak> well it has everything so far i can tell
<asac> like outlined in wiki
<gnomefreak> i want to package it into a .deb or .xpi
<asac> the idea is not to add a .xpi or .jar file to bzr ... only in extracted/source form
<asac> gnomefreak: you want to package the upstream .xpi (unless they release sources) to produce the sources (orig.tar.gz) required to build our package (.deb)
<gnomefreak> they have a source package
<gnomefreak> this is gonna be a bitch :)
<asac> gnomefreak: they have?
<asac> then import that as a .upstream branch
<gnomefreak> yes but i havent grabbed it
<asac> and use the Packaging guide for firefox3extensions
<gnomefreak> asac: i have to make a debian dir than
<gnomefreak> im reading it
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... first create .upstream branch ... then create a .ubuntu branch from that ... and create debian/ dir in there
<asac> use the debian/ dir from XPI.TEMPLATE as a template
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> if there are unclear points in the wiki let me know
<gnomefreak> asac: ok
<gnomefreak> i hope svn works on intrepid
<asac> there are surely points that could be written more failsafe :)
<asac> gnomefreak: you can also use bzr-svn :)
<asac> gnomefreak: if they have an svn repo you could set up a project in launchpad and request an auto sync :)
<gnomefreak> asac: how?
<gnomefreak> auto sync sounds good
<asac> gnomefreak: setup project -> create release series -> select svn as auto import branch
<cwillu> is libflashsupport still known to be broken?
<asac> cwillu: yes.
<gnomefreak> cwillu: yes
<asac> cwillu: unless you are on amd64 i wouldn't suggest to use it
<cwillu> I'm being told that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio -> KnownIssues has a fix, there's a third party site with a modified libflashsupport that works or something
 * asac looking
<asac> cwillu: i think that 3rd party link is outdated
<asac> probably superseeded by the comment before that "package available in hardy"
<cwillu> which is what I thought
<gnomefreak> register project or do it from bzr branch?
<asac> gnomefreak: if you want an auto sync you need a project first: "firegpg" ... then you have to create a release series "e.g. trunk" and there you can ask for auto sync
<asac> you will find it ;)
<asac> otherwise ask on #launchpad ... i don't have the exact steps at hand
<asac> gnomefreak: if possible set mozillateam as driver for that project
<asac> thanks
<Intangir> whats the deal with libflashsupport now?
<asac> Intangir: it will crash your flash ... if you are not using amd64 this means that it will crash firefox
<gnomefreak> oh yeah asac can we remove swfdec please?
<asac> why?
<asac> it works ... at least not considerably less than gnash
<Intangir> how often does it usually crash
<gnomefreak> its broken and no need for it any longer
<Intangir> ive had it mostly work for me
<gnomefreak> i ran into a bunch of bugs last week that was the cause but they were under flash or firefox*
<gnomefreak> i cant remember
<gnomefreak> right now as i remember that is causing flash not to work you have to remove it for flash to work
<cwillu> Intangir, afaik, it'll only trigger when the flash loads, once a given flash applet is open it'll usually work fine
<gnomefreak> not crashing just not working
<Intangir> cwillu: so once you get it started succesfully its good
<Intangir> ya that seems to be consistent with what ive seen
<cwillu> Intangir, no, because when you go to a new page, it'll be a new applet, and potentially crash again
<Intangir> the only crash ive had with it so far was when loading www.worldofwarcraft.com, which has flash (but i dont think it has any sound..)
<Intangir> so what happens if you use that amd64 wrapper thing, if it crashes does the flash just not load?
<Intangir> can you refresh to get it to load?
<gnomefreak> brb smoke while i wait for #LP
<gnomefreak> on the extension page repo colum means adding them to our repos?
<gnomefreak> yay i got the extension page done finally
<[reed]> fta: corrupted file?
<gnomefreak> [reed]: i think our cvs package is where that is
<[reed]> ah
<gnomefreak> we couldnt use cvs to get 3.0 nightly on intrepid but hardy was fine
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10777/
<fta> [reed], ^^
<fta> it makes cvs in intrepid crash badly
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10623/
<gnomefreak> docs suck for bzr-svn
<gnomefreak> fta: command for bzr-svn would be bzr-svn co svn://svn.tuxfamily.org/svnroot/firegpg/firegpg??
<fta> if it's just for co, just use svn directly
<fta> you'd better use: bzr branch svn://svn.tuxfamily.org/svnroot/firegpg/firegpg firegpg
<fta> so you obtain a bzr branch at the end
<gnomefreak> ok thanks
<asac> fta: i really think that its intrepid related. have you looked into zlib?
<asac> maybe its one of the protection flags that causes this?
<fta> i've fixed it by exporting CPPFLAGS=-U_FORTIFY_SOURCE
<fta> yet, cvs complains about a bad date
<gnomefreak> what no how to on making prefferences?
<gnomefreak> oh wait i do that inside the .js file
<fta> http://blog.vlad1.com/2008/05/06/well-isnt-that-qt/
<fta> a future firefox kde friendly...
<gnomefreak> asac: should i be registering a project like any other one we would?
<fta> http://wiki.debian.org/Proposals/CopyrightFormat
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/torbutton/ doesnt have a summary or anything else it asks for
<asac> gnomefreak: yes.
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe use extensions-dev team as bug contact (not mozilla-bugs)
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> i hate this shit
<gnomefreak> LP is lying to me
<gnomefreak> how a damn site can lie is new
 * gnomefreak smoke while waiting for #LP to answer
<Leftmost> asac, would it be helpful if I hacked on the script and filed a bug?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: when registering a extension on LP what do you put for the "Part Of" sectiona nd how do you set up auto sync?
<fta> mozilla bug 432275
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 432275 in JavaScript Engine "Regression - Java applets crashing browser [@ obj_eval]" [Critical,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=432275
<gnomefreak> do i put the svn site starting with http:// in the download part?
<asac> Leftmost: yes, you have to fix all install files in the java-common source package
<asac> add /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/ as a new install dir
<asac> java-package source package i mean
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to add a release series (trunk)
<Leftmost> Alright, can do.
<asac> gnomefreak: there you can associate an upstream branch
<gnomefreak> asac: cant register it so cant do much of anything
<asac> cant register?
<gnomefreak> no
<asac> does it exist yet?
<asac> firegpg?
<gnomefreak> when search no during registering yes looking for bugs no
<asac> or what was it called?
<gnomefreak> firegpg FireGPG Firegpg noone of these show up
<gnomefreak> im reg. under firegpg
<asac> ok let me try to register ;)
<asac> i use https://edge.launchpad.net/projects/+new
<gnomefreak> yes that is where i was
<asac> gnomefreak: what license?
<asac> well we can set that later.
<gnomefreak> gpl 3 gpl2 lgpl2.1
 * asac hits submit
<gnomefreak> oops
<asac> gnomefreak: you choked on "Part Of" ?
<asac> that can be left empty
<gnomefreak> gpl2 lgpl2.1 and mpl
<gnomefreak> asac: i left it empty
<asac> firegpg is already used by another project
<gnomefreak> thats what i got
<gnomefreak> but searching for it gives nothing
<asac> br0ken
<gnomefreak> see my comments in #LP for exact wording
 * gnomefreak was really hoping to get it registered tonight
<gnomefreak> so i can file bug and start work tonight tomorrow morning
<gnomefreak> i think they all quit work already
<asac> unlikely .. there should  be someone in US
<gnomefreak> being most are around the world there should be no non work hours as pretty much all timezones are acounted for :)
<gnomefreak> its after 4pm here not sure what time quiting time is
<gnomefreak> asac: project's is disabled
<asac> huh? reason?
<asac> who stated that?
<gnomefreak> no reason kiko is registering it for me i think
<gnomefreak> kiko did
<asac> oh
<asac> interesting
<asac> appears to be official then
<gnomefreak> your in there take a peek we wont hurt you :)
<asac> i am in? interesting too ;)
<gnomefreak> im having m-e-t own it
<Leftmost> Hmm. Maybe I shouldn't try this particular one. Looking at the source, it looks like the Provides bit is done in a version-agnostic fashion. Without special-casing, it'll screw things up for non-1.4 releases.
<asac> Leftmost: ?
<asac> sorry ... don't get what you mean. (haven't looked at none 1.4 install files)
<Leftmost> asac, looking at j2re.sh and j2sdk.sh in java-package's lib/ directory, they both have something like Provides: ... j2re${j2se_release}
<Leftmost> It doesn't pay attention to version so without checking against $j2se_release and doing some special-casing, it doesn't look like a terribly easy task to prevent java-package from providing j2re1.4.
<asac> Leftmost: thats ok. i don't think that you need to modify that ... or what do you see?
<asac> thats ok == j2re.sh + j2sdk.sh
<Leftmost> asac, it seems like the problem I'm having is related to make-jpkg telling 1.4.2 releases to provide j2re1.4, which then causes apt to treat everything as broken.
<asac> what is your exact problem again?
<gnomefreak> i think i should push first or add auto sync first
<asac> i thought the issue is that xulrunner-1.9 doesn't detect the plugin
<gnomefreak> https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImports
<asac> Leftmost: whatelse is broken?
<asac> gnomefreak: add auto sync
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> wait till the initial sync is done (might be a day)
<asac> then package from there
<asac> or create branches for release revisions
<Leftmost> No, I don't need a browser plugin. I do, however, need to have the Sun 1.4 release installed for work purposes. Having both the latest xulrunner-1.9 and j2re1.4 installed (the latter provided by the package built by java-package) causes apt to claim the index is broken and provide me a nice broken icon in my notification area.
<gnomefreak> asac: https://edge.launchpad.net/firegpg/trunk
<asac> hmm
<asac> ah.
<asac> Leftmost: now we are getting somewhere ;)
<asac> sorry for being so dense
<Leftmost> No worries. Sorry if I didn't clearly communicate my problem.
<asac> yeah ... well we are in mozilla context here, so i probably didn't want to see what you really wanted :)
<asac> anyway ... you have to rename the package then, yes.
<asac> we cannot drop the conflicts in xulrunner because the other j2re1.4 package was broken
<asac> so lib/j2re.sh was probably the right place
<asac> Leftmost: how about defining j2se_release as 1.4sun ?
<asac> 1.4bin
<[reed]> mozilla bug 418016 is getting backed out, asac and fta
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 418016 in jemalloc "Ts jumped ~1% when enabling jemalloc on Linux (qm-mini-ubuntu01, qm-mini-ubuntu02, qm-mini-ubuntu05)" [Minor,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=418016
<gnomefreak> im gonna make m-e-d team security contact as well
<[reed]> you all can go back to using your compile option that you had to use :)
<[reed]> s/had to use/were using/
<asac> thats a good thing ... now jemalloc just has to go completely and we are fine :-P
<Leftmost> That could work. Is there somewhere I should ask about that? It'd be nice to see this fixed for others who are doing something similar (I've seen a few others).
<asac> [reed]: glandium has a patch that links jemalloc into main binaries. if he hasn't submitted that maybe poke him to do that
<[reed]> can you poke him? I don't have any IRC contact with him
<asac> [reed]: is that wanted?
<asac> i mean that approach. or are you happy as its now?
<[reed]> [03:27:11PM] <stuart> we should require the linux vendors link their firefox-bin to jemalloc
<asac> Leftmost: if you prepare a fix, i can sponsor it
<[reed]> so, yes :)
<asac> why does he say "linux vendors"?
<[reed]> why? I dunno... he means ubuntu, debian, etc.
<[reed]> redhat, etc.
<[reed]> talk to him!
<[reed]> #developers
<[reed]> moznet
<Leftmost> asac, I'll see what I can come up with. Thanks for your help.
<gnomefreak> bug filed :)
<asac> [reed]: ok i asked him to submit
<asac> (through mail)
<fta> asac, do you know what's going on with archive.u.com ?
<asac> fta: not really
<asac> feels a bit like overload ;)
<fta> oh, you don't have internal tickets
<asac> but i have not lurked any information
<asac> well, i didn't really investigate
<fta> it's worse than the day hardy was released
<asac> yeah ... maybe there is hardware failure involved
<gnomefreak> fta: the devs were talking about it this morning
<asac> or server was upgraded and has now tuning issues
<gnomefreak> archive admins/devs
<fta> gnomefreak, and ?
<gnomefreak> fta: they jsut stated that it was slow if they talked more i wasnt here to see it
<fta> ok
<gnomefreak> comment == letting you know they knew about i
<gnomefreak> it
<cwong1> asac: quick question, in java script is there an easy way to get a trace of who the caller of a function?
<asac> yes
<asac> but i have to remember ;)
<cwong1> asac: I tracked down the urlbar problem to addProgressListener in tabbrowser.xml.  It only call once with midbrowser build but in Firefox build, its gets call twice.
<JanC> did something change in the xulrunner updates I got today that can make firefox segfault on 64-bit?  (I already removed flash & libflashsupport and some extensions)
<cwong1> asac: and in the second call to addProgressListener, it called the enterTabbedMode and urlbar update will happen.
<asac> cwong1: Components.stack
<asac> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Components.stack
<asac> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Components_object#_stack
<asac> http://www.mozilla.org/scriptable/javascript-stack-dumper.html
<cwong1> asac: ok will give that a try.  If I can figure it why the second addProgressListener not getting call, I should be able to fix the urlbar issue.  One thing though, if I force the enterTabbedMode to be call, it seems to work fine. But I don't think that is the right fix.
<asac> cwong1: do you know what progress listener is registering the second time?
<asac> or is that what you want to figure?
<cwong1> I want to figure it out what progress listener is registering the second time.
<cwong1> asac: my guess is there is a progress listener is missing from the midbrowser build.
<cwong1> asac: btw, if you have the time to take a quick look at this, I would appreciate it.  :)
<fta> hm, i switched mirrors, it's still the same. looks like it's a dns issue. once the resolution is done, it's fast
<fta> could be that the DNS server is broken or under a dDoS of some kind
<asac> fta: de.archive. is fast
<fta> indeed
<fta> so it's not dns
<asac> cwong1: where did i say is the location update pushed to the widget?
<cwong1> asac: onLocationChange in tabbrowser.xml
<asac> ok so that is called properly, right?
<asac> cwong1: ?
<asac> its just that one progress listener is missing there
<cwong1> asac: the onLocationChange in tabbrowser.xml will only gets call if the enterTabbedMode has been called
<cwong1> and yes only one progress listerner is missing
<asac> sorry i think we mix things up here
<asac> onLocationChange is only called when it works, right?
<asac> thats what you say above
<cwong1> yes if the one in tabbrowser.xml is called, things work
<cwong1> asac: Looks like it has to do with the reporter.  The second call to addProgressListener is from reporterOverlay.js
<cwong1> asac: do we do anything different with reporter between midbrowser and firefox builds?
<asac> cwong1: setStripVisibilityTo is that called?
<asac> i wonder if that throws an exception
<asac> do we have menu_closeWindow and menu_close ?
<cwong1> no
<asac> sure?
<cwong1> and I am not sure if setStripVisibiityTo is getting call
<cwong1> yes
<asac> cwong1: if we dont have those menu entries, then the first call to addProgresListener will throw an exception
<asac> look at addProgressListener method in tabbrowser.xml
<cwong1> ok
<asac> that would call setStripVisibiityTo on first call
<asac> that throws an exception and so everything can go wrong
<asac> for instance setStripVisibiityTo calls enterTabbedMode too
<cwong1> ok I will debug further
<asac> but it might also be something after that call in the addProgressListener implementation that we are missing
<asac> so fixing that exception would be required i guess
<cwong1> ok
<asac> cwong1: add those menu items as hidden to test?
<gnomefreak> asac: what is the platform team?
<asac> gnomefreak: platform team has multiple meanings it guess. one is the distro-sub-team that cares for the base software that powers all ubuntu's :)
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> we also have a desktop team which is focussed mostly on desktop experience
<asac> and a qa team ;)
<asac> and dont forget the kernel team ;)
<gnomefreak> there are a crap load of teams but never heard of platform one before
<gnomefreak> sorry we are hainv a censorship talk because of the shit tha happened at meeting
<gnomefreak> i didnt get any updates today at all only libxfont1 is trying to upgrade
<fta> just got a few
<gnomefreak> fta: did you fix cvs for repos or just for you?
<gnomefreak> someone noticed that cvs update dont work
<fta> just for me, ppa are not open for intrepid and i'm not allowed to upload in main/universe so i'm stuck
<gnomefreak> asac can upload to main
<fta> and it's a workaround, not a fix
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> asac: are you gonna fix blam at all or should i look into it for personal use?
<asac> gnomefreak: is blam broken?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> since when?
<gnomefreak> the bottom pane if you dont have a topic the bottom pane is see through
<gnomefreak> i noticed it the other day
<asac> ah ok
<gnomefreak> like where the tbird homepage is that pane is see through showing desktop while not being on a topic
<gnomefreak> maybe add the blam homepage or something like that is what i was thinking
<asac> does upstream have a bugtracker
<asac> imo we should try to forward such thins upstream to not suck up our scarce resources :)
<asac> some upstreams are really responsive ... so its at least worth a try
<gnomefreak> asac: i will look. are we adding that to repos or is it staying in PPA?
<asac> he? blam? isnt that in the archive?
<gnomefreak> yes i just noticed
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> in hardy it was your PPA i think that had the issue
<gnomefreak> yep its broke in archives
<gnomefreak> son of a bitch
<gnomefreak> it just left
<gnomefreak> i think xulrunner
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> ill file local bug on this with stacktrace that it gives me from term.
<asac> ok off for today
<asac> cu tomorrow
<gnomefreak> there is no project for blam
<JanC> if you mean blam in ubuntu, then project = ubuntu
<gnomefreak> trying it
<JanC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blam
<gnomefreak> i found it thanks JanC
<gnomefreak> it looks like xulrunner and other people say same thing from what i can tell
<gnomefreak> bug 94493
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 94493 in blam "[apport] blam.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/94493
<gnomefreak> blam.exe?
<JanC> it's Mono code  ;)
<JanC> but I wish I found the reason why firefox crashes since the xulrunner upgrade today
<gnomefreak> JanC: it does?
<gnomefreak> i havent seen a ff crash im not in hardy atm either
<JanC> at least on my system (which is 64-bits) -- seems like installing _any_ extension triggers this  :-(
<gnomefreak> JanC: try with a new profile
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-05-08
<JanC> yeah, I was planning to do that for debugging, but I don't really want to lose my profile, so I want to find a different solution too
<gnomefreak> JanC: you dont have to lose it just mv it and after you test mv it back
<gnomefreak> or use -P i think will let you start with new profile
<JanC> I know, I already have another profile  ;)
<JanC> but it's clean, so I will have to try installing extensions in it
<gnomefreak> !info blam hardy
<ubottu> blam (source: blam): an RSS aggregator for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.4-3ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 248 kB, installed size 1404 kB
<gnomefreak> ok thats filed let me try on Hardy brb
<gnomefreak> i think it is xulrunner but i will tell you as soon as i get the right version :)
<gnomefreak> seems fta's version fixes crash :)
<fta> i'm nearly done with songbird.. at least for a v0.01. just need a desktop file and an icon
<fta> of course, i haven't addressed the license issue at all
<gnomefreak> if it crashes its xul
<gnomefreak> asac: fta the seee through pane is caused by xulrunner in repos
<gnomefreak> fta's fixes that as well
<fta> so it must be upstream fix ;)
<gnomefreak> yep it crashed with repos xul
<gnomefreak> and the see through is xul :) filing both bugs blam changing to xulrunner
<gnomefreak> bug 227993
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227993 in blam "blam version 1.8.4-3ubuntu2 crashes on Intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227993
<gnomefreak> how do i mark a bug for hardy and intrepid?
<fta> nominate ?
<gnomefreak> fta: want it marked as confirmed?
<fta> i'm not using blam
<gnomefreak> ok both bugs are up and the visual problems have screenshots with policy xulrunner-1.9 next to them to show what one has issues and what one fixes issue :)
<gnomefreak> im going to bed this fucking bickering and crap is really really pissing me off
<asac> armin76: where do you gentoo guys have your patches
<asac> do you have all your sources in cvs or something?
<asac> found
<armin76> yeah, going to stole them? :P
<asac> thats the idae
<asac> jimmy_: how is the xdg patch going?
<fta> hi
<asac> hello
<fta> asac, i've having chrome registration issues with songbird when it is installed globally (obviously, no problem from dist/bin)
<fta> 'im
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/sb-chrome.png
<fta> and a whole bunch of Failed to load XPCOM component: /usr/lib/songbird/components/sbProperties.jsm
<asac> yeah ... thats what you usually get when there is a chrome.manfest missing iirc
<fta> touch /usr/lib/songbird/.autoreg doesn't help
<asac> fta: run one time from dist/bin
<asac> then compare what file it created in chrome/
<asac> sometimes its an empty .manifest that is just missing
<asac> hmm XPCOM components sounds more scary
<asac> fta: do they have the nsExtensionManager.js in componnets/ ?
<fta> not in sb but in xul: /usr/lib/songbird/xulrunner/components/nsExtensionManager.js
<asac> do they use application.ini + xulrunner-stub?
<fta> yes
<asac> any info available which components fail?
<asac> where can i get sunbird sources?
<asac> do you have them in ppa?
<asac> fta: are you sure its using the embedded xulrunner during runtime?
<asac> maybe it finds the matching gre.d config and uses our system thing
<fta> i will push it soon
<fta> yes, it's using the embedded xul
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tarballs/songbird_0.6~svn20080503r9149.orig.tar.gz
<fta> clean-up my branch...
<asac> getting it
<fta> well, i'm not even sure it will build on amd64, let me try 1st
<asac> i am on x86 here
<asac> but i want to look at source only anyway
<asac> for now
<fta> ok, no more popups, just by touching dist/extensions/*/chrome.manifest
<fta> yes, the Failed to load XPCOM component errors are still there
<fta> yet
<asac> yeah right
<asac> extensions withou tempty chrome.manifest in global location
<fta> hm, there's no project on lp, not sure i could create it with the license issue unsorted out
<asac> fta: the .jsm file is shipped in components?
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7791 2008-05-08 02:25 /usr/lib/songbird/components/sbProperties.jsm
<asac> currently creating projects is disabled in launchpad (at least it was yesterday)
<asac> fta: yeah ... thats not a component ... in xul we ship those in modules/
<fta> it's a vanilla copy of dist
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10909/
<asac> i think there is the bug
<asac> it shouldn't be in COMPONENTS at all
<asac> just JSMODULES
<asac> and then we have to figure if they load it with wrong path somewhere
<asac> ./app/content/scripts/device/deviceProgress.js:Cu.import("resource://app/components/sbProperties.jsm");
<asac> ./app/content/scripts/trackEditor.js:Components.utils.import("resource://app/components/sbProperties.jsm");
<asac> ./app/content/xul/device/deviceErrorDialog.xul:    Cu.import("resource://app/components/sbProperties.jsm");
<asac> those should be fixed as well then i guess
<asac> like ./app/content/bindings/playlistMenuItems.xml:            Components.utils.import("resource://app/jsmodules/sbProperties.jsm");
<asac> ./app/content/bindings/playlist.xml:    Components.utils.import("resource://app/jsmodules/sbProperties.jsm");
<fta> build-tree/songbird/compiled/dist/components/sbProperties.jsm
<fta> build-tree/songbird/compiled/dist/jsmodules/sbProperties.jsm
<asac> yeah ... it shouldn't be in components
<asac> apparently there was confusion among upstream devs ;) or some refactoring missed some cases
<asac> i guess it was done wrong at some points (e.g. in components) and refactoring missed those three cases as there are lots of right references in the tree
<fta> but why does it fail then ? the jsm files are in both locations, it shouldn't hurt
<asac> fta: it doesn't fail ... it fails to load that file as a component
<fta> oh, i see :)
<asac> the Components.util.import most likely succeeds
<asac> so its just clutter on the console
<asac> but not nice anyway ;)
<asac> submitting a patch woudl demonstrate good faith ;)
<fta> let's see if i can fix that quickly
<asac> just patching those three references and the Makefile.in should be enough afaicgt
<fta> damn quilt
<fta> upstream ship a patches directory
<asac> actually they say in the comment that they want to remove it post 0.5
<fta> so if i'm in the songbird tree, my toplevel patches are hidden
<asac> so they certainly want this fixed
<asac> fta: even if you use QUILT_PATCHES env?
<fta> well, i had that at the beginning but it's painful to use, i always forget to set the variable
<fta> and if i set it, it breaks other branches
<asac> yeah i agree
<asac> convince upstream to add a quilt series to their dir
<asac> not sure if thats better though
<fta> it will do no good
<asac> well, we could stop using a patchsystem in debian/ then
<asac> would require full source bzr though
<asac> e.g. only patches in diff.gz ... but outside debian/
<fta> it's damn too big
<asac> yeah ... or create patches/ dir in the bzr branch top level
<asac> bzr --merge should do the right thing i hope
<fta> that's what i've done, but if there's a patches dir deeper into the tree, that part of the tree will see that instead of the toplevel one
<asac> i think top priority would be to make it work with our system xul :)
<asac> even if that means some regressions
<asac> that would put some pressure on them to ge tthe patches in a form that is suitable for us/upstream
<fta> yep, i just wanted a working base
<asac> e.g. if our songbird package has some regressions
<asac> like what we do for midbrowser
<asac> some features that require xul hackery are not there in the official archive and we ship a patched xulrunner in ppa
<asac> that would be an option for songbird imo ... only requirement is that it somewhat starts
<fta> http://upsilon.cc/~zack/stuff/vcs-usage/
<gnomefreak> asac: our system xulrunner needs to be fided ;)
<gnomefreak> fixed
<gnomefreak> fta: ppa ubuntu4~mt1 is just a ubuntu change to what we had in repos for hardy?
<fta> mt1 is not mine
<fta> read the changelog :)
<gnomefreak> ok i got the license from mozilla now
<fta> asac, now, this fails:
<fta>     var manager = Cc["@songbirdnest.com/Songbird/library/Manager;1"].
<fta>                   getService(Ci.sbILibraryManager);
<gnomefreak> asac: any reason we didnt keep the normal name for hardy xulrunner? maybe because of -updates?
<fta> eh?
<gnomefreak> fta: i remember half way through why he named it that way
 * gnomefreak thinks we should have waitng to apply the disk IO until we push new upstream to hardy
<asac> gnomefreak: because we still have xulrunner 1.8
<fta> what name are you talking about ?
<asac> iiuc its xulrunner-1.9 he talks about
<gnomefreak> 1.8 shouldnt affect the naming and with ubuntu4~804.0mt really isnt needed
<asac> gnomefreak: then i don't know what you are referring to
<asac> maybe start over ;)
<gnomefreak> yes only fix that was pushed was excessive disk IO. since that patch is in upstream why didnt we just spin new upstream?
<gnomefreak> in 1.9
<asac> gnomefreak: because upstream hasn't released it
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> we had to backport and apply to last available release
<asac> which happens to be 1.9 b5
<gnomefreak> thought they did when it closed the bug
<asac> no
<asac> they committed to cvs
<armin76> bumb!
<gnomefreak> ok so we wait for them to push new release than we can add it to hardy?
<asac> fta: how does it fail? is the component not registered or is the interface missing?
<asac> gnomefreak: its in hardy -updates
<fta> Error: Cc['@songbirdnest.com/Songbird/library/Manager;1'] is undefined
<fta> Source File: file:///usr/lib/songbird/jsmodules/sbLibraryUtils.jsm
<fta> Line: 41
<gnomefreak> asac: we need new upstream release in hardy-updates along with intrepid
<fta> and
<fta> Error: Cc['@songbirdnest.com/Songbird/library/Manager;1'] is undefined
<fta> Source File: file:///usr/lib/songbird/components/sbLibraryServicePaneService.js
<fta> Line: 1620
<asac> that means that either Cc is not defined or th ecomponent not registered
<asac> the latter you can check in compreg.dat
<asac> the former should be some import of another .jsm file
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. but not before they release ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: we have the backport in hardy for now ... same for intrepid
<gnomefreak> right
<gnomefreak> new upstream fixes some crahses atleast
<gnomefreak> i cant say all because the -dbgsym are not up to date with our packages
<fta> ppa doesn't do -dbgsym
<gnomefreak> fta: the ones in updates dont have right version either
<gnomefreak> oh its fixed
<gnomefreak> 1.9~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 version wouldnt install yesterday on base hardy or base intrepid
<fta> -updates has -dbgsym, not -proposed
<fta> http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/dists/
<gnomefreak> fta: i know what repos have it but they were not up to date last night see bug 227998
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227998 in xulrunner-1.9 "Xulrunner-1.9 in Hardy and Intrepid cause Blam to have see through bottom panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227998
<gnomefreak> i give output when tryingt o install them
<gnomefreak> brb need to be on intrepid for this extension
<gnomefreak> sorry wrong bug i gave you its but 227993
<fta> http://oduinn.com/2008/05/07/we-have-how-many-machines/
<gnomefreak> bug 227993 is the bug with the packages
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227993 in xulrunner-1.9 "blam version 1.8.4-3ubuntu2 crashes on Intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227993
<gnomefreak> i just did updates and firefox nor xulrunner were in them why is firefox-3.0 asking for a restart?
<asac> gnomefreak: thats good :)
<asac> didn't know it worked. if its not intentional then its good luck ;)
<asac> ah ... you said none was updated ... not sure then. maybe the restart notification daemon has a bug
<gnomefreak> not sure ill get you what was updated
<gnomefreak> The following packages will be upgraded: bash findutils fuse-utils gnustep-back-common gnustep-back0.12 gnustep-back0.12-art gnustep-gpbs libaudclient1 libfuse2 libio-compress-base-perl libsane libsvga1 libusb-0.1-4 libxfont1 man-db mawk popularity-contest python-debian rhinote xdg-utils zlib1g zlib1g-dev
<gnomefreak> i dont see naything ff related
<gnomefreak> downgrading libxfont1 again :(
<fta> lock it
<gnomefreak> fta: i havent had a chance yet
<gnomefreak> its seems ysnaptic's lock doewnt work for terminal
<gnomefreak> how do i lock it from terminal?
<Wulfie> hey folks - I am trying to use the lightning extension in Thunderbird (hardy heron) I have it installed but when i right click to add a new calendar the option is greyed out.  Any ideas?
<gnomefreak> Wulfie: what version?
<Wulfie> lightning 0.8
<gnomefreak> Wulfie: fro upstream?
<gnomefreak> from*
<Wulfie> the one from the mozilla site
<asac> Wulfie: use our packages
<Wulfie> ah
<asac> not from mozilla site
<Wulfie> where can I find that?
<gnomefreak> move your profile and start a new one
<asac> we have 0.7 in hardy ... or 0.8 in mozillateam ppa
<gnomefreak> oh mozxilla site
<asac> sudo apt-get install lightning-extension
<gnomefreak> i thought he menat mozilla ppa
<Wulfie> I didn't know you could apt-get install extensions
<asac> you can ;)
<gnomefreak> Wulfie: why not?
<asac> try the command above
<asac> and remove the other in tools -> addons first
<gnomefreak> you can apt-get anything we make
<gnomefreak> he needs to repos first
<Wulfie> just seems like you would install it through the application rather than through pacakge management
<gnomefreak> and remove the profile
<asac> Wulfie: yes, in firefox we have a link in app that reads "install ubuntu extensions"
<asac> we are doing something similar in intrepid for tbird most likely
<Wulfie> whats the apt-repo for mozillateam
<asac> Wulfie: look https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive
<asac> there are the apt lines
<asac> but i think you could be quite happy with 0.7 too.
<asac> 0.8 will reach -backports at some point i guess
<asac> we just need to bug jdong about it ;)
<fta> i've pushed songbird to my ppa, hoping i got the builddeps right at the 1st try ;)
<Wulfie> thanks
<asac> fta: does songbird have their own translations?
<fta> yes
<asac> how many languages?
<fta> a lot
<fta> hundreds ?
<asac> i doubt it
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/sb-lang.png
<asac> those really translations? not preferred display language?
<asac> are the LANGCODE.jar files for each of them?
<fta> it's downloaded at runtime when you select a lang
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/sb-lang2.png
<asac> oh cool
<fta> gnomefreak, here is a deb for intrepid (as the ppa will only do hardy) http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/songbird_0.6~svn20080503r9149-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<gnomefreak> fta: thanks
<fta> please let me know what's wrong with those
 * fta leaving for 1h or 2
<gnomefreak> will do
<asac> ok in leaving mode too now
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/sb-lang3.png
 * fta gone
<Jazzva> Good thing that linux is not malware target: http://www.linuxworld.com/news/2008/050708-mozilla-firefox-plugin-shipped-with.html
<Jazzva> though, it may be possible to affect us too :/...
<Jazzva> asac, you assigned me to bug 226195. Should I prepare the upgrade to the new upstream version?  (since you mentioned that you're reassigning it to me for now)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226195 in gnome-mplayer "Please update gnome-mplayer/gecko-mediaplayer" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226195
<jimmy_> asac: u got my email on the XDG patch?
<gnomefreak> guys last i heard he left for a while
<gnomefreak> fta: if you are back from break let me know theres something i need to ask you about songbird
<fta> back
<fta> gnomefreak, back
<gnomefreak> fta: songbird doesnt do mp3?
<gnomefreak> fta: is there a --enable-mp3 build option?
<fta> it should. it's build to system gstreamer
<fta> tu use
<fta> to use
<fta> i'm tired :P
<fta> too much sport
<fta> for some reason, ppa build failed. i'll investigate a bit later
<gnomefreak> it wont import them nor play them but totem does
<fta> even online ?
<gnomefreak> what dop you mean online?
<fta> oh, it's a regression since i've patched the jsm stuff earlier today
<fta> onLoad TypeError: Components.classes['@songbirdnest.com/Songbird/library/Manager;1'] is undefined
<fta> damn
<gnomefreak> fta: fail to build problem or mp3 issue?
<gnomefreak> fta: as soon as im done with this wiki i will play with songbird+mp3s some more
<gnomefreak> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto?action=show now ther eis a working wiki for pinning i redid it in full
<gnomefreak> fta: i see it was searching that you meant by TypeError: Components.classes['@songbirdnest.com/Songbird/library/Manager;1'] is undefined
 * gnomefreak wonders how it is with ipods
<gnomefreak> aI hate people. be back in a few
<gnomefreak> ok done with bugs for now maybe some wiki work in a bit
<Gorzak> hi
<Gorzak> how to use java on firefox 3 beta 5 ?
<Gorzak> it's not active for me, it's bugging
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: 386, 64bit or ppc
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: what package did you install and from where?
<Gorzak> 386
<Gorzak> i had upgrade ubuntu festy to hardy, so i upgrade automatically firefox to 3 beta 5
<gnomefreak> asac: im touching up some of the wikis to include newer things or rephase i dont have a bunch of time tonght :)
<Gorzak> and i lost the java plugin
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: fiesty > Hardy is not supported as it causing major issues
<gnomefreak> please remove it using synaptic using complete removal (the java package you isntalled than close synaptic and caall for me again
<Gorzak> gutsy to hardy sorry
<Gorzak> i don't remember the abc ^^
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: apt-cache policy sun-java6-plugin  let me know the output next to INstalled
<Gorzak> sun-java6-plugin:
<Gorzak>   Installé : 6-06-0ubuntu1
<Gorzak>   Candidat : 6-06-0ubuntu1
<Gorzak>  Table de version :
<Gorzak>  *** 6-06-0ubuntu1 0
<Gorzak>         500 http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Packages
<Gorzak>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: good
<gnomefreak> ok lets try easy way
<gnomefreak> run locate libflashplugin.so let me know what dir it is in
<Gorzak> i follow you
<gnomefreak> shit thats not right
<Gorzak> it' searching
<gnomefreak> give me a minnute
<Gorzak> ok
<gnomefreak> ok can you open synaptic and completely remove sun-java6-plugin
<gnomefreak> if you click on the square you will see completely remove choose that one
<Gorzak> i'ts loading
<gnomefreak> thats not right :( it says we have 330ish bugs open on ff
<gnomefreak> maybe new
<Gorzak> it will be fixed to the V.3 fix
<Gorzak> it's done
<Gorzak> remove the sun-java6-plugin completely
<gnomefreak> asac: do you know if kaunchpad.py works for mozilla? i would like to get an accurate number of bugs for ff ff3 xul... tb and so on
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: ok close synaptic
<gnomefreak> now run sudo apt-get autoclean
<gnomefreak> you will see alot of stuff its normal
<Gorzak> done
<gnomefreak> good
<gnomefreak> now sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Gorzak> done
<gnomefreak> restart firefox and let me know if java is still failing than we have to figure out why
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: i will be right back
<gnomefreak> ok back
<Gorzak> ok
<gnomefreak> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Gorzak> gnomefreak> tell me when you are back
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: after restarting ff does it work?
<Gorzak> no
<gnomefreak> ok give me a minute im testing this before giving it to you. please go to java.com and you will see test your java or something like that
<Gorzak> the jave site say it's good, i get the good java version
<gnomefreak> oh hsit
<gnomefreak> what site are you having issues with
<Gorzak> but on the website where i want use java, it's wrong
<Gorzak> that's good : http://www.java.com/fr/download/installed.jsp?jre_version=1.6.0_06&vendor=Sun+Microsystems+Inc.&os=Linux&os_version=2.6.24-17-386
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: it may be site having issues
<Gorzak> that's wrong : http://games.asobrain.com/
<Gorzak> on my other computer it's good
<Gorzak> ubuntu too hardy too
<gnomefreak> that page you just cant view the applets?
<Gorzak> isn't the website i think
<gnomefreak> your on Hardy right?
<Gorzak> gnomefreak> no, it's a popup running by a page from this site
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: try running i dont see a pop up
<gnomefreak> at all
<Gorzak> gnomefreak> you need be login
<gnomefreak> i see little faces jumping
<gnomefreak> is ther ea trial account or a visters account
<Gorzak> gnomefreak> it is possible than java running on spécific websites ?
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: i think its not set in update-alternatives but im trying this first so i know
<Gorzak> i try again
<Gorzak> the page is loading, but not completely, and the system manager show me than nothing is running on the process
<gnomefreak> asac: im setting up accounts on the sites that we need to test on and im using mozilla-team and a password for us to test i will talk about it when i see you
<Gorzak> ok
<gnomefreak> if nautlis opens that is
<Gorzak> when i force to quit the window, the process show me a big activity by java
<gnomefreak> that sounds normal
<Gorzak> what about the sound ?
<fta> gnomefreak, re-dl the songbird deb from my site, it works for me. i've reverted my last patch. it's not perfect (as it shows some errors) but i'm on it
<Gorzak> the page running correctly gnomefreak ?
<gnomefreak> fta: ok same link?
<fta> yes
<gnomefreak> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> fta: wanna test java?
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: ok where from home page
<Gorzak> gnomefreak> play
<gnomefreak> click on use pop ups?
<Gorzak> if you want, it's doesn't matter
<Gorzak> and click on a link
<gnomefreak> what should i be seeing or not seeing?
<Gorzak> ranking basic for exemple
<Gorzak> and normally, a page charged, with a part for chat, a part of users list
<Gorzak> etc
<gnomefreak> i have th java applet loading
<Gorzak> it's a page for choose a game and gamers
<gnomefreak> its light blue looks like im in a game tavle
<Gorzak> yes
<gnomefreak> your not getting that?
<gnomefreak> fta: where does java hang out for ff3?
<Gorzak> i get that, but not more than a blue window
<gnomefreak> its not in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<gnomefreak> does it ever say wont load or cant load?
<Gorzak> say nothing
<gnomefreak> im wondering if java is running but you are lagging due to javascript
 * gnomefreak saw a few bugs on that in email today
<Gorzak> he charge a little, i see on process, then stop, and it's all,
<Gorzak> it stop on the blue windows, without list of user etc
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: do you have account at anyother java game sites like yahoo or pogo?
<Gorzak> no, you know other website with java ?
<gnomefreak> your java is installed and working
<gnomefreak> yes pogo is most popular
<gnomefreak> my g/f swears by it
<gnomefreak> ill brb phone
<gnomefreak> fta: same version number?
<Gorzak> gnomefreak> i have test this page : http://fr1.seafight.bigpoint.com/?aid=367&aip=25421
<Gorzak> and i don't see all the elements
<gnomefreak> im freezing up give me a minute
<gnomefreak> hmmmm it is the same version
<gnomefreak> ok you dont see what on that site?
<gnomefreak> do you see the little movie screen?
<[reed]> asac: ping
<Gorzak> gnomefreak> pogo run correctly
<gnomefreak> [reed]: good luck
<Lucas_Smithen> hey - I am using the lightning plug-in for thunderbird on heron (version 0.8 of lightning) is there a way to set it so when I scroll the mouse it doesn't flip through months/days?
<[reed]> lol
<Gorzak> i had play on pogo it's good
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: if pogo works java works
<gnomefreak> Lucas_Smithen: from mozilla site?
<Lucas_Smithen> yours
<Gorzak> gnomefreak> but not ont all websites
<gnomefreak> oh thanks but its not mine right now :)
<Lucas_Smithen> http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/ubuntu
<Lucas_Smithen> lol
<gnomefreak> i did the locales
<Lucas_Smithen> well from mozillateam ppa
<gnomefreak> Lucas_Smithen: no not that i know of other than not hovering or clicking on the table
<gnomefreak> i use sunbird as my tbird is temermental
<gnomefreak> [reed]: wtf is java :(
<[reed]> ??
<Gorzak> gnomefreak> what i can do ?
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: from what i can tell this may be a xulrunner problem
<gnomefreak> im missing some things when i use the versin of xul in repos so i use fta's maintained version
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: please file a bug with screen shots of what you see on the first site you gave me and the other site you gave me and i will look into tonight or tomorrow morning but i doubt its java
<gnomefreak> fta: will your xulrunner work with Hardy stock firefo 3
 * gnomefreak wonders if we dont try this anyway
<fta_> yes, except lang packs
<gnomefreak> Lucas_Smithen: [reed] wopuld know better but i think hes off for day
<gnomefreak> fta: thanks ill have him test it
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: we are gonna try something ok?
<Lucas_Smithen> gnomefreak: thanks
<Lucas_Smithen> I'll just stick around
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: are you ok with that? ive been running it because it fixes alot of other issues
<gnomefreak> Lucas_Smithen: thats fine
<Gorzak> gnomefreak> am here
<Gorzak> i put screenshoot
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: ok will you test xulrunner for me simple install it restart firefox and test those sites again
<gnomefreak> its the next upstream release that has this fix in it and fta packaged it
 * gnomefreak will be testing songbird while i wait :)
<Gorzak> how test xulrunner ?
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: just install it restart ff and go to sites
<gnomefreak> fta_: chrome reg. failure
<gnomefreak> may7be new profile
<Jazzva> fta_: Have you had chance to play with firefox lang packs maybe?
<gnomefreak> Songbird could not install this item because of a failure in Chrome Registration. Please contact the author about this problem.  fta_
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: ^
<gnomefreak> and it poped up like 6 times
<fta_> gnomefreak, i know, continue, it will work
<Jazzva> During the packaging and stuff...
<Gorzak> gnomefreak> fr.archive.ubuntu.com is very longer, it maybe put long time
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: the lang pack?ok cool
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: just use the wget command it shouldnt take long
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: the command to run is   wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/14322573/xulrunner-1.9_1.9%7Ecvs20080506t1349%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1%7Efta1%7Ehardy_i386.deb
<Jazzva> Just read that Vietnamese lang pack had some malware since february... so I'm wondered if we're affected.
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: it will download than let me know when your ready
<fta_> Jazzva, iirc, our lang packs come from upstream
<Jazzva> I posted a link few hours ago... nobody commented and I think it might be a problem for us too... Here's the link again http://www.linuxworld.com/news/2008/050708-mozilla-firefox-plugin-shipped-with.html
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: yeah i saw that
<fta_> Jazzva, dl it and see by yourself (i said dl, not install ;))
<gnomefreak> i never read it because i was really really busy
<Jazzva> fta_: Heh :)
<gnomefreak> this thing is gonna choke
<Gorzak> gnomefreak> done
<Gorzak> how i install ?
<Jazzva> firefox2 langpacks are  still separated?
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: sudo dpkg -i xul and hit tab button to finish the package name
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: yes
<Gorzak> (sorry if i am very directly in ma language, i am french, and my english isn't very good)
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: ok ill give you full command
<Gorzak> no it's good
<Gorzak> it's loading
<Gorzak> it's done so
<gnomefreak> ok cool restart ff and try those sites
<Gorzak> i test again
<gnomefreak> this adding tracks is gonna take forever
<Gorzak> it's longer the running of ff
<fta_> gnomefreak, xul alone is not enough, ff3 should match otherwise you're looking for troubles
<Gorzak> mattis@mattis-feisty:~$ firefox
<Gorzak> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9b5 and 1.9b5.
<fta_> here you are :)
<gnomefreak> thats right
<Jazzva> hmm, looks like we're not shipping vietnamese langpack :).
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: you need new ff3 also
<gnomefreak> let me get it
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/14333961/firefox-3.0_3.0%7Ecvs20080506t1400%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1%7Efta1%7Ehardy_i386.deb
<gnomefreak> and install it than restart ff and test
<gnomefreak> i did yesterday when testing my blam bug i should have rememberd
<gnomefreak> fta: songbird scans and imports faster than i would have thought
<gnomefreak> just wish it was automated and once i make a playlist it will be :)
<gnomefreak> as long as a playlist is text not really the mp3s themselves
<gnomefreak> 245 tracks added so far
<Gorzak> gnomefreak> i go sleep, see you tomorrow,the page is loading
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: ok good night
<fta> damn, songbird don't work on amd64
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11016/
<gnomefreak> is that build failure or running failure?
<fta> build
<gnomefreak> that cant be good (good thing i have 386) ;)
<gnomefreak> does it even build for 64bit from upstream. i mean do they have a 64 bit version?
<fta> yes
<gnomefreak> cant you build thier versioj with dh_build or using the moz file to build it (cant remember name of file)
<fta> eh?
<gnomefreak> mozilla shipa  file in thier source as i recall (cant rembmer name off hand but its like a mozilla make file
<fta> mozconfig
<gnomefreak> if you have 64 bit try and build it that way you know if its upstream or debian dir
<gnomefreak> thats it thanks
<fta> but here, it's a problem with a 3rd party dep, not with songbird itself
<gnomefreak> this is assuming you are running 64bit arch
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> i have music!!!!!!!!
<gnomefreak> damn its cchoppy
<fta> pulseaudio ?
<gnomefreak> songbird
<gnomefreak> but it stopped after first somg :(
<fta> bug 190754
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190754 in pulseaudio "Over-optimistic buffering in PulseAudio causes underruns (audible stuttering, pops)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190754
<gnomefreak> its either that or a load on PC when i was lowering ff3
<fta> for me, it plays fine, i've listen to it for a few hours yesterday
<gnomefreak> i need to figure out 1 why library turned upside down after playing first song 2 why it didnt play 2nd song 3 how to take all somgs aand create a playlist all at once
<fta> find . -type f -iname \*.mp3 -print > mageplaylist.m3u
<fta> mega
<gnomefreak> what does that do?
<gnomefreak> and where in songbird or in terminal
<fta> in a term, move to where all your mp3 are, then do that
<gnomefreak> and you mean megaplaylist
<fta> and load that m3u file in songbird
<gnomefreak> ok will try
<gnomefreak> i guess i should empty all the files first
 * asac landed 
<gnomefreak> like nickelback dir has all thier songs
<gnomefreak> welcome back asac :)
<fta> empty all the files ?
<gnomefreak> each band has its own files and each cd has its own files insid ethe band folder
<gnomefreak> s/files/folder
<gnomefreak> example :~/Music/music/metallica/kill ne all/song.mp3
<fta> and ?
<fta> it will work
<gnomefreak> that command has to be run where the mp3s are or anywher einside ~/Music/music
<gnomefreak> like run it where metallicas mp3s are than  change to ironmadien and run it there also
<fta> doesn't matter much, the content will be relative to the m3u location
<gnomefreak> ok trying to load it now to see what it has :)
<gnomefreak>  thanks
<gnomefreak> it worked great :)
<gnomefreak> does this mean i can remove all my mp3s and just keep playlist?
<fta> lol, no
<gnomefreak> oh
<fta> it's not magic
<gnomefreak> asac: i cleaned up the bugs wiki and got caught up with songbird
<gnomefreak> i have a few im reading to see what can be changed
<fta> asac, the jsm patch totally broke songbird, i've reverted it for now. http://pastebin.com/f7b856572
<fta> it was too simple
<fta> for sure, songbird handles japanese better than rhythmbox
<fta> but i don't like this dark look
<gnomefreak> its changable
<gnomefreak> im sure we can ship with any feather
<fta> i know, i've tried a few feathers but none integrates well with my desktop
<gnomefreak> ah im gonna trya  few as well
<gnomefreak> i have default background on this desktop :( but i have a ton of others i can try
<gnomefreak> this is taking a while brb while it loads
<fta> took 3 minutes to import my whole collection
 * asac reboots
<asac> fta: the idea was just to remove the .jsm files from COMPONENTS ... not DYNAMIC_LIB
<gnomefreak> fta: is it possible to use thier report a bug in Help for LP or should we add another one (assuming this is a go for intrepid
<asac> fta: and not the .js files
<fta> oops, did that in a hurry
<fta> damn me
<asac> just the .jsm files that are otherwise installed as JSMODULES
<asac> yep
<gnomefreak> cool a ubuntu feather :)
<gnomefreak> it matches my desktop since is default one
<gnomefreak> the default feather is called rubberducky
<fta> screenshot ?
<gnomefreak> of ubuntu one?
<fta> yes
<gnomefreak> ok give me a minure
<gnomefreak> minute
<fta> i've tried one, it was ugly (too many effects)
<gnomefreak> as soon as im done freeze
<Jazzva> asac, you assigned me to bug 226195. Should I prepare the upgrade to the new upstream version?  (since you mentioned that you're reassigning it to me for now)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226195 in gnome-mplayer "Please update gnome-mplayer/gecko-mediaplayer" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226195
<asac> Jazzva: i talked to norsetto about your MOTU thing. he mentioned a few names for which you could take over the merges (as they are inactive) and said that this might be interesting for you as well
<asac> Jazzva: if you don't want it just unassign it again i guess
<asac> maybe try to figure, why debian doesn't have this package or if they have, why they didn't update it
<Jazzva> asac: Ah, ok. Thanks for the help :). I'll work on it during weekend. Just to finish liferea and tracker merges :)
<asac> maybe its completely broken? or has licensing issues?
<asac> Jazzva: yeah. i told him that you are working on those too
<Jazzva> Thanks :)
<asac> Jazzva: the other names you could delibrarately work on are:
<asac> 13:20 < norsetto> asac: Marco Rodrigues, William Lima, Barry deFreese (he usually doesn't mind)
<Jazzva> asac: Ok, as soon as I finish current ones :). I also wanted to ask you, since I saw you were working on liferea, and pochu isn't around atm... We are building liferea against xulrunner, and not webkit, right?
<asac> but i think he thought that this mediaplayer would fit into mozillateam work you are already doing ;)
<asac> yes
<asac> Jazzva: but better ask pochu so he gets to know you ;)
<asac> this about getting a few more folks to know you so you can CC them ;)
<asac> Jazzva: and asking some questions in addition to the final patch review helps to get you know better ;)
<Jazzva> asac: I will bug him later/tomorrow :)... But I would also like to finish as much as I can now, so I can bug him only about the details.
<asac> Jazzva: but yes. xulrunner-1.9 for now
<asac> sure, not urgent
<asac> Jazzva: if debian provides both backends we might wnat to do the same
<Jazzva> asac: Just because I noticed some changes in webkit, which were imported by debian... I left debian changes, since we're not in the need of that .c file :).
<asac> Jazzva: the idea is to get liferea as close to debian as possible. .e.g. merging, then looking what ubuntu changes to keep
<Jazzva> asac: That's what I'm trying to do so far :)
<asac> good
<asac> Jazzva: are you using merge-o-matic?
<asac> e.g. the script?
<Jazzva> yep
<asac> fine ;)
<asac> i guess you are on right track then
<gnomefreak> fta: http://www.flickr.com/photos/26378196@N05/2477061830/
<Jazzva> :)
<gnomefreak> sorry i had to set up account and feed dog
<asac> http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2008/05/firefox-infects.html
<Jazzva> asac: We don't ship vietnamese, checked a while ago :)
<asac> sure?
<gnomefreak> i need an empty pad :(
<asac> lets hope its not in the ffox3 locales we ship
<Jazzva> Well, it's not in the archives... at least not under -vn code, and apt-cache search doesn't find anything when searching for vietnamese and firefox.
<asac> i think we ship one in language-pack-gnome-vi-base
<Jazzva> But this is FF2-related...
<fta> gnomefreak, that's the one i've tried. i don't like it, it's alien on a gnome desktop, despite the similar colors with the heron
<asac> yeah ... is hope enough?
<gnomefreak> asac: is there a chance of shipping them separate from g-l-p
<gnomefreak> fta: thats true i just installed a bunch of them though :)
<asac> yes, thats the idea. i will try to promote them for 8.04.1 ... just have to talk into the kde folks
<asac> and convince them that they want those too
<Jazzva> asac: http://www.linuxworld.com/news/2008/050708-mozilla-firefox-plugin-shipped-with.html It says it only affects FF2 langpack. And I don't think we have that one, if we're shipping langpacks separated from gnome-locale for FF2...
<gnomefreak> well if kde users are goinna use ff than it is only smart
<gnomefreak> we can name the package gnome-firefox-locales or something like that no?
<Jazzva> Checked, we don't have neither -vi, nor -vn
<gnomefreak> that way its not for kde and still separate
<gnomefreak> whats vn?
<gnomefreak> vi is vetnaeise(sp)
<gnomefreak> i think
<Jazzva> Found it as vietnamese code on google... not sure which one is right, so I checked both :)
<fta> ssh voyager
<fta> oops
<gnomefreak> fta: i will try the rest i installed (what color is your desktop?) so if i find one i think goes good i can let you know
<fta> gnomefreak, i'm back to default, i like the heron.. for now.
<gnomefreak> ok with the bird in the middle?
<asac> Jazzva: yeah thanks
<fta> gnomefreak, yes
<Jazzva> No prob...
<gnomefreak> fta: ok cool
<gnomefreak> i will coninute more in a bit
<Jazzva> asac: We can still check vietnames locale pack, just to be 100% sure...
<asac> Jazzva: do we know how the trojan is implemented?
<gnomefreak> doesnt prism have a flicker thing?
<fta> not in ubuntu but probably elsewhere
<Jazzva> asac: Well, I'm not sure. I think I read on mozilla bug 432406 it calls some javascripts from .xhtml files. So, I suppose it could affect Linux too...
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 432406 in Add-ons "Virus found in Vietnamese language pack" [Critical,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=432406
<fta> but just run prism and fill the form
<Jazzva> asac: The main virus is a Win32 program. The infected code just display annoying banner but it can't propagate. A quote from bug report...
<gnomefreak> ut oh
<gnomefreak> i think i found conflict that i didnt expect
<gnomefreak> wordpress: Depends: libjs-prototype but it is not installable Depends: libjs-scriptaculous but it is not installable
<gnomefreak> are any of htose libs in a PPA?
<gnomefreak> ah ok its wordpress that isnt spun for intrepid
<fta> no idea, i don't have that in my apt cache
<gnomefreak> fta: the libjs?
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ apt-cache show libjs-prototype
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ apt-cache show libjs-scriptaculous
<fta> fta@ix:~ $
<gnomefreak> i dont remember that dialog being there
<[reed]> asac: ping
<[reed]> Jazzva: it was an unofficial lang pack
<[reed]> uploaded to AMO
<Jazzva> [reed]: Ok, thanks :).
<[reed]> this has been way overblown
<fta> asac, does this speak to you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11016/
<fta> http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/2008/05/8/#gedit-support
<gnomefreak> who has a planet ubuntu blog?
<gnomefreak> once i get my planet thing editing im gonna blog about m-e-d team i think
<fta> m-e-d team ?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: to request extensions are we using the wiki or would you rather let them request it on ML than we do the wiki
<gnomefreak> fta: mozilla-extensions-dev team
<fta> k
<gnomefreak> plus it gives me a chance to test my edit
 * gnomefreak thinks people will be put off from the wiki if they dont know any better
<gnomefreak> deleted heads/gnomefreak.png
<gnomefreak> that cant be good
<gnomefreak> oh ok theres a gnomefreak.png2
<gnomefreak> or gnomefreak2.png
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-05-09
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: For now we're using wiki... just to add an entry into proposed extensions table... Hmm, maybe we should rename "Suggested extensions missing details" to "Proposed extensions". But please don't blog for a day or two. You reminded me that I wanted to discuss about moving MT/Firefox3Extensions to MT/Extensions/SomePage and MT/Firefox3Extensions/Packaging to MT/Extensions/Packaging
<gnomefreak> ok ill add it to text file and change it as needed if you let me know when things change :)
<Jazzva> everyone: What's your opinion on extensions wiki change?
<Jazzva> asac, fta, gnomefreak: ^
<gnomefreak> it would work if we removed firefox since we are not just firefox
<gnomefreak> so maybe something like mozillateam/extensions/firefox and a mozillateam/extensions/thunderbird and packaging and stuff like that
<gnomefreak> make everything a subpage of MT/Extensions
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: I'll mark FireGPG as Repo=No, and remove bold markers from FireGPG entry :)... In order not to break fta's update-extensions script...
<gnomefreak> asac: had stated we were gonna work on tbird for intrepid
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thats fine :) i didnt know there was a script
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Oh, yeah. It's doing miracles for now :).
<Jazzva> (well, miracles from my point of view ;))
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devtools
<Jazzva> it's the check-extensions, not update-extensions..
<gnomefreak> it doesnt add one for us?
<Jazzva> it's the part of future extensions large-scale maintenance. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions/LargeScaleMaintenance
<gnomefreak> or it checks if everyhting is inline?
<Jazzva> add one? to wiki... no, it parses data from wiki, so we need to keep it consistent. You can also find the new extensions proposal process on that page
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> thats messed up
<Jazzva> messed up?
<gnomefreak> fta: i dont think your xul fixes blam
<gnomefreak> it fixed it last night damnit
<gnomefreak> nevermind i have default one
<gnomefreak> fta: you didnt build xulrunner for intrepid did you or still using Hardys from your PPA
<gnomefreak> lol its fixed again
<gnomefreak> noep it crashes with either xulrunner
<gnomefreak> fuck blam
 * gnomefreak goes back to liferea
<fta> i use greader for most of my feeds, and i've kept liferea for my private stuff
<fta> greader within prism
<gnomefreak> LP is going down on sat.
<gnomefreak> 21:00-23:00 UTC
<JanC> liferea likes to eat 100% CPU about every day  ;)
<fta> JanC, works fine for me, only search folders suck cpu here
<JanC> (fortunately it doesn't use multiple cores)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: when your doing liferea merge please make sure you can opena  link in browser
<fta> damn, zlib is broken.
<gnomefreak> my firefox wont open at all
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Ok, I'll test that
<gnomefreak> brb gonna restart maybe mem issue
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: ill let you knwo what it was in a few minutes
<Jazzva> k
<fta> debian bug 149939
<ubottu> Debian bug 149939 in zlib1g-dev "zlib1g-dev: libz.a contains PIC" [Unknown,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/149939
<fta> damn debian policy
<gnomefreak> we really need to make bluetooth beagle and alot of other things optional no installed by default
<gnomefreak> ok wtf is this shit
<gnomefreak> fta: gnomefreak@Development:~$ policy firefox
<gnomefreak> firefox:
<gnomefreak>   Installed: 3.0~cvs20080502t1439+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1~hardy
<gnomefreak>   Candidate: 3.0~cvs20080502t1439+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1~hardy
<gnomefreak>   Version table:
<gnomefreak>  *** 3.0~cvs20080502t1439+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1~hardy 0
<gnomefreak>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<gnomefreak>      3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 0
<gnomefreak>         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Packages
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ policy firefox-3.0
<gnomefreak> firefox-3.0:
<gnomefreak>   Installed: 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<gnomefreak>   Candidate: 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<gnomefreak> how in the hell does that work?
<gnomefreak> firefox and firefox-3.0 should be same version
<gnomefreak> missing a symlink somewhere?
<fta> you're not up-to-date
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11035/
<fta>    firefox | 2.0.0.14+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/universe Sources
<fta> this is not good
<gnomefreak> intrepid is fully up to date i dont have your repo in sources.list for intrepid but maybe i should
<fta> if you have fta1~hardy, then you have my ppa in your list
<fta> ppa-hardy
<gnomefreak> fta: wget + dpkg
<fta> ah
<gnomefreak> do you have intrepid updated?
<fta> asac,  firefox | 2.0.0.14+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/universe Sources <= shouldn't it be firefox-2 ?
<gnomefreak> your PPA intrepid
<gnomefreak> fta: yes should
<gnomefreak> lates ff3 and xul in intrepid PPA?
<fta> as i said, i push for both hardy and intrepid but the ppa builders are only doing hardy
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: no need to look into liferea for that its my system
<fta> lp guys told me it's normal and that once it will start for intrepid, the queue will be processed
<Jazzva> Ok
<asac> fta: firefox is still the right source. just the bin package names changed
<fta> oh, missed it was src
<gnomefreak> firefox should be 3.0 firefox-2 should be 2.0
<gnomefreak> i thought anyway
<fta> asac, btw, songbird ftbfs on amd64 (well, 3rd party taglib) because taglib is -fPIC lib and zlib is not
<asac> in-source zlib?
<asac> and i assume thats in intrepid?
<asac> or hardy too?
<fta> both
<fta> system zlib is not -fPIC
<fta> because of debian bug 149939
<ubottu> Debian bug 149939 in zlib1g-dev "zlib1g-dev: libz.a contains PIC" [Unknown,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/149939
<fta> songbird adds CPPFLAGS="-fPIC"
<asac> so it links zlib static?
<fta> yes libz.a
<asac> which is the problem in the first place i guess
<asac> why not the .so?
<gnomefreak> ok it works but how do i turn the feeds around :(
<fta> taglib is from kde, no idea why they are doing that
<asac> is that system-taglib? or something in-sb-source?
<fta> nope, system-taglib is too old, upstream-(released)-taglib is too old too
<fta> so it's svn snapshot
<fta> not my choice
<fta> songbird's choice
<asac> well ... i guess making taglib use shared zlib shouldn't be that hard
<asac> hmm full totem + gstreamer
<asac> they ship their own zlib too
<fta> the tarball could be heavily stripped but i didn't do it (yet)
<asac> at least when getting the svn trunk ;)
<[reed]> asac: ping
<asac> [reed]: a pong
<[reed]> asac: see msg
<fta> gnomefreak, i've pushed a new songbird to my ppa. once it's built, please use this one, it's much better
<gnomefreak> fta: ok will do
<gnomefreak> fta: is it the same version?
<gnomefreak> also you had said something about prism feed reader started with a g but its not with our build of prism
<gnomefreak> night
<gnomefreak> asac: when you get here if its within an hour or so please ping me i have a question about packaging the extension when pushing the first time it says there  is no firefox-extensions and --create-prefix doesnt help that since its not the last part of path
<gnomefreak> asac: nevermind ill pin gyou in morning about it unless you see it and answer it before i get here
<gnomefreak> good morning if our here
<gnomefreak> !infolibjs-prototype hardy
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gnomefreak> !info libjs-prototype hardy
<ubottu> Package libjs-prototype does not exist in hardy
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> asac: what does this mean? did them stop the release for now? A release branch for 3.0alpha1 has been cut, so the mail/ and
<gnomefreak> > mailnews/ directories on trunk have been re-opened for checkins.
<asac> gnomefreak: tbird?
<asac> or ffox?
<asac> (the branch)?
<gnomefreak> tbird
<gnomefreak> the has been cut is what bothers me
<asac> ok, then it means that they stabilize for alpha1 release now
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<asac> that will come from the branch the cut out
<gnomefreak> ah ok they also give a link wher ethe candidates are
<asac> right
<asac> that means the release will happen soon
<gnomefreak> early next week they hope
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> they also have topic on spicebird  << that is cool
<gnomefreak> its built on tb3 and its pretty much all in one app
<asac> all-in-one-app? what is 'all'?
<gnomefreak> it has tbird lightning an IM a dashboard like set up (there is more but i would hav eto get link
<gnomefreak> http://www.spicebird.com/
<gnomefreak> maybe that was everything i thought the video showed more
<gnomefreak> http://www.spicebird.com/demos/spicebird.html  is the video demo
<Gorzak> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi Gorzak
<Gorzak> gnomefreak> so the java site don't running normally :)
<gnomefreak> even with updated firefox nad xulrunner its still now right?
<Gorzak> i had install xulrunner
<Gorzak> and updated what ever ubuntu want
<Gorzak> it's same problem
<Gorzak> what's "nad" ?
<gnomefreak> nad == and as a typo
<Gorzak> ok
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: ok downgrade back to hardys version sof xulrunner and firefox3
<Gorzak> i don't understand
<gnomefreak> if your not sure how go to packages.ubuntu/com and search for them in the search box and make sure under it says hardy
<gnomefreak> packages.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: you working on it?
<gnomefreak> asac: funky java issue on 386
<Gorzak> gnomefreak> i try to understand, i am on the site packages.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: ok look near the bottom you see a search box
<gnomefreak> the first search box you come to
<Gorzak> and i write what in the search box ?
<Gorzak> xulrunner & firefox ?
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: start with firefox-3.0
<Gorzak> so, i had a list of packages related of firefox
<Gorzak> i install all of them ?
<gnomefreak> once it comes up click on the one that says firefox-3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: just the ones i tell you to
<Gorzak> yes, and i select xulrunner to the new list of packages related ?
<gnomefreak> once you click on it next page scroll to bottom you will see a box with 386 in it
<asac> hmm ... someone should come up with a good package description fro thundebird
<gnomefreak> asac: what does it say
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: than pick a server than download the package than do same for xulrunner-1.9
<gnomefreak> i need to get up for a minute ill be back soon
<gnomefreak> ok Gorzak did you get them?
<Gorzak> gnomefreak> it say a another version most recently is allready installed
<Gorzak> i need to remove firefox before install the new *.deb ?
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: you install it with sudo dpkg -i filename.deb replace filename with the real name of file
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: start with xulrunner
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: dpkg will overwrite the package you have with the package you downloaded
<gnomefreak> asac: for what version of tbird?
<gnomefreak> i was just thinking about packaging spicebird for PPA but relized we dont have a debian dir that we can use and change since it has im cal+tb
<gnomefreak> asac: maek you a deal ill think about tbird description if you help Gorzak with his java issue when hes done dowgrading to hardy versions of xul and ff3
<gnomefreak> java.com says it works he said pogo worked (assuming he signed in and wen to game table/room)
<gnomefreak> but he cant load java applets on otehr sites
<gnomefreak> if you need to sign into one fo the sites he has issues with (cant think of name) i have login and password that i set up for team to use to try and reproduce
<gnomefreak> asac: oh and btw on the how to build extensions when you used devsripts as example i cant push the .upstream branch since Lp doesnt know about firefox-extensions part of the path that you want to push to
<gnomefreak> bzr push bzr+ssh://$LAUNCHPAD_ID@bazaar.launchpad.net/~$LAUNCHPAD_ID/firefox-extensions/$EXTENSIONNAME.upstream on wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions/Packaging
 * gnomefreak getting tired of waiting for the autosync so i was gonna start on it but failed when i got there
<asac> gnomefreak: package description fixed. there was a patch in bts
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> i have tried just about everything with this persons java+ff and cant figure it out to save my life
<gnomefreak> it works here
<asac> which java is he runing?
<gnomefreak> 6
<gnomefreak> from repos
<asac> not showing up in about:plugins?
<gnomefreak> sun-java6-plugin
<asac> if so the alternative is broken most likely
<gnomefreak> i didnt get a chance for the alternatives i dont think
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: you still there?
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke real fast. Gorzak open ff3 and in address bar type in about:plugins   and let me know if java6 is listed in there
<Gorzak> gnomefreak> wait, i was eating
<gnomefreak> k
<Gorzak> no changes
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: open firefox and in the address bar type about:plugins
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: let me know if java is in there
<Gorzak> synaptic propose to me to upgrade xulrunner
<Gorzak> i say yes ?
<gnomefreak> apt-cache policy xulrunner-1.9
<gnomefreak> what is the installed verson that command gives
<Gorzak> Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_06-b02
<Gorzak>     Nom de fichier : libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Gorzak>     Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_06
<Gorzak>   Installé : 1.9~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<Gorzak>   Candidat : 1.9~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu4~8.04.0mt1
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: yes upgrade it
<gnomefreak> asac: is it still --config java with update-alternatives?
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: open a terminal and type sudo update-alternatives --config java
<gnomefreak> and let me know what the links are and where the signs are
<Gorzak> *+        1    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<Gorzak>           2    /usr/bin/gij-4.2
<Gorzak>           3    /usr/bin/gij-4.1
<gnomefreak> signs == * and +
<gnomefreak> asac: its all good
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: in about:plugins did it list a bunch of java things?
<Gorzak> yes it is a list of parameters, all on "yes"
<gnomefreak> Gorzak: this is where it becomes a bit harder since java is installed and being used
<gnomefreak> asac: any ideas for this java issue
<Gorzak> i will need to go
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> ill be back i have to reboot from updates
<asac> as about:plugins gives you java its properly detected.
<asac> Gorzak: so plugin is not listed in about:plugins?
<asac> if so, please paste the output of /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/
<asac> aeh
<asac> ls -l /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/
 * gnomefreak not feeling real great a bit dizzy going to lay down for a while.
<fta> "Your membership in ubuntu-bugcontrol is about to expire" !? why ?
<Gorzak> asac> i do a pastbin for you, gnomefreak too
<Gorzak> http://pastebin.com/m246cfd01
<Jazzva> asac: ping
<asac> Gorzak: that should work
<asac> Jazzva: ?
<Jazzva> asac: 99_autoconf updates build files, and I need to update it, because of the new build files, which are not made with automake 1.10 and such. Should I just add files that are going to be changed to quilt, and then call aclocal and automake?
<asac> Jazzva: if the current change only includes configure you might want to just run autoconf; look out that you are using the same version as documented in current configure
<asac> e.g. quilt push -f; autoconf2.50; quilt refresh --diffstat -U8 --no-timestamps
<asac> or something like that
<Jazzva> Uh-huh... ok, I'll play around :)
<Jazzva> Thanks
<asac> welcome
<Jazzva> asac: It rejects some changes. I'll wait until pochu comes around to ask him how he generated this patch...
<fta> Jazzva, it's expected that push -f generates some (a lot) of rejects.
<fta> but it does matter
<Jazzva> Well, not a lot in this case, 2 out of 50. But those are changes to configure file, and I'm not sure if they're ok or not
<Jazzva> *needed or not
<fta> 2.50 generates far less than 2.13
<asac> Jazzva: rejects? thats normal ... you push -f to apply them anyway
<asac> and run autoconf then refresh to fix the problem
<asac> fta: has buggy_repeat patch already been dropped in intrepid?
<fta> no, i wanted the forum to be open to call for feedbacks
<asac> fta: i think its not required. should be safe now
<fta> there's a merge waiting, i'll ask seb128
<fta> debian bug 474395
<ubottu> Debian bug 474395 in iceweasel "iceweasel: some tabs have spurious lines, making display unreadable" [Important,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/474395
<fta> bug 186186
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186186 in xulrunner-1.9 "web page background render errors" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186186
<Gorzak> gnomefreak> asac, i have found the solution, java work, i have remove "adblock plus"
<asac> Gorzak: you can disable adblock for specific sites too i guess. but well, fine.
<Gorzak> disable for all, it's good ^^
<fta> lol, I can't live without adblock plus
<jtv> asac: ping
<asac> jtv: pong
<jtv> asac: hi... I'm a bit confused about the status of my cherry-pick request.  I was a bit tired late and night and didn't explain so well to Kiko, and now it seems it's no longer approved.
<jtv> late _at_ night, rather
<jtv> asac: did you have any problems with the uploads?
<asac> jtv: which uploads?
<asac> i am confused too. kiko asked me what this was about; he didn't tell me that it would be unapproved because of that
<asac> jtv: whats the timeline suggestion now?
<jtv> asac: as soon as I can get the misunderstandings cleared up, hopefully still today.
<asac> thanks
<asac> if this confusion is due to me, let me know
<jtv> asac: in my explanation I sort of glossed over the fact that your translations right now aren't matched up properly with your templates, because of the changed context strings.  I did mention it, but I guess I wasn't clear.  So maybe then Kiko's response was "what jtv told me is not correct, so I can't approve."
<asac> oh ok.
<asac> i explained to him that this cherry-pick is likely to fix the situations that xulrunner-1.9 doesn't have any translations anymore
<asac> he was somewhat confused, but still i didn't get out of the discussion that he would unapprove the change
<asac> anyway. lets see whats coming out of it
<asac> ;)
<jtv> asac: it's approved!
<gnomefreak> now he tells me  :(
<asac> jtv: rock.
<asac> jtv: whats the time window for this to land?
<gnomefreak> how long does it take to get autosync set up :(
<gnomefreak> and who is ases87
<asac> jtv: ? would like to forward that info to the folks waiting for us ;)
<asac> pitti + mid + me ;)
<gnomefreak> ubuntu 8.04.1 is a team? thought it would be devel team
<jtv> asac: let me check if it's not in yet... shouldn't be long.
<asac> gnomefreak: whats the difference of team and devel team in your case?
<jtv> asac: it doesn't seem to be in yet, but I expect it to happen vely vely soon.  Get those uploads ready!
<asac> jtv: the uploads are ready ;) ... for now i just need to import the upstream .xpis :)
<gnomefreak> ive never heard of a point release team
<asac> gnomefreak: yes, we are a virtual team to get out a perfect 8.04.1
<gnomefreak> ah
 * gnomefreak thought it was 24 hour turnaround for autosync in LP
 * gnomefreak needs to get back into intrepid for updates ill brb
<gnomefreak> do we have anything important pending to get done today/overweekend
<gnomefreak> s/overweekend/over weekend
<gnomefreak> bug 215728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215728 in xulrunner-1.9 "[MASTER] Committing to urlclassifier3.sqlite causes excessive CPU usage and disk I/O" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215728
<gnomefreak> damn they hit 3 more bugs this week for b5
<gnomefreak> make that last night
<gnomefreak> alot of old crashes
<fta> gnomefreak, did you try songbird ?
<fta> ~fta4
<gnomefreak> fta: yes if that is the one from last night
<gnomefreak> i test more a bit later today. im just doing bugs to keep myself busy maybe the dizziness and sick feeling will leave
<fta> gnomefreak, did it work ? no error as before ?
<gnomefreak> fta: yes no errors
<gnomefreak> brb shower
<jtv> asac: it turned out there was still some confusion with that import fix.  The person who needs to execute the CP was out to lunch, but I hope I've sent him everything he needs.  Meanwhile, here in the Far East, I need to go to bed!
<fta> damn debian, i should not have upgraded my server, libdbd-sqlite3-perl is borked with no ETA for a fix
<gnomefreak> asac: having issues with jabber?
<asac> jtv: thanks. night!
<fta> debian bug 476480
<ubottu> Debian bug 476480 in pixman "pixman: please add a udeb as it is required for current cairo in unstable" [Wishlist,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/476480
<asac> gnomefreak: me?
<asac> no i think i have provider issues ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: yes you
<gnomefreak> ah ok :)
<gnomefreak> sorry have nose in bugs so i might not answer right away
<asac> thats ok
<asac> i am in weekend mode, so dito :-D
<gnomefreak> asac: my email that you will be geting can you go through the crash bugs and mark fix release if the fix has been pushed when you get time
<gnomefreak> theres only around 10 crashes
<gnomefreak> if not ill save them and look upstream for them
<asac> gnomefreak: ? 10 crashes?
<asac> how do you get to that number?
<gnomefreak> First problem: Question being posed is a Yes/No question, so choices of Cancel and OK are not appropriate. This violates various industry-standard UI guidelines (See GNOME, APPLE, IBM, MICROSOFT UI Guidelines.)
<gnomefreak> asac: i guess not all the emails you have are crashes
<gnomefreak> wtf is that that i pasted?
<gnomefreak> its gonna be closed anyway
<asac> gnomefreak: should be associated with proper upstream bug
<asac> or closed as "wontfix" in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> closed as wont fix near EOS and not SRU
<asac> for ffox its definitly wontfix (EOL)
<gnomefreak> and this was in sept of 07
<asac> ffox 3 its incomplete upstream target
<gnomefreak> no ff3 target
<gnomefreak> if he sees same issue on 3.0 he can repoprt it until than there isnt a point in keeping it open since it is an old bug
<gnomefreak> only down to 304 :(
<gnomefreak> 330 to start with i think :(
<asac> 304 of what?
<gnomefreak> new bugs
<gnomefreak> all from mid 2007
<gnomefreak> asac: http://163.18.75.60:8080/smallroomsignup/ what does that page show you? just some writing and 4 blocks going down mid page?
<asac> 4 buttons
<asac> and a title banner thing
<asac> in text form with one image in the top-left
<gnomefreak> asac: related to bug 145634
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 145634 in firefox "firefox can't apply the items shown in http://163.18.75.60:8080/smallroomsignup/" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145634
<gnomefreak> asac: what are we looking for that isnt in his screenshot?
<asac> i closed it
<gnomefreak> looks like a site issue i click on them and get nothing
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks same thing i was thinking
<asac> we really have to be harder about bugs of this kind imo
<asac> i mean we are not a ask-what-you-want party-line ;)
<gnomefreak> thats true
<gnomefreak> any old no reply bugs im closing for 2.0 and asking them to file a new one for 3.0 if its seen in 3.0
<asac> yes, thats correct
<asac> set them to wontfix status
<asac> ok let me fix my procmail ;) ... so i can read bugmail again.
<asac> what do i want to read?
<asac> i want triaged, confirmed bugs i guess
<asac> and in progress ones, as well as fix committed
<asac> na ... this all doesn't make much sense ;)
<gnomefreak> lol
 * gnomefreak goes to eat dinner
<gnomefre1k> oh i meant to ask is there a reason why we dont build --enable-shared?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-05-10
<fta> because it's the default :)
<gnomefre1k> will --enable-static fix the addon issue in tbird? i may build it here for local use i miss enigmail?
<gnomefre1k> sorry i meant shared
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: if it's enabled by default, I suppose it won't change anything if you explicitly state --enable-shared...
<gnomefre1k> Jazzva: static is default shared is what mozilla tells us to do
<gnomefre1k> yes confusing if you ask me
<fta> shared is default, unless you ask for static, which we don't, so all is shared for us
<gnomefreak> didnt the bug say to build with shared and you replied that you only build with static?
<fta> the opposite
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> but why would mozilla tell you to build non-default if they build with default
<gnomefreak> i never did get that when i read bug
<fta> but this bug is a big misunderstanding, i wanted make install to do something, he understood i wanted to build the mozilla installer, which i can't care less about
<fta> part of the confusion could be that i've used package-static as file name
<fta> but it's not related to the addons issue anyway
<fta> i haven't investigated that, i thought asac would, apparently he doesn't care about tb3
<fta> and i'm no longer using tb* so it doesn't help
<fta> i've spent a lot of time on songbird
<fta> but reading latest comment from asac in the songbird packaging bug, it seems to me he doesn't want this package either
<fta> so like for sm2, i'm all by myself
<fta> feel free to help, all those branches are in ~mt
<gnomefreak> i can do that :) if you need something dont forget to ask if i dont already know about it
<gnomefreak> asac_: ummm can you stay connected long enough to let me know what we are doing with ff and dapper?
<gnomefreak> i ran into a dapper bug :(
<gnomefreak> fta: support+dapper+firefox?
<asac_> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> bug149611
<gnomefreak> bug 149611
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 149611 in firefox "[dapper] firefox crashes with segmentation fault - new behaviour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149611
<gnomefreak> its dapper+firefox 1.5
<gnomefreak> do we say we nologer support firefox for dapper?
<gnomefreak> 1.5 or 2.0
<asac_> no ... we support it
<gnomefreak> we suport 1.5?
<asac_> yes
<gnomefreak> that would mean we just patch it no security updatess
<asac> gnomefreak: we provide security updates ;)
<asac> thats how we support it
<asac> if there are critical regressions due to those security backports we fix them too
<asac> everything else is pretty much wontfix
<gnomefreak> ok good night atleast for a couple of hours. sorry for your email boxes
<gnomefreak> asac: ok
 * gnomefreak needs to set up mutt or procmail or something tested based someday :)
<gnomefreak> ok night ladies and gents
<asac_> i really dont understand what bug 206884 is about
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206884 in firefox "Firefox uses the wrong display encoding" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206884
<gnomefreak> asac: from what it looks like he thinks default encoding for firefox should beISO8859-1 but its using UTF8
<gnomefreak> asac: that is the exact reason in ff3 go to view > Chariter encoding ISO8859-1 is not in there and its set to UTF-8 by default
<fta> really ? http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/encoding.png
<gnomefreak> even i dont have all that in menu
<gnomefreak> i only have a couple of them
<gnomefreak> is there a keycommbo for screenshot?
<fta> printscreen
<fta> or altgr printscreen (here) for just the window
<fta> but you wont capture the menu
<fta> you need a delay
<fta> cu, it's late here
<gnomefreak> i see them now :(
<gnomefreak> fta: night
<fta> DarkMageZ, are you the same dmz who requested my songbird source package ?
<DarkMageZ> fta, yes ッ
<DarkMageZ> fta, please see lp bug #123934 & #159691 as my reference demonstrating some knowledge of the packaging system. if that's what was holding you back from just replying to the email :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123934 in libvisual-plugins "[debdiff] bunch of fixes for libvisual-plugins" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123934
<fta_> hm, he's gone
<fta_> jcastro, ping
<jcastro> fta_: yo
<fta_> jcastro, hi, could please re-assign https://edge.launchpad.net/songbird to mozillateam so i can edit that page ?
<jcastro> sure
<fta_> as it's mozilla related, i think it makes sense
<fta_> thanks :)
<fta> i've published my branch for songbird in case someone is interested: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/songbird/songbird.head
<gnomefreak> 123 and counting :)
<fta> ?
<gnomefreak> old firefox-2 bugs
<gnomefreak> [reed]: we have a date for EOSL for ff 2?
<[reed]> 6 months after Fx3
<gnomefreak> 6 weeks you mean?
<gnomefreak> security updates stop around x.0.0.15-16 i thought
<[reed]> ?
<[reed]> Firefox 2 will EOL 6 months after Firefox 3 is released.
<gnomefreak> i saw 6 weeks in some post on google but if its 6 months wtf am i doing this for
<[reed]> lol
<gnomefreak> asac: we still have ~7months at best for support of 2.0
<gnomefreak> http://markmail.org/message/rogxjohsrb6sw2yq
<gnomefreak> i didnt say i believed it but when you said 6 it hit me maybe hes right
<gnomefreak> well i closed over 160 bugs for no reason this is not gonna be good
<gnomefreak> make that right around 300
<gnomefreak> 200
<gnomefreak> i have 120 and started at ~330
 * gnomefreak thinks on how to re word my statment for bugs
<gnomefreak> i think i was ablet o reword it :)
<gnomefreak> asac: please set ISO889-1 default for all pages no matter what the encoding is, this guy is really working on my nerves, one site ff sets to UTF-8 and he has to write multiple bugs on the issue because noone has a clue what he is ranting about
 * gnomefreak gone for a while
<alex_mayorga> Hello all, are there or would there be FF3 nightly .deb(s)?
<gnomefreak> alex_mayorga: not really nightly at this point
<gnomefreak> alex_mayorga: weekly is about rigth for this time of builod
<gnomefreak> build
<alex_mayorga> gnomefreak what's the repository for that weekly build?
 * gnomefreak goes to look
<gnomefreak> i dont remember his PPA off hand and this might change
<gnomefreak> oh shit
<gnomefreak> thats what he meant
<gnomefreak> alex_mayorga: you might have to wait a few hours
<gnomefreak> alex_mayorga: here they are be very careful as other apps may want to update as well and some are not close to stable
<gnomefreak> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu hardy main
<gnomefreak> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu hardy main
<gnomefreak> alex_mayorga: im not sure if they will work for next 2 hours or so since LP is going down
<alex_mayorga> I already use that one, so I was pretty much on track, thanks
<alex_mayorga> yes it updates my miro too, which is not bad I think
<gnomefreak> alex_mayorga: yes thats latest and greatest at this moment. was tere something you were looking for?
<alex_mayorga> gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> s/there/tere
<alex_mayorga> just the good old, "the newer, the better" :)
<alex_mayorga> has ubuntu took much heat for shipping with FF3b5?
<gnomefreak> alex_mayorga: the one you are running is next release for Mozilla
<gnomefreak> alex_mayorga: yes but we did the best of 2 evils
 * gnomefreak has that under control :)
<fta> hm, lp down, can't edit the wiki either
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> will be down 2 hours
<gnomefreak> started 15 minutes ago
<gnomefreak> fta: they have been talking about it all week in email
<gnomefreak> wiki isnt on LP you should be fine editing it
<gnomefreak> oh shit
<gnomefreak> wtf is wiki down for
<fta> nope, read only
<fta> i guess user database is from lp
<gnomefreak> i see
<gnomefreak> fta: am i here?
<fta> yes :)
<gnomefreak> for some reason when pasting the warning it uses /The
<gnomefreak> LaserJock > gnomefreak: yeah, wiki is authenticated via Launchpad
<gnomefreak> but PPA's work
<fta> and bzr ?
<fta> nope
<fta> Using saved location: bzr+ssh://fta@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.0.head/
<fta> ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection refused
<alex_mayorga> Is there a nice way to "kill" firefox when it becomes non responsive?
<fta> [reed], there's no CVS tag for RC1 ?
<fta> alex_mayorga, nope, the cross on top right of the window, then say kill, it should work most of the time
<alex_mayorga> fta even that wont work, so I guess is kill -3 right?
<fta> try -15 is nicer, then last resort -9
<alex_mayorga> never mind, looks like a 1 pixel dialog was created right in the center of the FF window, once I resized it and closed it FF went away, strange
<alex_mayorga> I'll see if I can reproduce it
<fta> oh, you just upgraded ?
<alex_mayorga> moments ago from your PPA, is it broken?
<fta> sounds like a ff3/xul upgrade without restart
<fta> no
<alex_mayorga> fta shall I log off and back in?
<fta> it's a know ungraceful upgrade of all mozilla products
<fta> no, just quit ff and restart it
<alex_mayorga> wow, I've got a new license, so release is close by?
<fta> eheh, the bzr attempt a few minutes ago was to prevent that license to popup
<fta> yes, a RC is close
<fta> "Assuming no new issues are found today the build team will start official prep work for Release Candidate 1 (RC1) tomorrow. QA will start their extensive RC1 test pass on Monday. If all goes well we should have the Release Candidate publicly available in late May. "
<fta> if there's a CVS tag for this RC1, i can release a preview to my ppa
<fta> hm, the last i see is THUNDERBIRD_3_0a1_BUILD1 / THUNDERBIRD_3_0a1_RELEASE
<fta> no idea what UPDATE_PACKAGING_R4 and GECKO19_20080506_RELBRANCH are..
<fta> [reed], ^^ ?
<fta> "RC1 is intended for wider scale public testing. Our 1.2M+ active beta users will automatically get updated to RC1 when it is released. If no new showstopper issues are found in RC1 it will become Firefox 3 final. If we find any critical issues we will continue to release new Release Candidates until we are ready for final ship"
<alex_mayorga> yeah!! FF3 is coming
<alex_mayorga> honestly I've yet have to see a show stopper myself
<gnomefreak> alex_mayorga: there were a few blockers not sure how many are left but i think i still have link
<gnomefreak> ah only 3
<gnomefreak> that was atleast 15 a few weeks ago
<gnomefreak> fta: yeah meant to tell you it was still there this week
<gnomefreak> fta: LP is back online i think
<gnomefreak> yay
<fta> what was still there?
<gnomefreak> the license
<fta> yes, i've just committed the fix
<fta> and... pushed to my ppa. give it 15 min to be there
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> new libc6
<gnomefreak> fta: can we make tabs opened in firefox not take focus
<gnomefreak> main widow focus is good but tabs yuck
<gnomefreak> never new how much pidgin looks like gajim
<gnomefreak> other than branding they look exactly alike
<fta> did you try to toggle browser.tabs.loadDivertedInBackground ?
<gnomefreak> no i can but still default shount interupt your work like that
<fta> i won't change that in ff3, it's more for ubufox
<fta> but it's usability, so people will never agree
<fta> i prefer the tab to raise, but i don't want the window to raise or change desktop or the focus to be stolen
<fta> it's all fine here. but i had to drop ubufox because of that
<fta> did you read ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-05-11
<gnomefre1k> i dont see anything after i said brb
<gnomefre1k> it looks like connection died
<fta> <gnomefreak> no i can but still default shount interupt your work like that
<fta> <fta> i won't change that in ff3, it's more for ubufox
<fta> <fta> but it's usability, so people will never agree
<fta> <fta> i prefer the tab to raise, but i don't want the window to raise or change desktop or the focus to be stolen
<fta> <fta> it's all fine here. but i had to drop ubufox because of that
<fta> * gnomefre1k (n=gnomefre@adsl-221-44-24.rmo.bellsouth.net) has joined #ubuntu-mozillateam
<fta> didn't get your brb
<gnomefre1k> everytime you open ff in tab or window it steals focus, it should NEVER imho steal focus on tab
<gnomefre1k> the tab gets raised all the time that is good
<gnomefre1k> 18:52 <      gnomefreak > Lp is slow as crap atm
<gnomefre1k> 18:52 <      gnomefreak > or that option fucked with loading pages
<gnomefre1k> 18:53 <      gnomefreak > little better
<gnomefre1k> 18:54 <      gnomefreak > looks like perl is still screwed up in intrepid
<gnomefre1k> 18:55 <      gnomefreak > brb testing something with songbird (i think it knows  me too well :()
<gnomefre1k> just incase you missed it all
<fta> try to disable ubufox and restart ff
<gnomefreak> and songbird is fixed :)
<gnomefreak> how to disable it? the setting i changed worked fine
<fta> in the add-ons ui
<gnomefreak> oh yeah forgot it was an addon
<gnomefreak> firefox 3 in
<gnomefreak> ill be back im cooking dinner late
<alex_mayorga> fta, does www.etn.com.mx loads on your FF3?
<[reed]> we'll have a showstopper
<[reed]> :)
<gnomefreak> that site loads fine here in ff3
 * gnomefreak looling for a good mozilla quote
<gnomefreak> anyone know of a good guide to mutt (or a better text-based email) procmail, mutt, alpine anyothers that are easy to set up and easy to work, i would really see if its for me
<gnomefreak> anyone here that remembers how to change your unix password from terminal?
<armin76> hahaha
<armin76> ubuntu users... :P
<Jazzva> asac: ping
<devilsadvocate> why does ubuntu firefox 3 have different (and not in a good way) with the upstream one (comparing with win32 firefox beta5) when dealing with untrusted certificates?
<devilsadvocate> i am not given an option to add an exception, and it just dies there asking em to contact the site administrator
<devilsadvocate> how do i add the exception, if i wanted to, or change the behaviour
 * devilsadvocate cant access his instiute email (MS exchange server) withough rebooting
<Jazzva> devilsadvocate: It works fine here. FF will present you a page with a link "Or you can add an exception...", when you click on it you will see a button "Add an exception", then you get certificate, and approve it.
<Jazzva> asac: I'm thinking about submitting fix for teatime to Debian, so it can be synced back to intrepid. I'm reading about NMUs, but I'm confused. I shouldn't prepare NMU, but just a patch for buggy files, and submit it to Debian BTS, right?
<Jazzva> asac: Nevermind... I just submitted the patch. :)
<fta> Jazzva, btw, i'm using it several times a day :)
<Jazzva> fta: I'm glad it works for you :)
<Jazzva> It would be great if it gets accepted to Debian, so it can be synced back :)
<fta> i wish it was possible to re-order the teas
<Jazzva> Well, the upstream stopped teatime development
<Jazzva> Hmm... funny things happening. brb
<fta> Jazzva, http://debaday.debian.net/2008/05/11/kteatime-small-tray-utility-which-reminds-you-of-steeping-tea/
<Jazzva> fta: I noticed it today on packages.ubuntu.com, while searching for teatime...
<Jazzva> Go for it, if it's better :)
<fta> it's kde
<Jazzva> I know ;)
<fta> and i'm not ;)
<Jazzva> I still use Amarok only for wake-up playlists (it has some script for that)... and there's virtualbox ose
<Jazzva> Haven't checked in a while if rhythmbox has a plugin for alarm clock :)
<asac> sorry ... was at the beach ;)
<fta> asac, or anyone, could you have a look at taglib in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Ideas/Intrepid and let me know what you think ?
<fta> asac, in germany ?
<asac> yeah here in hamburg ;)
<fta> eh?
<asac> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=falkensteiner+ufer,+hamburg&sll=53.565038,9.77412&sspn=0.008347,0.018475&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=15&iwloc=addr
<asac> thats where it is ;)
<fta> it's a river :)
<asac> yeah, but the sand is ok :)
<asac> and its not that far from the sea :-D
<asac> just move to the left
<fta> i have the same near my place but it's far from the sea
<asac> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=kiel&ie=UTF8&ll=54.334143,10.166473&spn=0.262231,0.591202&t=h&z=11
<asac> thats the other city i live
<asac> its directly at the sea ;)
<asac> is 1.5 compatible with songbird?
<fta> no
<asac> are there any rdepends on taglib?
<asac> other than songbird
<fta> yes
<fta> apt-cache rdepends libtag1c2a | wc -l
<fta> 38
<asac> so what does songbird need?
<fta> stuff they implemented, m4a, id3, etc.
<asac> i mean which version. maybe its obvious, but its not on that wiki page explicitly
<asac> 1.4?
<asac> or do they have a patched version?
<fta> they provide patched in source taglib, and binaries
<asac> doesn't sound too promissing ;)
<asac> do they maintain patches in distinct fashion?
<asac> (for taglib that is)
<asac> gnomefreak gone?
<fta> no, it's directly patched, and they have a merge script
<fta> and merge notes
<fta> http://publicsvn.songbirdnest.com/browser/trunk/dependencies/vendor/taglib/songbird_merge_notes.txt
<asac> ok. beautiful
<asac> do we know what they change?
<asac> what size has the diff?
<fta> i diffed it yesterday
<fta> shows 49 files changed, 2356 insertions(+), 467 deletions(-)
<asac> you have the complete diffstate? so i see what files are touched?
<asac> if not its ok. just wondering if its still comprehensible ;)
<asac> or if every chance of cutting out patches for upstream submissin/review is hopeless
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11514/
<asac> hmm could you see what those changes are about? just new tags?
<fta> diff is 138k
<asac> did you ignore whitespaces when diffing?
<fta> http://pastebin.com/f4f818c94
<asac> hmm ... they add zillions of attribtes to some tags.
<asac> do those make sense for taglib in general?
<fta> i think so
<fta> the problem is i don't know if they send that upstream or not
<asac> ok all the tag stuff should be submitted upstream i guess
<asac> but what is tfile.cpp and friends about?
<asac> for me it looks a bit like merge cruft that accumulated ;)
<asac> but maybe i just miss the feature added in such an intrusive fashion ;)
<asac> well ... appeasr to add localfile things
<asac> doesn't upstreawm support that. a bit strange imo
<asac> fta: is there any active songbird upstreamer that we could ask to join this channel?
<fta> no idea, i joined their channel yesterday only
<asac> on freenode?
<fta> mzo
<fta> moz
<asac> ok
<fta> they have a 32bit builder running gutsy
<asac> but they produce .tar.gz from that?
<fta> yes
<fta> the 64bit linux builder is running FC8
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-04
<dtchen> asac: are these the packages from jaunty-proposed or karmic? are you using the updated linux and pulseaudio packages?
<dtchen> asac: also, as i've stated numerous times, pa needs a freeze exception similar to the desktop packages - if ubuntu continues to carry its featurefreeze date as is, the distribution will always suffer from crappy one-release-prior-to-upstream's-recommended problems
<dtchen> asac: also, which errors are triggering? are you using the default conffiles? where's the -vv log
<pace_t_zulu> anyone here familiar with building Chromium on Ubuntu?
<dtchen> i'v already provided the uri in -devel
<pace_t_zulu> dtchen: thank you
<asac> dtchen: ok. so when was the pulse upstream version released for which you would have needed a freeze exception?
<asac> hmm
<asac> so are users in dip group or not?
<BUGabundo> asac: whats dip?
<asac> BUGabundo: please run groupps
<asac> groups
<asac> and paste what it gives ;)
<BUGabundo> cant... i'm on win grrr
<asac> heh
<BUGabundo> let me see if portableuuntuntu is installed
<BUGabundo> ohh the guy still hasnt made a jauty version as he promised he would
<BUGabundo> there i'll go dist-upgrading from hardy to karmic _again_
<gnomefreak> i need a music site with free downloads
<BUGabundo> i used one the other day gnomefreak
<BUGabundo> not on my PC now, cant recall link
<gnomefreak> ok ill keep looking thanks
<gnomefreak> does limewire let you download normal format or only mp3 (i think normal is acc but cant remember
 * asac lunch time 
<gnomefreak> good eating
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: whats "normal" ?
<gnomefreak> acc i think (whatever cd format is
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: CD is cdaudio...
<BUGabundo> when u rip it u choose the format
<BUGabundo> acc, ogg, mp3, wave
<BUGabundo> etc
<gnomefreak> yeah i have it set to mp3 but i would love to make a cd that my car radio can play
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: then your prob is the other way around
<gnomefreak> what do you mean?
<BUGabundo> u need to record the files into CD Audio, when u want it to read them
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: is it a choice whne you go to rip it?
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: its the other way around! LOL
<gnomefreak> i have to download that format?
<BUGabundo> pretty much any format u rip it, can latter be put into AudioCD
<BUGabundo> with more or less data loss
<gnomefreak> did i happen to say what somgs i wanted?
<asac> Jazzva: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=491120 ... new patch available ... we probably want to replace ours - maybe it starts to work again then
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 491120 in Prism "Prism build fails, because prism/common/Makefile.in is missing" [Normal,Assigned]
<gnomefreak> asac: is there a shutdown log?
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont know ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: i think syslog
<asac> prints something during shutdown
<asac> but the console stuff maybe not
<asac> maybe messages
<asac> or kern.log
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks i need to figure out what is causing this and i really dont want to reinstall
<Jazzva> asac: ok, I'll upload it
<asac> Jazzva: good. thanks!
<asac> Jazzva: maybe do a quick test spin ;)
<Jazzva> asac: no problem :)
<gnomefreak> it seems like the kernal log is right place but we will see
<gnomefreak> well shit
<gnomefreak> asac: have you ever seen something like this bug 370305
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 370305 in ubuntu "Jaunty fails to shutdown from FUSA" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370305
<gnomefreak> it seems the numbers change every shutdown
<gnomefreak> the bug scared him too ;)
<gnomefreak> oh wonderful, i really need someone who knows what they need to ask for this bug :(
 * gnomefreak bets this is kernel issue with .30
<aaronwinborn> after sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser and selecting firefox 3.5, i'm still getting 3.0 launched from links inside thunderbird. how can i fix that?
<aaronwinborn> and from quassel, it's selecting konqueror
<gnomefreak> tar.gz is compressed right?
<aaronwinborn> yes gnomefreak
<aaronwinborn> twice over
<gnomefreak> aaronwinborn: thanks
<asac> aaronwinborn: thunderbird with gnome-support takes the app to start from gnome preferred apps setting
<asac> GNOME -> menu -> preferences -> preferred applications
<aaronwinborn> asac: i'm using kubuntu
<asac> doesnt matter
<asac> if you have gnome stuff installed
<asac> it will use gconf setting
<asac> otherwise it depends on how you configured your browser previously
<asac> e.g. did you edit thunderbird prefs in the config editor?
<aaronwinborn> i don't have 'preferences' in my menu, and no 'preferred applications' anywhere in any of the menus that i'm aware of
<aaronwinborn> hmmm
<asac> aaronwinborn: well. log into gnome to change it
<aaronwinborn> i've been through 4 or 5 updates, no idea if i did that earlier
<asac> aaronwinborn: dpkg -l thunderbird\*gnome-support
<asac> if thats installed remove it
<asac> if its not installed, then you have setup your stuff in advanced config editor of thunderbird
<asac> search for http there
<asac> and i guess you will find that it just calls "firefox"
<aaronwinborn> $ dpkg -l thunderbird/*gnome-support
<aaronwinborn> No packages found matching thunderbird/*gnome-support.
<asac> not x-www-browser
<asac> aaronwinborn: typo
<asac> just copy what i posted
<aaronwinborn> oops
<aaronwinborn> un  thunderbird-gnome-support               <none>                                  (no description available)
<aaronwinborn> thanks asac, i'll look for advanced config editor for tbird then
<asac> aaronwinborn: preferences -> advanced -> config editor ...
<asac> search for "http"
<aaronwinborn> yeah, i've done that, not seeing firefox in any of the resulting options
<aaronwinborn> also just sorted by value and don't see that there either
<gnomefreak> did you try update-alternatives yet? also IIRC in the menu editor for KDE there is a prefered apps. menu item or its in the kde control center (cant remember what it is called
<aaronwinborn> gnomefreak: yes, that was the first thing i did: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser and selecting firefox 3.5
<gnomefreak> asac: this problem would be handled with QT support but as i understand mozilla is dragging their feet or stoped working on it all together
<aaronwinborn> gnomefreak: thunderbird still launches 3.0, and quassel irc launches konquerer
<aaronwinborn> i didn't see preferred apps
<aaronwinborn> but there is some kind of sys config menu item, i'll look for that
<gnomefreak> there is more htan one browser alternative as i recall maybe try setting those as well?
<gnomefreak> asac: we cant add full QT support for FF and/or thunderbird?
<gnomefreak> aaronwinborn: a ton of people suffer from this so if you find a setting to change let us know and we can update master bug at least i think we have a master bug
<aaronwinborn> gnomefreak: still no good. i've done update-alternatives (that lists konq, ff 3.0, and 3.5; i selected the third), then system settings & overrode its default handling to launch 3.5, and i've scanned through advanced config editor and can't even find an option listed there to override (that has firefox or some easily intuited setting name)
<aaronwinborn> gnomefreak: each time, i closed and reopened thunderbird. is it possible i need to log out and back in again?
<aaronwinborn> s/that has firefox/that has firefox as a value/
<gnomefreak> aaronwinborn: maybe, you went in the advanced config options in thunderbird right?
<aaronwinborn> yes, but i'm not sure what option to override there
<gnomefreak> im assuming that when you said that it was tbird not ff
<gnomefreak> what version of tbird?
<gnomefreak> why the hell is the tarball bigger than the file :(
<Jazzva> asac: btw, since prism patch is committed to the tree, won't the bot pull it in when it grabs a new revision from upstream?
<Jazzva> asac: and it's still not working for me (but it's building)... also, i removed prism, and it's still showing up in the add-ons as a system-wide extension. i think my system is also buggy :)
<jmehdi> Hi, I'd like to build a deb package for a Firefox theme, where can I find a how-to?
<asac> Jazzva: is it committed?
<asac> a few hours agao it waited for review
<Jazzva> jmehdi: check out http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions , packaging section. I suppose that should work
<asac> yeah. that should work
<Jazzva> asac: yes. Sorry, a few hours ago I was working on this school stuff :(
<asac> Jazzva: so now its committed?
<asac> if so it will get pulled in
<Jazzva> asac: yes. I increased the version to -0ubuntu2, so the bot should register a change
<Jazzva> asac: it will get pulled in... our patch, or new revision from upstream?
<Jazzva> asac: https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/prism/prism , the new rev should be visible soon
<Jazzva> asac: also, I tested prism in a clean profile, not working with the new patch... brb, late lunch
<asac> Jazzva: pfft
<asac> so they have a broken trunk?
<asac> Jazzva: did you see: bug 371640
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371640 in soyuz "Upload processing order is unstable" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371640
<asac> thats why our ppa now has severe hick-ups as it seems
<asac> aaronwinborn: so did you figure the confit editor ... thing?`
<asac> config
<aaronwinborn> asac: no, haven't yet. still up against a brick wall there; not sure what setting in advanced config to change to have tbird open ff 3.5 rather than 3.0
<Jazzva> asac: no, I haven't seen that bug until now
<asac> aaronwinborn: have you searched for http?
<aaronwinborn> asac: yes, it comes up w/ about 25 settings starting with network.http.*, none of which have anything other than boolean or number values
<aaronwinborn> except network.http.accept.default: text/xml,application/xml,application/xhtml+xml,text/html;q=0.9,text/plain;q=0.8,image/png,*/*;q=0.5
<asac> armin76: there is one with "handler"
<asac> aaronwinborn: ^^
<asac> let me check
<asac> aaronwinborn: network.protocol-handler.app.http
<asac> like that?
<aaronwinborn> asac: no
<aaronwinborn> network.protocol-handler.warn-external.http
<asac> aaronwinborn: any extension installed?
<asac> that does the launch/with firefox thing?
<asac> otherwise its a mystery why it starts a browser at all
<asac> anyway, out to buy some stocks ;)
<aaronwinborn> not as far as i know
<aaronwinborn> thanks for the help, asac
<asac> aaronwinborn: oh. maybe check if gnome-www-browser alternative exists
<asac> maybe thats used somehow
<aaronwinborn> no
<aaronwinborn> i tried creating user.js as outlined in http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-90475.html and that doesn't work either
<asac> dtchen: so the -proposed package is good so far
<asac> dtchen: so this upload was blocked on user-space side due to freeze exception issues or on linux side?
<asac> if its userspace side we certainly should get freeze exception process ready next time
<asac> what time frame are we talking aobut?
<asac> e.g. when did upstream release vs. when did we release?
<dtchen> asac: 0.9.15 was released on 13 apr. the upload was blocked due to FF and thus not attempted. keep in mind that fedora carries the upstream version, and that themuso/luke had been tracking 0.9.15-rcX in his ppa for a couple months.
<dtchen> asac: another very important component is alsa-lib 1.0.19, which was released on 19 jan
<dtchen> asac: however, there has been concern that mismatched alsa-lib and alsa-kernel versions will present problems
<BUGabundo> dtchen: so what do you have on karmic now?
<dtchen> asac: in practice, few people have experienced problems with older alsa-kernel matched with newer alsa-lib
<dtchen> BUGabundo: precisely what jaunty has
<BUGabundo> oh
<BUGabundo> dtchen: when do expect to package new stuff to break my system ;) ?
<dtchen> the audio stack will be resynced very soon with updated versions
<dtchen> no ETA; i'm traveling for work, luke's busy, though rest assured breakage is on the horizon
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> great
<BUGabundo> can't wait for it
<dtchen> luke will be merging 0.9.15 RSN
<BUGabundo> RSN ?
<dtchen> real soon now - in a matter of hours
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> ohh tomorrow will be trouble day
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-05
<gnomefreak> if someone is here what is the name of the package that allows you to use mouse in text mode (TTY#)
<asac> dtchen: thanks for clarifying.
<asac> odd
<asac> hmm. launchpad mailing lists are not normal mailing list as it seems ;)
<asac> can someone try to subscribe to https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily mailing list?
 * asac wonders if that works without being a team member at all
<Jazzva> asac: the daily bot checks if the version of last changelog entry is greater, or greater or equal than current in PPA?
<asac> Jazzva: i think it doesnt check that at all
<asac> it relis on the fac tthat the auto created version is higher
<Jazzva> asac: re: mailing list - Policy:  You must be a team member to subscribe to the team mailing list. ... that's what I get
<Jazzva> asac: well, I made a mistake in the yesterday's upload, so I want to push a new revision. current ppa has version 0.9.9+svn20090504r25221-0ubuntu1~umd1. Will it start build today if I adjust version in changelog to 0.9.9+svn20090504r25221-0ubuntu1?
<asac> Jazzva: well. today it will be 0.9.9+svn20090505 ;)
<asac> so it doesnt matter if you change changelog version or not
<Jazzva> asac: ok... sooo, it will autostart build every day. Ok then :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> the bot bumps changelog every day
<asac> we only change changelog version in bzr if we need to modify something because of a change from upstream
<asac> like adjusting patches
<asac> or new .install files or something
<asac> of course we also bump changelog when we bake a real release for archive
<Jazzva> asac: aha... ok
<Jazzva> asac: ok, pushed new revision, it should build today :)
<asac> prism?
<asac> great
<asac> does it work ;)?
<Jazzva> asac: well, if the latest trunk is ok, it will work :)
<Jazzva> I have  to pull it and run test build to see :)
<asac> Jazzva: i think the channel for this is #labs on irc.mozilla.org
<Jazzva> asac: Ok, I'll report there if it's not working. Though, I suppose they  know if their trunk is not in the working state atm
<asac> Jazzva: i wouldnt be so sure about that
<asac> Jazzva: they mostly work on a firefox extension that uses firefox to run those apps
<asac> we however, have a firefox extension and also the standalone ... and we dont use firefox, but xulrunner
<Jazzva> asac: ok, I'll report if it fails to build :)
<Jazzva> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/164901/ ... do we know about these errors?
<Jazzva> (reported by lintian)
<asac> Jazzva: yeah thats really wrong
<asac> Jazzva: its a bit of a mess
<asac> i think the /usr/share/prism/prism dir should be in /usr/lib/prism
<Jazzva> and there are other warnings, but I didn't paste them
<asac> and /usr/share/prism/prism should be a link to that dir
<Jazzva> asac: it's working now :)
<asac> Jazzva: i think its somehow still messy
<asac> we have /usr/lib/prism-0.9.9
<asac> thats afaik supposed to be the same as /usr/share/prism/prism
<asac> but its not
<asac> so in theory the link should go to the versioned dir
<asac> Jazzva: what is working?
<asac> prism?
<Jazzva> asac: prism... it's loading a website
<asac> great
<asac> so the patch was the problem
<asac> good
<Jazzva> asac: yes...
<asac> Jazzva: can you check if prism still works if you do the link stuff?
<asac> e.g. ln -s /usr/lib/prism-0.9.9 /usr/share/prism/prism
<asac>  (first removing /usr/share...)
<Jazzva> sure
<asac> Jazzva: i guess the "res" dir is missing
<asac> Jazzva: maybe backup the /usr7share thing so you can experiment whats wrong
<asac> in the end its supposed to work from command line
<asac> but also the extension in firefox is supposed to work
<asac> Jazzva: the extension can be tested by using tools -> Convert website to application in firefox
<Jazzva> asac: after this http://paste.ubuntu.com/164904/ all of prism is still working
<Jazzva> asac: that's what I used
<asac> ah
<asac> Jazzva: does prism-twitter still work?
<asac> e.g. we have wrapper packages for some stuff
<Jazzva> yes
<Jazzva> it's working...
<Jazzva> (running prism-twitter from terminal)
<asac> /usr/share/prism/prism/prism
<asac> whats that?
<asac> ah ;)
<asac> thats the binary
<asac> wow
<Jazzva> erm... running prism for the first time, then with just "prism"
<asac> nice
<asac> so prism is in good shape again ;)
<Jazzva> looks like it is...
<asac> Jazzva: can you try to fix the packaging like you did ?
<asac> e.g. the link stuff
<asac> and so on?
<asac> that might be a bit tricky
<Jazzva> I suppose I can try...
<Jazzva> asac: I'll check where I should fix that (in what file)...
<asac> Jazzva: i think the problem is that this whole tree gets packed into the xpi
<Jazzva> asac: we should also get prism-identica package... afaics, more people are using identica (at least in Ubuntu)
<asac> and the xpi.mk just extracts it
<asac> so we can either remove that dir and replace it with a link _after_ xpi stuff was run
<asac> or we can cleanup the xpi before
<Jazzva> asac: then I'll fix debian/rules for prism...
<asac> i would think the post stuff is the thing
<asac> Jazzva: right
<asac> Jazzva: we can add prism-identica
<asac> Jazzva: we just need a good icon afaik
<asac> for the .desktop file
<Jazzva> asac: http://twitter.com/Jazzva/status/1705728373 :)
<Jazzva> asac: post stuff?
<asac> Jazzva: yes, after the xpi.mk did its job
<asac> Jazzva: ok i think we should sanitize the .xpi here:
<asac> refractor.xpi:: build/prism
<asac> e.g. remove the whole prism tree there
<asac> then you can just create the link in binary-install
<asac> a bit below that rule in rules
<Jazzva> asac: ok, found it
<Jazzva> asac: I'll do a bit of VHDL for school now, then I'll dig into this, if that's not a problem :)
<asac> h_link -pprism usr/lib/prism-addons/extensions $(DEBIAN_PRISM_DIR)/extensions
<asac> dh_link -pprism $(DEBIAN_PRISM_DIR) /usr/share/prism/prism
<asac> Jazzva: i think that one in binary-install/prism::
<asac> Jazzva: assuming you removed the prism subtree from the zip in the other rule
<Jazzva> asac: done, still working
<Jazzva> asac: done, still working. Do we need to add libc depends? lintian says so :)
<Jazzva> asac: pushed new revision. Off to do a bit of VHDL
<asac> Jazzva: well. the problem is that there is still binary stuff somewhere in /usr/share i would think
<Jazzva> asac: lintian doesn't report it
<micahg> hi asac
<Jazzva> asac: I'll paste you all warnings and errors, just to get them
<Jazzva> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/164919/
<asac> micahg: hi. i will be available in ~1.5h
<asac> have to do lunch and have a call then and so on ;)
<micahg> ok
<gnomefreak> i hate python
<gnomefreak> who ever runs gwibber daily need to update depends on python in python-feedparser. I have it fixed locally
<gnomefreak> pushed to my PPA for karmic users
<micahg> asac: ping?
<asac> micahg: hi
<asac> sorry took a bit
<micahg> hi
<asac> micahg: so first, i saw a bunch of your bug triaging ... and i think its really great ;)
<micahg> cool
<micahg> that's what I wanted to check
<micahg> I didn't want to make a mess of your package
<asac> the amount of bugs against mozilla is really too huge
<asac> micahg: yeah. i think we can still improve things
<asac> micahg: look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/TriagersHandbook
<micahg> so all the dups for that master last night were ok?
<asac> thats basically a simple receipt book for mozilla bugs in new/incomplete
<asac> micahg: i dont know if all are ok. i saw that you usually did good work, so i didnt control everything ;)
<asac> micahg: if you are in doubt i am always here for a question
<micahg> ok
<micahg> great
<asac> micahg: so are you currently working on some specific bugs like New/incomplete?
<asac> or just all bugmail that comes?
<micahg> Bugs in New status
<asac> ah ok. thats great
<micahg> trying to either merge, invalidate, or convert to Q
<asac> micahg: does what i wrote in the triagers handbook make sense?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> You might want to link that page to this one
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Triage/Responses
<asac> micahg: feel free to clean that up ;)
<micahg> also, could you add the blurb you normally use about extensions to the link above?
<asac> i am not sure if the Responses are still up to date :(
<micahg> oh
<asac> a bit of a shame i know
<micahg> well, I try to use what's on the responses page
<asac> i did the triagers handbook because i thought that just "standard" answers dont help triagers to move bugs in the right direction
<micahg> do I need an ubuntu account to edit the wiki?
<asac> micahg: not sure. i think you need a launchpad account
<asac> micahg: try to "create a new account" on the wiki page
<asac> that should be enough
<asac> either that gets the authentication through launchpad or you need to set yet another new password ;)
<micahg> launchpad ID got me in
<asac> yeah cool (cant remember when i last logged in ;))(
<asac> micahg: so ... one the main purposes of doing bug triage is getting all the noisy stuff converted to question and filtered somehow; all the other bugs that are valid should end up in the normalized bug format and then forwarded to upstream bugzilla
<asac> micahg: so if you get bored with "New" processing feel free to extend your work in that direction ;)
<micahg> ok, sometimes I have trouble with converting to Q
<asac> micahg: in which sense?
<micahg> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+question/69209
<micahg> Did I goof on converting that one?
<asac> micahg: i dont think you goofed it up
<asac> micahg: this "flash does not work" pops regularly up
<micahg> asac: ok, so I should just keep troubleshooting
<micahg> oh, I have a Q for you asac
<asac> micahg: wait a sec lets finish this flash thing
<asac> micahg: so there are a few things that usually cause issues:
<micahg> that's exactly my Q :)
<asac> 1. user has some old flash installed in his profile -> Test: move .mozilla to a backup location and start firefox
<micahg> Wouldn't it be easier to have a user run apport collect on ff3 and see what extension versions are installed?
<asac> micahg: reconnect :(
<asac> 17:39 < micahg> that's exactly my Q :)
<asac> 17:39 < asac> 1. user has some old flash installed in his profile -> Test: move .mozilla to a backup location and start firefox
<asac> 17:40 < asac> 2. user has multiple flash things installed and flashplugin-nonfree isnt the one used -> Test: about:plugins also shows  gnash or swfdec or something
<asac> 17:41 < asac> 3. the xulrunner-addons-flashplugin alternative is messed up -> Fix: user should run sudo update-alternatives --config  xulrunner-addons-flashplugin
<asac> 17:42 < asac> and select flash there
<asac> 17:42 < asac> 4. same as 3. but mozilla-flashplugin alternative
<asac> 17:42 < asac> note: 3. and 4. is a real sucky situation and is partly a dpkg bug ... and partly because alternatives are just nothing  normal users know about
<asac> 17:43 < asac> micahg: so if 3. and 4. are fixed, we have ubufox so you can switch between flash/gnash and swfdec
<asac> 17:43 < asac> (thats for 2.)
<asac> 17:44 < asac> whenever you are on a website that has flash on it, there is a Tools->Manage Content plugins menu entry
<asac> 17:44 < asac> going there allows users to select whatever flash variant they want to use
<asac> 17:44 < asac> micahg: does that make sense?
<asac> 17:44 < asac> or is that too much ;)
<micahg> no, that's great
<micahg> regarding #1, Wouldn't it be easier to have a user run apport collect on ff3 and see what extension versions are installed?
<micahg> also, can I add flash triaging to the mozilla page?
<asac> micahg: feel free to reorganize the mozilla triaging page. My idea was to redo everything based on the new triagers handbook
<asac> which tries to give guidance how to get bugs easily over New/incomplete/confirmed to either triaged or invalid
<asac> personally i am not a fan of stock responses
<asac> unless they fit perfectly it can be quite depressing to see that users that tookj the time to file bugs get ask all those questions
<asac> imo its better write a short sentence ... and not something super-polite that is a stock response
<asac> of course its an experience thing
<micahg> well, if it's a first time a user is getting the stock response, it's probably good, if it's the 20th time, it might be annoying
<micahg> so, I should feel free to free form the responses then?
<asac> yeah.
<asac> micahg: yes. its more efficient except for the most common cases.
<asac> for instance if users have a bunch of extensions you can ask them to disable them
<asac> as a first attempt
<asac> micahg: the other question was whether making apport attach plugins would make sense
<asac> micahg: and yes, that makes sense. and actually it does that (except that there is abug currently in the apport hoook in jaunty)
<asac> similar to how apport submits ExtensionSummary list it also submits a pluginreg.dat by default
<asac> problem is that tehere are no absolute paths
<asac> (afaik)
<asac> so we dont know if its a custom flash install or something else
<asac> but usually that pluginreg.dat attached is good start
<micahg> ok, I'll make a flash triage section on the wiki later tonight
<asac> good.
<asac> micahg: if you could try out the triagers handbook that would be great too
<micahg> yes, I will try to use it
<asac> micahg: if it gets in your way or feels incomplete we can see what we do
<micahg> ok, when are you normally around?
<asac> but personally i think its a good improvement because it shows an easy path towards getting bugs triaged
<micahg> yes, Ubuntu has something similar now
<asac> micahg: european business hours but usually i am in here in the european evening as well
<micahg> are you GMT?
<asac> i am GMT+1 (or +2 depending on daylight saving)
<asac> @time
<asac> ubottu: time?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time?
<asac> ubottu: time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<asac> tse
<asac> too bad
<asac> !time
<asac> time
<asac> forget it ;)
<asac> @now
<asac> i dont even know which bot did that
<asac> anyway ... Europe/Berlin timezoon
<asac> zone
<asac> thats CET+2 atm afaik
<asac> err GMT+2
<asac> ;)
<asac> UTC+2
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I'm GMT -5 or 6
<micahg> so we're 8 hours apart
<micahg> 7 right now
<micahg> so I'm more likely to catch you in the evening
<micahg> or early morning
<micahg> before I go to bed
<asac> micahg: thats ok i am usually starting late ;)
<asac> more like a night owl
<micahg> ok
<micahg> about the flash bugs
<micahg> should I start duping them?
<micahg> or should they all be on their own?
<micahg> there are about 200 new flash bugs just in ff3
<asac> micahg: first: those flash bugs are all not firefox, but flashplugin-nonfree usually
<asac> so move them to that package
<micahg> ok
<micahg> what makes it a FF bug?
<micahg> if anything?
<asac> micahg: its really really unlikely that its a firefox issue
<micahg> ok, so I should move all of them?
<asac> micahg: if they complain about flash not working at all, then you can move them. if they say that sometimes there are grey areas, but sometimes it works
<asac> it can either be nspluginwrapper (if they use that) or a pulseaudio bug ... which causes flash to block and sometimes not redraw
<micahg> ok, also, some people aren't using the adobe flash
<micahg> so, I should leave those in FF or move them to the appropriate package?
<micahg> also, for people using gnash or swfdec, I can jsut propose using the adobe flash or should we try to debug the otheres?
<asac> micahg: at best we would teach them how to use ubufox to normally use gnash .. and only if it doesnt work switch to adobe
<micahg> asac: well, gnash doesn't support higher than flash 8 I thought
<micahg> I agree with you in principle
<micahg> but for newbies, it seems like it'll cause more trouble than it's worth
<micahg> brb 10 min
<micahg> asac: i'll have to continue this with you later
<micahg> I have to go to work
<asac> xul 1.9.2 dailies fail to build (patch doesnt apply ;))
<Jazzva> asac: ok, I'll check xul later...
<dtchen> Jazzva: are you still experiencing the "volume diminishes until inaudible after inserting headphones" symptom?
<Jazzva> dtchen: hmm, somehow external mic jack is working now, but internal mic is not working. brb, on the phone right now
<Jazzva> dtchen: back. I changed some parameter, related to snd_hda_intel, to "dell-bios" or something similar in some configuration file. After that, external mic jack is working perfectly, but internal analog mic is not working. It's a bug, but it's not really bothering me... That internal mic is a piece of crap
<Jazzva> dtchen: I added "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-06
<micahg> asac: is FF3.5b4 being backported to Jaunty?
<BUGabundo> micahg: wasn't it already?
<BUGabundo> oh nevermind I just use PPAs
<BUGabundo> so got confused
<micahg> BUGabundo: no, the version in jaunty is pre4
<micahg> preb4
<BUGabundo> ah
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 3.5~b5~hg20090503r25075+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 3.6~a1~hg20090503r27958+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<micahg> you're using a ppa
<micahg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5
<BUGabundo> micahg: I know! I told you that on the second line :)
<micahg> yep
<micahg> BUGabundo: I found out why I can't get it
<micahg> the packages didn't build yet :)
<slavsun> hi
<slavsun> Does anyone know how to add a field (for example Middle Name) to the address book in Thunderbird ?
<slavsun> is it possible ?
<asac> slavsun: not without looking. sorry.
<asac> if you find out let us know ,)
<slavsun> it seems to me that it is impossible
<slavsun> and very difficult thing to implement
<slavsun> )
<asac> slavsun: so you want to implement that?
<asac> i dont think its that difficult ;) ... but would have to look
<slavsun> I'm not a programmer unfortuately
<asac> welcome dpm_
<dpm_> hi asac :)
<asac> did you get the mail I just CCed you on?
<dpm_> just checking...
<asac> hmm
<asac> seems i have mail problems again
<asac> argh
<dpm_> asac: I got the message, thanks. It seems your mail is ok
<asac> dpm: i fixed it ;)
<dpm> good ;)
<gnomefreak> how do you find out what kernel point release you are on?
<asac> gnomefreak: uname -a
<asac> gnomefreak: or look at the package version
<asac> but to see what you are currently running use uname -a
<gnomefreak> asac: uname -a doesnt give me 2.6.28-11.30-generic 2.6.28-11-generic
<gnomefreak> that .30 or .42 is what i need to find out
<gnomefreak> maybe synaptic can tell me
<gnomefreak> i have a eeling .30 is what is cuasing these system halt problems
<gnomefreak> s/eeling/feeling s/cuasing/causing
<gnomefreak> it shows -11.42 but that cant be right this is a clean install never touched until now installed using ISO from april 11th
<gnomefreak> ha it is the kernel causing this issue
<gnomefreak> asac: post something to indenti please it seems gwibber is confused between indenti and twitter the colors are all wrong and random, im going for a smoke
<asac> hmm
<asac> not sure i am running plain jaunty version
<gnomefreak> i had upsate in jaunty to 2.6.28-11.15 from .14 but .14 shits down properly i didnt update because i need a working test case
<gnomefreak> damn lets fix that. s/upsate/update s/shits/shuts
 * gnomefreak needs spell check in irssi
<gnomefreak> ok it looks like my first eye surgery will be on june 8th than i have to wait at the very least 2 weeks before they do other eye depending on how i heal. so month of june i will be ina nd out depending on how i see. possibly into july
<gnomefreak> people need to stop using google-agenda-provider it is broken or it just breaks sunbird/lightning builds
<asac> gnomefreak: eye surgery? is that a laser thing?
<asac> or something caused by accident?
<gnomefreak> asac: no its cataracs(sp) remove lens and replace it
<tonyyarusso> Could someone please explain to me what warranty the "This might void your warranty!" warning on about:config is referring to, considering that the MPL reads "COVERED CODE IS PROVIDED UNDER THIS LICENSE ON AN "AS IS" BASIS, WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND< EITHER EXPRESSED OR IMPLIED,..."?
<asac> tonyyarusso: well. its just a warning and has probably no real legal effect
<tonyyarusso> but why on earth is it there?
<asac> i guess its just a wording folks thought was appropriate
<asac> tonyyarusso: to make a point
<tonyyarusso> hmmm
<asac> users reading that might understand "yeah, this is bad"
<micahg> asac: is there anything I can to do help with the build for ff3.5b4?
<asac> micahg: for jaunty?
<tonyyarusso> Might just be me, but I think it would make a ton of sense to come up with a wording that doesn't involve the word "warranty".  Otherwise you may have to deal with the unintended consequence of people getting the impression that if they don't mess with it they DO have a warranty, you know?
<micahg> either
<asac> micahg: its already in karmic
<asac> i plan to push that to -proposed or -security ... have to decide still
<gnomefreak> anyone using seamonkey 1 and or 2 i need somethi9ng tested
<micahg> It didn't build in amd64
<micahg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/firefox-3.5/3.5~b4+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<asac> tonyyarusso: could be. personally, i dont have a strong opinion about this. imo its an upstream decision
<asac> if you think its bad filing a bug upstream would be appropriate with better suggestions
<tonyyarusso> asac: Fair enough.
<asac> micahg: yeah. probably a transistional issue. let me retry
<micahg> ok
<micahg> thanks
<micahg> I can install from karmic repos
<tonyyarusso> ("But yapping here or using Launchpad is so much easier than tracking down where to do it upstream!")
<gnomefreak> may cause bugs that mozilla cant fix ;)
<micahg> once it's rebuilt
<gnomefreak> asac: ubufox doesnt give that dialog?
<asac> micahg: did xulrunner-1.9 build?
<asac> tonyyarusso: file a bug against bugzilla.mozilla.org ... against firefox -> general ;)
<micahg> yep
<micahg> oops
<micahg> wrong version
<micahg> it's 1.9.0.10
<micahg> 1.9.1 is the one for 3.5
<micahg> nope, not for amd64
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> failed for 64bit and built for rest of archs?
<micahg> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26299637/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1~b4%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<micahg> no, not all of the archs, just i386 and lpia
<gnomefreak> oh
<micahg> gnome and gtk deps are out of date
<gnomefreak> its deps not xulrunner
<micahg> right
<micahg> or so it seems
<gnomefreak> karmic has these versions it seems so maybe its just PPA that failed let me check all of them
<gnomefreak> the versions are too high karmi has lower versions
<micahg> so how did i386 and lpia build?
<gnomefreak> they should be >= 2.24 or around that anyway
<gnomefreak> micahg: not sure that is a goo question but if you policy each one you will see karmic versions are 2.24 where the ones in PPA are 2.13 or 2.1*
<gnomefreak> libgnomecanvas2-dev should be 2.26.0-1 not >=2.6 just one exampler
<gnomefreak> -r
<asac> micahg: ok all builds are retried
<gnomefreak> those need to be fixed in the gtk and gnomeui libs
<asac> if they fail again let me know
<gnomefreak> asac: they willl unless you changed something
<asac> gnomefreak: the failure is understood
<gnomefreak> >= 2.6.0 is greater than 2.26
<asac> no need to investigate
<asac> it was a temporary issue
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> libcairo-dev not being fulfillable because they were in universe
<asac> thats fixed afaik and so hopefully respin now works
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> that makes sense
<gnomefreak> i didnt look high enough before
<gnomefreak> asac: ment to ask where would {python:version} get its version from? what source file
<gnomefreak> well for that fact any {*:version} depend
<gnomefreak> yes i know python may have a different file listing them but i am not seeing it
<gnomefreak> i would have thought it would use version installed on system
<micahg> what type of info should I request for bug 367706
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 367706 in firefox "Firefox and epiphany won't start. "Bus error"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367706
<micahg> do I need to start with a backtrace?
<asac> micahg: that should be fixed by now
<asac> micahg: we had a problem with toolchain when karmic opened
<micahg> updating packages now
<asac> micahg: hmm. but user says its jaunty
<asac> micahg: we need a strace -f -eopen firefox 2>&1 | tee /tmp/ffox.log.txt
<asac> i have the feeling it pulls in some files the user installed somewhere in the /usr hirarchy manually at some point
<micahg> ok
<micahg> asac: just have the user attach?
<asac> micahg: yeah. ask him to start firefox like that and attach the log after it crashed
<asac> besides from that bus errors are really rare on x86 architectures
<asac> either its a complete messed up binary
<asac> or its a hardware issue usually
<micahg> oops
<micahg> should have had him do apport collect as well so we know what version
<asac> micahg: maybe. i think the strace will show that he is running something messed up
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I'll wait and see
<asac> either a manually installed firefox ... or he has some locally installed libs and so on
<micahg> strace will show that?
<asac> micahg: the strace command above shows all the files firefox opens during its run ... so yeah it will reveal what the user is running
<asac> or if the user has libs in /usr/local or something
<asac> micahg: try it ;)
<micahg> wow, that's a cool tool
<asac> its often helpful if things dont go away with fresh profile and still sound too fatal to be true
<asac> i mean if it was a real issue then we would get flooded by bugs ;)
<micahg> indeed
<micahg> what's the difference between strace and backtrace?
<asac> micahg: strace lets you monitor syscalls
<asac> backtrace is a way to look at the call stack of a program
<asac> which is a snapshot
<asac> usually at the time a crash happens
<asac> but you can also gdb into a program and get a backtrace at any point of time
<asac> micahg: syscalls are simplified speaking the communication between userspace (program) and kernel
<asac> so with strace you can guess what the program is doing
<micahg> ok, that's good to know
<asac> for us its usually just useful to see which files the firefox actually uses
<asac> you can find out if user has some bogus flashplugins installed somewhere and so on
<micahg> asac: when I tried to upgrade FF3.5, it didn't require the new xulrunner
<micahg> asac: when I tried to upgrade FF3.5, it didn't require the new xulrunner
<asac> micahg: yeah
<asac> does it work anyway?
<micahg> I didn't try
<asac> we didnt bump minimum version i think
<micahg> I wanted to check with you first
<asac> which hopefully is ok
<micahg> well, minimum is 1.9.1~b4~
<micahg> so it didn't ask me to upgrade from preb4
<asac> yes. but does firefox-3.5 stil start/work ?
<micahg> I'll try it
<micahg> hold on
<asac> if its broken we should have bumped the minimum version
<asac> otherwise its ok to not bump the minimum version
<asac> overly tight dependencies are not really good practice usually
<micahg> I thought FF and xulrunner were tight though?
<micahg> This is a nice touch: Please restart all running instances of firefox-3.5, or you will experience problems.
<micahg> but, I think maybe it should actuall pause the install until the user confirms
<micahg> I fyou use the GUI install, you won't even see that line
<micahg> all the major stuff works
<micahg> but, I would think I want the fixes in xulrunner as well
<micahg> isn't that the core for ff?
<asac> micahg: in our main browser with ubufox we display a notificatrion "restart" and button to restart
<micahg> ok, cool, but ubufox doesn't work on 3.5 yet ;)
<asac> micahg: if you have ubufox, try sudo touch /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/firefox-3.0-restart-required
<asac> micahg: no its not compatible yet. my fault
<micahg> that's ok
<micahg> just want to make sure it's in teh final version
<micahg> oops
<micahg> I just installed xulrunner-1.9.1~b4
<micahg> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.1b4pre and 1.9.1b4pre.
<asac> micahg: did the install finish?
<micahg> yep
<asac> once ~b4 is completely installed it should work
<asac> hmm
<yamo> hi
<asac> well firefox needs to be ~b4 too
<asac> but we have no real mechanism except Breaks: to enforce rdepends
<micahg> both are
<asac> which causes lots of collateral damage
<asac> so we dont do that
<asac> micahg: are you sure it still happens after all has finished?
<micahg> I think it's a config issue in the xulrunner package
<micahg> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.1b4pre and 1.9.1b4pre.
<micahg> they're the same
<micahg> and not the version I have anymroe
<asac> micahg: dpkg -L xulrunner-1.9.1 | grep gre.d
<asac> please paste the content of the file that comes out of that
<micahg> /etc/gre.d
<micahg> /etc/gre.d/1.9.1b4.system.conf
<micahg> oops
<micahg> sorry
<asac> the content?
<micahg> [1.9.1b4]
<micahg> GRE_PATH=/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1b4
<micahg> xulrunner=true
<micahg> abi=x86_64-gcc3
<asac> hmm
<asac> yeah
<asac> messy
<asac> so we should have bumped the build-depends lower version
<asac> of firefox
<asac> too bad
<micahg> no, this is after I upgrade xulrunner
<micahg> is there something else I need to upgradE>
<micahg> both xulrunner and FF3.5 are at b4
<asac> micahg: no. the firefox-3.5 build is messed up because we dont have opened up the maxVersion yet
<micahg> ah
<micahg> ok
<asac> micahg: edit /usr/lib/firefox-3.5b4/application.ini
<asac> and change maxVersion
<micahg> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/3.5b4/whatsnew/
<micahg> worked :)
<asac> micahg: ok uploading
<micahg> I've gotta go
<micahg> I can do more testing tonight
<micahg> mail me from LP if you need me to check anything else
<asac> micahg: sure. dont know if there is anything to test for today though
<micahg> ok
<micahg> tytl
<micahg> ttyl
<asac> cu
<micahg> thanks for the help
<micahg> I'm assuming this is better than filing bugs?
<asac> sometimes the turnaround is quicker
<micahg> ok
<asac> if its something like this min/max version thing i certainly want to know in person ;)
<micahg> gtg
<micahg> ok
<micahg> will keep in mind
<asac> micahg: are you subscribed to the mozilla-bugs mailing list?
<asac> micahg: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs
<jcastro> asac: check this out yo: http://code.google.com/p/gears/issues/detail?id=335
<jcastro> asac: so I was thinking a nice gears/prism bundle for karmic would be awesome.
<asac> jcastro: let me puncture this potential mess ;)
<asac> to see how much blood comes out of it
<BUGabundo> cwillu: ping
<jcastro> asac: heh, yeah
<jcastro> asac: I got it all working manually before I moved to 64 bit
<asac> what i see still looks insane ;)
<jcastro> asac: so theoretically it works
<asac> the svn has a full copy of all libs in the world ;)
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> uau
<jcastro> asac: so it's like all the other google stuff then. :p
<BUGabundo> now I know where to look when I need one
<asac> jcastro: yeah. actually i think the gears tree is the chromium tree
<jcastro> I think it is too
<asac> or read somewhere that the copied the gears tree to work on chromium ;)
<asac> so seems at least they noticed that maintaining duplicates is a mess ;)
<asac> A    gears-read-only/third_party/gecko_1.8/osx/gecko_sdk/include/private/pprthred.h
<asac> lol
<asac> there is full gecko_1.8 ;)
<asac> aka ffox 2
<asac> oh false alert ... its just the sdk
<jcastro> look at the things you go through to bring offline gmail and calendar to the masses!
<asac> hmm
<asac> i will add that to the mozilla related karmic list i guess
<asac> will the svn checkout ever end?
<jcastro> <3
<asac> i guess i can get a beer first
<asac> at least its past gecko1.9 now ;)
<asac> jcastro: so has chrome this gears thing integrated by default?
<asac> do you know?
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> but it doesn't work in linux yet
<jcastro> so if you go into chromium and try to enable offline access it doesn't work
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok
<asac> just was wondering in general
<jcastro> asac: I think a nice offline-capable thing for laptops would be compelling
<jcastro> asac: then we can just avoid the evolution/thunderbird conversations!
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> but those Mozilla already allows us to even set FF to use NM offline state?
<asac> BUGabundo: dont understand what you mean
<jcastro> yeah dude seriously
<asac> BUGabundo: ffox 3 has offline state detection through NM
<asac> BUGabundo: ffox 3.5 and later has it disabled by default
<asac> thats upstream decision not our
<asac> jcastro: whats the gmail market share? are there other webapps than google ones that support gears already?
<BUGabundo> asac: I know. that's why I stated if upstream reverted
<jcastro> I don't know, do you want me to find out?
<jcastro> the other one would be calendar
<BUGabundo> asac: WP does and a few others
<jcastro> that are packaged via prism in the archive I mean
<asac> jcastro: well. if its just google, the its just a missing feature ... if the world started using this then we block innnovation ;)
<jcastro> oh, other sites use gears, I was talking about the stuff that's in the archive already that can use it
<asac> BUGabundo: upstream reverted because there were too many loud voices complaining that NM tells offline if they dont use NM
<BUGabundo> asac: wasn't that a 3.0.x bug and latter fixed?
<asac> BUGabundo: no, firefox later has online/offline detection turned off
<asac> i dont call that a fix
<asac> they just stopped innovate in that area ... which needs to be fixed by providing something better than NM for online/offline detection
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> good to know
<BUGabundo> now I'll stop nagging, before jcastro gets even madder at me ;)
<jcastro> I'm not mad, I just can't understand anything you say
<jcastro> asac: I'm prepared to convince you at UDS with beers as to why this is a good idea
<asac> jcastro: its a great idea ;) ... the problem is that the resources are finite ... i hope we can put this under the chromium umbrella as some parts of third_party definitly needs to be figured there too
<jcastro> maybe we can build it out of the chromium tree or something
<jcastro> cool, I just wanted it on your radar to discuss at UDS
<jcastro> so you can tell me no in person, heh
<asac> if we could get rid of the gecko sdk copies we would manage to eliminate 300M from the tarball ;)
<asac> thats about half of the size
<asac> from what i see that seems doable and even upstreamable i guess
<BUGabundo> jcastro: really? is my written English *that* bad? I know that sometimes I don't express my self clearly, but that statement makes me wonder where the prob is!
<asac> maybe we can get rid of the v8 thrid party tree which is 158M
<asac> ;)
<asac> this probably isnt used for the xulrunner build anyway
<asac> (i hope)
<asac> holy crap ... why does gears ship sound stuff?
<asac> jcastro: ? did you ever hear any sound comning out of it ;)
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> asac: more probs for the audio team ? LOL
<dtchen> please no.
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ehehehehe
<asac> i enjoy great sound after updateing to proposed
<BUGabundo> asac: great
<BUGabundo> didn't it already hit -updates?
<asac> not sure ;)
<dtchen> asac: your symptoms were likely resolved due to linux, not really pulseaudio
<dtchen> unfortunately, so many HDA controllers are broken. what constituted an improvement for you was a nasty regression for others.
<asac> hmm
<BUGabundo> dtchen: eheh
<dtchen> asac: see /proc/version_signature
<asac> yeah. i didnt doubt i got the fix through linux
 * asac out for today
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-07
<micahg> asac: would you be able to check out the strace in bug 367706
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 367706 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox and epiphany won't start. "Bus error"" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367706
<asac> micahg: yeah unfortunately nothing obvious
<asac> micahg: asked a few more things. stabbing in the dark somewhat
<asac> maybe we really need a backtrace ... atm i hope its a graphics driver thing somewhat ... or an incomplete upgrade
<micahg> ok
<micahg> thanks asac
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<BUGabundo> does NM accept PPoE ?
<BUGabundo> *PPPoE
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-08
<asac> BUGabundo1: it supports that yeah
<asac> (but not accepting, just connecting over pppoe)
<BUGabundo1> loco user connecting to an external modem over eth cable
<BUGabundo1> NM not handling the modem, but could connect via cli
<BUGabundo1> after account created on NM, it could connect, even automaticly.
<asac> yeah
<asac> you have to create PPPoE connectoin setting
<asac> we dont have automatic detection of pppoe modem yet
<BUGabundo1> asac: thanks
<BUGabundo1> fixed
<BUGabundo1> night
<micahg> Should I tell people to try Karmic FF3.5 if they reported problems?
<micahg> or should I wait for it to be backported to Jaunty?
<micahg> asac: if people reported bugs with preb4 and I can't duplicate on b4, can I suggest people use karmic repo to try?
<asac> micahg: for now ask them to test dailies ... asking to upgrade to karmic isnt really likely to be succeed ;)
<asac> i hope i get those b4 builds up soon
<asac> but the dailies should be good to verify if the problem still exists
<micahg> asac: how does one test dailies?
<asac> micahg: ~ubuntu-mozilla-daily PPA
<micahg> ok
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-09
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<BUGabundo> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.2a1pre) Gecko/20090503 Ubuntu/9.04 (jaunty) Minefield/3.6a1pre ID:20090503175558
<BUGabundo> but I'm on karmic
<BUGabundo> why didn't FF update?
<asac> BUGabundo: karmic dailies == non-existing ;)
<BUGabundo> ahhhh right
<BUGabundo> how I miss fta
<BUGabundo> long vacation, enh ?
<asac> ;)
<asac> yeah.
<BUGabundo> he is not even updating identica
<asac> he has no access to computer afaik
<BUGabundo> he went DEEP offline
<BUGabundo> FTA: @bugabundo: ask @macno  ;) Published about  23 days ago
<BUGabundo> asac: how can any geek leave 23 days without a computer?
<BUGabundo> :p
<BUGabundo> so asac I've been hearding about this PGO thing for FF
<BUGabundo> is it any good ?
<asac> we dont know yet for sure. but most likely it helps getting a performance boost
<BUGabundo> and are we having it ?
<asac> no ... not yet.
<asac> but really soon i hope
<BUGabundo> http://www.tuxradar.com/content/benchmarked-firefox-javascript-linux-and-windows-and-its-not-pretty
<BUGabundo> ppl love to make charts
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> asac: more on PGO http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043592
<Drune> hi guys. There is any problem building firefox with PGO? Or it just _don't_build?
<BUGabundo> Drune: asac said it would be soon
<BUGabundo> I just don't know what it blocking it
<BUGabundo> [free] time I guess
<Drune> maybe it's just dont build with gcc and PGO enable.
<Drune> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=418866
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 418866 in Build Config "turn on profile-guided optimization (pgo) on linux" [Normal,New]
<Drune> Lot's of problems going here
<asac> Drune: problem is a) nobody found time to do it ... and b) its a bit different to upstream PGO, because we need to profile xulrunner and not firefox (or well at least xulrunner is the main code)
<Drune> c) Building it with GCC4 is so hard that everybody gives up :)
<asac> he?
<asac> no
<asac> we build stuff with gcc4 since ages
<Drune> but without PGO
<asac> why is that hard?
<Drune> because it just don't build, jemalloc errors, corrputed profiling files, etc
<Drune> Do you know anybody who have made a build of firefox pgo on ubuntu? :)
<asac> i would think you are doing somthing wrong ;)
<asac> but we will see
<asac> maybe there are patches needed
<asac> i will be looking at this real soon
<Drune> me and the rest of the world who tries to build it :)
<Drune> it's so hard that already exists a path to skip PGO on jemalloc build :)
<Drune> asac, thanks for your explanation
<asac> Drune: yeah. sorry i cant tell more. i just know that other distros already have pgo builds
<asac> at least someone pointed me to a pgo build at some point ;)
<asac> but i will see soon
<Drune> yes, seems that ArchLinux it's getting there
<Drune> not a clean PGO build, but it's satisfatory
<asac> Drune: how can oyu have a non-clean PGO build?
<Drune> patching it to skip several things of PGO scope. On Windows you don't need to skip jemalloc from being compiled with PGO. On Linux you need that, otherwise you won't be able to compile it.
<Drune> Check this patch: https://bug418866.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=305385
<asac> mozillla bug 418866
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 418866 could not be found
<asac> mozillla bug 418866
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 418866 could not be found
<asac> mozilla bug 418866
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 418866 in Build Config "turn on profile-guided optimization (pgo) on linux" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=418866
<asac> Drune: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=418866#c36
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 418866 in Build Config "turn on profile-guided optimization (pgo) on linux" [Normal,New]
<asac> so 4.4 seems to be fine
<asac> which we have in karmic
<asac> yeah. still seems to be problematic though
<asac> jemalloc was always a mess
<Drune> :)
<asac> wonder if anyone has tried something simple like using g_malloc ;)
<asac> instead of jemalloc
<Drune> not possible i guess
<asac> err
<asac> thats stupid
<asac> its definitly possible ,)
<asac> its a nspr thing
<asac> my bet is either they tried it or want to have the same stuff on all platforms ;)
<asac> they tried it == tried it and found that it doesnt give the same boost as jemalloc
<Drune> yes
<Drune> jemalloc is called as new feature
<asac> i know about all that. i still dont like it ;)
<Drune> firefox with some javascript eats all my cpu
<Drune> that's sad :(
<asac> i dont think it will go away because of PGO
<asac> most performance issues are in graphics driveres
<asac> really
<asac> everything else is just fun-sport on top
<asac> not sure what your javascript does
<asac> Drune: you should try firefox-3.5/3.6 from daily archive
<asac> let us know if it works better
<Drune> asac, yes i know
<Drune> can you point me the link for download plz?
<asac> Drune: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<Drune> installing..
<Drune> well
<Drune> it's working fine for now
<Drune> faster
<asac> Drune: 3.5? or 3.6?
<Drune> 3.5
<Drune> never heard of 3.6
<asac> 3.6 is trunk
<asac> e.g. where all the current development happens
<Drune> ah ok :)
<Drune> still prefer 3.5
<Drune> i need a stable desktop
<asac_> another reconnect
<asac_> what a messy connection again ;)
<BUGabundo> asac mine is on 2G and as been for 15min
<BUGabundo> stable
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> as stable as 2G can be
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> asac by the way: 50% when I press disconect nothing happens! known bug?
<asac_> i think i heard something yeah
<asac_> i thought it was the modemmanager build that had that
<BUGabundo> NM here
<BUGabundo> should I file it and search for dupes?
<asac> gimme a few minutes ... have to download all bugmails ;)
<BUGabundo> eheh asac
<BUGabundo> I'm out too
<BUGabundo>  LUG meeting
<BUGabundo> bbl
<asac> 17:07 < asac> hmm ... i cannot push to launchpad (bzr) ... ssh server problem?
<asac> 17:11 < asac> anyone else sees this?
<BUGabundo1> asac: I don't push much
<asac> heh
<BUGabundo1> but it could be the timeouts
<asac> ok
<asac> someone in launchpad showed up with the same problem
<asac> so seems there is a general issue with lp
<sebner> the issue is lp  ^^  /me waves at asac btw :D
<asac> hehe yeah. hi!
<asac> i managed to push now
<asac> good
<asac> ;)
<asac> just took ages
<asac> BUGabundo: pushed dailies for karmic manually ;)
<asac> so in 1-2 hours or so it might be your time ;)
<dtchen> asac: does linux-image-2.6.28-12.43-generic (jaunty-proposed) make pulseaudio work (or be tolerable) for you, whereas the release (linux-image-2.6.28-11.42-generic) does not?
<dtchen> asac: if so, please comment in bug 345627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345627 in linux "Crackling / scratching noise using Pulseaudio" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345627
<dtchen> i need to get a feel whether my commits need to be reverted, because so many people are complaining about other errors
<asac> dtchen: i am running #43 and that works well
<asac> but it worked well now since you said to me to test proposed
<asac> e.g. i think #42 was good as well
<BUGabundo> asac: thanks
<BUGabundo> asac: even for 64 bits? are buildds back online?
<asac> dtchen: when was #43 rolled out?
<dtchen> asac: ok, so what i'm interested in - if you have the time - is if you see regressions between 11.42 and 12.43 in terms of audio
<asac> dtchen: #43 works really good so far. so i definitly dont see regressions from #42
<dtchen> may 2nd-ish
<asac> hmm
<asac> was that when you said i should add the ppa?
<asac> err -proposed
<asac> anyway ... lets see if i can downgrade the kernel
<asac> dtchen: is #42 still the normal archive?
<asac> oh i even still have it
<dtchen> asac: it should be available in your grub menu choices if you haven't manually removed it
<asac> (it was -11)
<dtchen> right
<asac> dtchen: do i need to downgrade pulse too?
<dtchen> no
<asac> or are you only interested in kernel
<asac> ah ok
<asac> yeah ... let me reboot
<asac> ok bbim
<asac> dtchen: seems still good. guess for me most issues were in pulse?
<asac> dtchen: only problem that - afaik came back - is that totem kills sound
<asac> but i havent used totem with the other kernel
<dtchen> can you try totem on the other kernel, too, to attempt to reproduce it?
<asac> so i dont know if its the same ... let me boot the other kernel again
<asac> yeah
<asac> i can check that
<asac> but the real problems i had were really worth. now after the totem issues things recover and flash and all stuff work again after reload
<asac> previously once i managed to kill sound it would go nuts ... e.g. strange sounds
<asac> with accellerated video and stuff like that
<asac> and dying pulse process
<asac> ok rebooting again
<asac> dtchen: yeah so that problem also exists in the new kernel
<asac> gstreamer seems to have a general issue i guess
<dtchen> ok, thanks much
<asac> but totem is a mess anyway ... whatever it uses for video its just plain slow with my driver
<asac> so maybe its a buffer underflow thing or something :)
<asac> welcome
<asac> so i didnt really use -11 for a long time now, but from what i saw there are no regressions if those changes get backed out
<asac> i will switch more permanently to -11 if you want
<asac> dtchen: ?
<asac> e.g. is backing out the -12 changes currently the idea?
<asac> dtchen: May  9 19:32:08 hector pulseaudio[4066]: cpulimit.c: Received request to terminate due to CPU overload.
<asac> thats what i see in syslog when totem kills sound
<asac> interestingly restarting totem didnt fix it (e.g. sound was off)
<asac> but i had to start gmplayer with -ao pulse once (which worked)
<asac> and then totem worked again until it killed sound
<asac> again
<dtchen> right, ok.
<asac> dtchen: so CPU overload sounds really like gstreamer has issues with overload + pulse
<dtchen> that's the symptom everyone else is seeing
<asac> ah ...so thats the bug you are currently investigating?
<dtchen> yes
<asac> ok. in anycase. whatever came through -proposed fixed a bunch of much worse issues
<asac> (except the kernel)
<asac> so i guess the pulse changes are fine
<asac> i remember that i had this totem issue even when i had all the other issues
<dtchen> what a clusterfsck
<asac> dtchen: smells a bit like gstreamer bug to me ... flash + gmplayer with pulse works perfect
<asac> well at least gstreamer uncovered bug
<asac> pulse could probably recover better ;)
<asac> let me check if its an issue in gnash too ... which uses gstreamer
<asac> hopefully it doesnt cause this excessive CPU usage
<asac> dtchen: gnash is ok too ... doesnt trigger this issue
<asac> even when i slow down system
<dtchen> hmm
<dtchen> there are a ton of pulsesink fixes in git GSt/plugins/good
<dtchen> asac: how about multiple writers to the pulsesink, like multiple youtube videos simultaneously?
<asac> dtchen: with adobe? or gnash?
<dtchen> asac: both, preferably
<asac> dtchen: how many == multiple?
<dtchen> three or more
<asac> dtchen: so #43 is unbreakable .…. except totem
<asac> gnash ... adobe flash ... gmplayer with -ao pulse work well in parallel
<dtchen> what the heck is totem (or GSt or whatever) doing?
<asac> it must be totem ... gnash uses gst too
<asac> but i definitly had CPU utilized too with gnash now
<asac> didnt see any pulseaudio "CPU overloaded" message
<asac> esdsink.c(411): gst_esdsink_write (): /GstPlayBin:play/GstBin:abin/GstBin:audiosinkbin/GstGConfAudioSink:audio-sink/GstBin:bin5/GstEsdSink:esdsink1:
<asac> system error: Connection reset by peer
<asac> May  9 20:06:05 hector pulseaudio[6179]: cpulimit.c: Received request to terminate due to CPU overload.
<asac> why do i need to start gmplayer once? and that helps?
<asac> let me check if gnash cures the state too
<asac> yeah ... so gnash cures ... even though it uses gstreamer
<dtchen> if the pulse daemon die, it will respawn automatically upon the next client attempting to connect
<dtchen> dies*
<asac> dtchen: yeah. but why doesnt it do that for totem?
<asac> or well. totem doesnt complain that no sound server is there
<asac> its just that there is no sound at all until i use some other sound app
<dtchen> odd
<asac> let me try multiple times ;)
<asac> so yeah totem doesnt restart pulse
<dtchen> thanks so much for testing
<asac> dtchen: what would trigger the pulse restart? e.g. which lib does it ... and when?
<asac> grabbing some food
<dtchen> asac: libpulse0 -> libpulsecore9 -> pulseaudio
<kklimonda> hey, is someone working on google gears package?
<dtchen> ouch, those GSt fixes are incredibly invasive
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-10
<asac> kklimonda: yeah. i started to clean the messy source up
<asac> will take a bit longer though
<asac> if you can package, go ahead ... should be easy to package. problem are those hundreds of megs of system libs shipped in their source tree ... thats where i am working on ... i clean up the source so it can actually be distributed (e.g. remove 500+M from source tarball and use system libs instead)
<gringo_> hi, I followed the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Packaging but I ran into a problem.
<gringo_> bzr buiddeb fails when running: dh_link -pmozilla-spellchecker-romanian /usr/share/mozilla-spellchecker-romanian /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/
<gringo_> dh_link: link destination debian/mozilla-spellchecker-romanian/usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/ is a directory
<gringo_> the sources ar at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~lucian.grijincu/firefox-extensions/mozilla-spellchecker-romanian.upstream and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~lucian.grijincu/firefox-extensions/mozilla-spellchecker-romanian.ubuntu
<asac> #MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND = sh build.sh
<gringo_> can anyone help me with this? I haven't built .debs before, let alone .debs for mozilla extensions
<asac> gringo_: create a build script that produces a .xpi file
<asac> i think the generic xpi.mk build system doesnt know how to do dictionaries
<gringo_> oh. ok. for this simple extension that means zip-ing all needed files into a .xpi? am I correct?
<asac> gringo_: try MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND = zip -r mozilla-spellchecker-romainian dictionaries/ COP* install.rdf
<asac> sry
<asac> gringo_: try MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND = zip -r mozilla-spellchecker-romainian.xpi dictionaries/ COP* install.rdf
<asac> gringo_: also (not sure if this makes a difference for you), use /usr/bin/med-xpi-unpack to create the .upstream source tree
<gringo_> ok. now it added the files to the xpi, but it still fails at
<gringo_> dh_link -pmozilla-spellchecker-romanian /usr/share/mozilla-spellchecker-romanian /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/
<gringo_> dh_link: link destination debian/mozilla-spellchecker-romanian/usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/ is a directory
<asac> hmm.
<asac> gringo_: maybe the emid autodetection fails
<asac> gringo_: try:
<asac> MOZ_XPI_EMID = ro-RO@www.archeus.ro
<gringo_> cool. fixed! :) thanx a lot!
<asac> welcome
<asac> gringo_: arent those dictionaries already available in the language-pack-ro*
<asac> ?
<kklimonda> asac: Nah, I see no reason to make a package from 600M+ sources if you are working on cleaning it up. :)
<gringo_> there's noting usefull in language-pack-ro. in language-pack-ro I found translations for applications (.po files) and a mozilla.tar.gz, which does not contain the dictionary. only GUI transalations from what I can see.
<gringo_> sorry, typo, i found the .po files and mozzilla.tar.gz in language-pack-ro-base.
<asac> gringo_: well, what i thought is that we ship the -ro hunspell/myspell dictionaries
<asac> myspell-ro
<asac> lets check whats in there
<asac> /usr/share/myspell/dicts/ro_RO.aff
<asac> /usr/share/myspell/dicts/ro_RO.dic
<asac> gringo_: do you have those?
<asac> are those the same that you ship?
<asac> or maybe they dont work?
<gringo_> i'm checking to see if they are up-to-date.
<asac> gringo_: from what i see they should show up in ffox
<gringo_> diff /usr/share/myspell/dicts/ro-RO.aff ro.aff -u | wc -l
<gringo_> 2106
<asac> yeah.
<gringo_> diff /usr/share/myspell/dicts/ro-RO.dic ro.dic -u | wc -l
<gringo_> 380164
<asac> but that doesnt even tell that your dicts are newer ;)
<gringo_> these are the ones from the official romanian dictionary from addons.mozilla.org
<asac> so point is, if our dictionaries dont work after installed myspell-ro we should rather update myspell-ro instead of packaging an extension
<gringo_> I'm not the maintainer of that package
<asac> or if they are not up-to-date of course
<asac> gringo_: well. those are myspell dictionaries; this means that the addons mozilla folks copy them from somewhere
<asac> which is probably the same place where we pick them from
<asac> anyway. so if you think our dictionaries aren't updated, just file a bug about that in launchpad against myspell-ro
<asac> give me bug id and i will assign someone who takes care of dictionaries
<asac> what is "cedilla" ?
<gringo_> i think there is a bug related to this (there was a quarrel about imporpper versioning schemes). can dictionaries be updated durring the jaunty release or must this awit for karmic?
<asac> i am not 100% sure, but dictionaries sound like a safe thing to update in a stable distro ... given they get enough baking in development release and in -proposed
<gringo_> windows 98 xp 2003  are incapable of displaing some romanina characters out off the box (the characters are șȘțȚ)
<asac> heh
<asac> yeah
<gringo_> but they can display some characters that look similar that have a cedilla underneath, and not a comma as the correct romanian characters.
<gringo_> ok. I'll check with myspell-ro and it's maintainer.
<gringo_> thanks a lot again.
<asac> gringo_: in ubuntu there is probably a different maitnainer
<gringo_> ok I know the maintainter (Jani Monoses), he's part of Ubuntu Romania, kickstarter of Xubuntu, maintainer of KiwiLinux - ubuntu derivative for .ro and others :)
<asac> ok
<gringo_> I'll see what we can solve.
<asac> if you need support let us know
<gringo_> ok. thank you :)
<kklimonda> hmm.. looks like a noscript extension is "a bit" out of date. Should I contact debian maintainer or make a debdiff for ubuntu?
<asac_> 15:06 < kklimonda> hmm.. looks like a noscript extension is "a bit" out of date. Should I contact debian maintainer or make  a debdiff for ubuntu?
<asac_> 15:21 < asac> kklimonda: is that extension in code.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions `
<asac_> 15:21 < asac> ?
<kklimonda> asac: doesn't look like it
<asac> kklimonda: your preference. if debdiff is easy we can do that and file a "please update bug" and attach it to debian
<asac> (and upload direclty to ubuntu)
<gnomefreak> does firefox use hunspell as spell checker?
<gnomefreak> asac: you around we need to move ubufox to suggests from reommends in 3.5 3.6 3.0 is fine. not sure why it was moved to recommends. If im not here if you reply please email me but talking about bug 365965
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365965 in ubufox "ubufox depends on synaptic through another package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365965
<gnomefreak> i think lp just died
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: you were packaging firegpg (well, you are listed as a contact on wiki)? What has happened to it?
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: nothing yet i have it in my PPA at the moment. I am waiting for a out come of the Iceweasel branding of our extension packages. I will update it to latest when i get time.
<gnomefreak> ass i recall iceweasel-firegpg ot whatever the name is is in repos but older version than in my PPA and that is old as well
<kklimonda> you are building it from source or use .xpi ?
<kklimonda> yeah, it's old :)
<gnomefreak> from source using svn IIRC
<gnomefreak> ill be back im doing upgrades and its going to be a while
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: if i find time thursday or friday or later i will update it
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: k, thanks :)
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> theres an issue here damnit
<gnomefreak> something is really fucked up here. cant use firefox cant open thunderbird nor seamonkey can open epiphany or any other browser and email
 * gnomefreak has a bad feeling about this :(
<gnomefreak> failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1):  during updates and email provides low diskspace and i know o have plenty left like 50 gigs left
<gnomefreak> maybe a bit longer before i get to firegpg :(
<gnomefreak> There is not enough space on the destination. Try to remove files to make space.
<gnomefreak> what the hell borke
<gnomefreak> broke
<gringo_> gnomefreak: run a "df" and see if you have mounted file systems with no or little space.
<gnomefreak> its not reading my disk space correctly
<gnomefreak> its seeing it as a 20 gig when its 80 gig
<gringo_> maybe it's trying to write to a full disk.
<micahg> gnomefreak: is it showing your drive smaller that it originally was?
<gnomefreak> micahg: yes
<micahg> gnomefreak: did you repartition recently?
<gringo_> only firefox?
<gnomefreak> ill be back im going to find the problem i hope
<gnomefreak> micahg: i installed to use the full disk and it worked fine until today i havent been online in 4 or so days
<gnomefreak> ill be back
<micahg> ok
<micahg> ok, bug 310207, user says custom font is causing trouble
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310207 in firefox-3.0 "Site http://derstandard.at isn't rendered correctly." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310207
<micahg> I"m guessing we don't support somethingl ike this, right?
<micahg> Do we support the Mouse Gestures Redox addon?  Is there an Ubuntu package for it?
<asac> micahg: yeah. we have that package
<asac> mozgest ... packaged in a firefox-extensions branch even
<asac> (iirc9
<micahg> asac: is it the redox version though?
<asac> yes
<micahg> ok
<asac> well. there is a non-free binary component that we cant ship
<asac> but that doesnt work anyway and the author has lost the sources ;)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so I"ll move that bug to the appropriate package
<asac> yes
<asac> micahg: well. only if they see the bug in the packaged version
<micahg> I've got the new FF3.0 bugs under 640 now
<micahg> I'll check the  packaged version
<asac> tell them to use package and uninstall their profile version in toolls -> addons
<micahg> They had a fix by changing a setting
<asac> if there is a simple fix, we can probably do it
<asac> let me know what you fincd
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I've been using the FF daily version
<micahg> seems pretty stable
<micahg> Also, a new profile in 3.0 fixed FF acting slow
<micahg> I'm learning a lot triaging
<asac> yeah
<asac> if you can identify which parts slow things down that would be another step ;)
<micahg> I have the profile saves
<micahg> I just use firefox -p to launch now
<micahg> I still need to make that flash troubleshooting page
<micahg> but I've been busy
<asac> yeah.
<BUGabundo> I just use the Guest Session so I always have a clean profile
<asac> i think time woudl be better served by fixing the flash situation rather than investing lots of time in wiki pages that describe workarounds ;)
<BUGabundo> and that way I don't have to close my Firefox process
<BUGabundo> asac: documention is always good
<asac> well, documentation yes, but workarounds ;) ? ... no.
<micahg> asac: not workarounds, but troubleshooting
<asac> yeah
<asac> if its a bug triage page its definitly better ;)
<micahg> yep, that's the stuff you gave me
<e-jat> hi asac
<asac> hi
<asac> e-jat: cool. so you are malay translator?
<e-jat> a part of the team ..
<asac> great. and how many are you?
<e-jat> for ff i think +- 15 people
<e-jat> but for ubuntu-l10n-ms currently have 42 active member
<e-jat> sorry to interrupt your conversation with micahg
<micahg> e-jat: np
<e-jat> so .. do i need to translate the jar file that u send to me ?
<asac> no
<e-jat> example u send to me is ast right ?
<asac> e-jat: do you have a link to the xulrunner-1.9/firefox-3.0 translation state in launchpad?
<micahg> asac: we have 1.9 in Ubuntu and user was using 2.0.3
<micahg> for mozgets
<micahg> mozgest
<e-jat> xpi po ?
<asac> micahg: yeah. tell him to check the package we have
<asac> e-jat: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/firefox-3.0/+pots/firefox/ms/+translate
<asac> e-jat: thats quite complete
<asac> however: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+pots/xulrunner/ms/+translate
<asac> thats incomplete ;)
<e-jat> owh ..
<e-jat> now i got it ..
<asac> e-jat: anyway. looking forward i think we want to translate firefox-3.5 and xulrunner-1.9.2 ...
<asac> however there are no translation packages yet avaialble for that
<e-jat> ic ..
<asac> so what we can do i setup the template for ffox 3.5 in launchpad firefox project
<asac> let me try
<BUGabundo> asac: imagine me as noob: what's the diff between xul and ff ?
<micahg> asac: should I move the bug from ff3 to mozgest?
<asac> e-jat: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/firefox/3.5
<e-jat> BUGabundo: nice Q
<asac> BUGabundo: xulrunner is for firefox what gtk and libgnome is for any gnome app ;)
<micahg> It's also the basis for Thunderbird and Songbird
<asac> so in other words: xulrunner is the runtime environment and sdk that allows you to build apps like firefox or thunderbird
<BUGabundo> ok
<e-jat> ic
<BUGabundo> now I know a bit more
<asac> firefox/thunderbird are in theory just a thin layer on top of all the xulrunner toolkit ...
<asac> ;)
<micahg> asac: should I move the bug from ff3 to mozgest?
<asac> micahg: yeah
<micahg> thanks
<e-jat> asac: so its mean .. u will be using ff 3.0 for ff3.5 ?
<asac> e-jat: so ... what i am now trying to do is to upload the ffox 3.5 template to the firefox project
<asac> e-jat: the tradeoff is that the strings wont show up on the ubuntu translation page ... instead you would need to go to the firefox page and translate there
<asac> to get things started you can probably upload the current ffox 3.0 translations
<asac> most likely that will give you a good start
<e-jat> ic
<asac> e-jat: so... i have to build xulrunner 1.9.1 and firefox-3.5 now ... that will take about an hour ... then i have the en-US.xpi templates
<asac> i can upload
<e-jat> y not 1.9.2  ?
<asac> e-jat: ffox 3.5 is xulrunner 1.9.1
<e-jat> asac: thanks . so i can tell my team to start work out for 3.5 templates
<asac> ffox 3.6 is xulrunner 1.9.2
<asac> e-jat: right
<e-jat> asac: owh ok ..
<e-jat> ic
<e-jat> have tested 3.6 .. but not all addon supported right :)
<asac> sure.
<asac> most likely for quite a long time still
<asac> first ffox 3.5 needs to get out
<asac> that can take long time ;)
<e-jat> :)
<e-jat> asac: its good if malays will be in 3.5
<e-jat> so we can push all government agencies to use ff :)
<asac> yeah. lets work on that
 * BUGabundo is using 3.6 as main browser
<asac> most likely you will not be ready for the first release
<asac> but translations are regularly added after release
<e-jat> even our loco bank using ff for their kiosk
<e-jat> asac: its ok ..
<asac> e-jat: now they just need to switch to ubuntu ;)
<asac> that would be even better
<e-jat> asac: huhu
<e-jat> asac: some of the agencies here already use ubuntu ..
<BUGabundo> e-jat: that's seems a nice place for a FOSS lover to be
<asac> e-jat: is there a malay windows at all ;)
<asac> ?
<BUGabundo> here its REALLY hard to see that
<asac> i heard that internationalization for win was really bad
<e-jat> asac: not sure about it ..
<e-jat> i think here .. they still use EN as default
<asac> heh
<e-jat> asac: i guess so ..
<micahg> asac: do I get a prize if I can get New FF3 bugs under 600?
<micahg> :)
<e-jat> micahg: winks
<asac> micahg: heh ;)
<micahg> also, I don't usually get feedback from people
<asac> yeah
<micahg> I think I've set about 50 bugs to incomplete in teh past week/week.5, but only got about 3 responses
<micahg> also, Is there a doc for what to use tags for on bugs?
<asac> thats the normal ratio if you ask users to re-test
<asac> micahg: we dont use anything specific for tags anymore
<asac> at lesat for mozilla stuff
<micahg> ok
<micahg> good to know
<micahg> I won't have to worry about tags until finish with mozilla stuff
<micahg> asac: do you run all the mozilla packages (TB, FF,, ...)?
<asac> micahg: if there is a bug you dont know which package they belong to (filed against wrong firefox package), just remove the package name
<asac> some folks process bugs without packages (e.g. just Ubuntu) regularly
<asac> micahg: well. i dont run all all the time
<asac> i usually test htem
<asac> besides from that i use trunk for ffox and tbird 3 for bugmail
<micahg> sorry, I meant in Ubuntu
<micahg> as in PM
<e-jat> asac: may i ask .. if previouly i use gnome .. then currently i use kde .. how do i make the save as dialog box using kde dialog box rather than nautilus ?
<e-jat> previously i need to hack/edit file in xulrunner ..
<BUGabundo> e-jat: AFAIK Mozilla uses it own box
<e-jat> BUGabundo: owh ok ..
<e-jat> so its mean .. mozilla will use the same box whether in any desktop right /
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> again, AFAIK
<e-jat> owh ok ..
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-10
<BUGabundo_remote> yes,yes, Sleep is overrated
<ddecator> BUGabundo_remote: why yes it is
<Dimmuxx> is anyone else having problem with videos using the video tag in firefox 3.6.4 build3 64bit from the security ppa? They play for less than a second and then just stops with no way to start them again.
<Dimmuxx> the 32bit build seems to work
<ddecator> do you have an example?
<Dimmuxx> air.mozilla.com
<ddecator> the .ogg stream on the left isn't loading for me, is that what you're talking about?
<Dimmuxx> select one of the old recordings in the list
<ddecator> ah, now it's working. it's fine for me with the 3.7 daily on 64-bit. let me try the 3.6.5 daily
<ddecator> huh...yah, doesn't work on 3.6.5, starts for a second then freezes
<Dimmuxx> okay good then it's not just broken here
<ddecator> nope, and i haven't seen a bug report for it. let me look real quick to make sure
<BUGabundo_remote> which ppa has TB3 ?
<ddecator> only the daily-build does atm
<ddecator> Dimmuxx: you said it's working on 32-bit?
<BUGabundo_remote> shame
<Dimmuxx> ddecator: yes
<ddecator> might be bug 450684, if it's pausing at the beginning to buffer, although that shows it happening for 32-bit as well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450684 in firefox-3.5 "html5 ogg media does not resume reliably after buffering" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450684
<ddecator> huh, now this video is playing fine
<ddecator> ah, yup, the bug is that if it pauses, you can't play it. the timing is probably due to buffering
<ddecator> fixed in 3.7 though (for me at least)
<ddecator> Dimmuxx: does that sound right?
<Dimmuxx> ddecator: yeah more or less but it doesn't stop because of buffering here
<Dimmuxx> i've got 100mbit so it fills up quickly but still stops directly
<ddecator> for any of them you try?
<chrisccoulson> has anyone seen micahg online recently?
<ddecator> chrisccoulson: yesterday. he might be heading to uds right now (if he isn't already there)
<chrisccoulson> thats what i'm wondering
<chrisccoulson> i don't know if he is here already
<ddecator> not sure, idk when he left, but he was on last night
<Dimmuxx> ddecator: none of them seems to work, I tried some other html5 videos yesterday and they didn't work either but now I found some that do work
<Dimmuxx> the i386 build seems to work all the time
<ddecator> Dimmuxx: yah, that's what i had too, not sure if it was just because it paused for a sec to start buffering at the beginning (i have a fast connection too, but even with 3.7 a lot of times it pauses for a fraction of a second to buffer)
<ddecator> i don't have a 32-bit system, so i can't test on there
<ddecator> BUGabundo_remote: micah plans to start a thunderbird stable ppa like the firefox one i believe
<Dimmuxx> hmm one of the videos didn't work now on i386
<Dimmuxx> so I guess they are both broken
<BUGabundo_remote> great
<BUGabundo_remote> I hate recommending daily ppas to ppl
<ddecator> Dimmuxx: my guess is that it's that bug i found. i'll comment that it's fixed on 3.7 in a bit and try to find an upstream report
<Dimmuxx> ddecator: yeah, 3.7 seems to work for me too
<ddecator> good deal
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: MAUUAUAU
<BUGabundo_remote> restarting chromium just restart X again :(
<BUGabundo_remote> "You have been signed out of this account.
<BUGabundo_remote> This may have happened automatically because another user signed in from the same browser. To continue using this account, you will need to sign in again. This is done to protect your account and to ensure the privacy of your information."
<fta> http://twitpic.com/1mn13e
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, too bad for you ;)
 * BUGabundo_remote stabs fta
<BUGabundo_remote> Program received signal SIGINT, Interrupt.
<BUGabundo_remote> pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () at ../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/pthread_cond_wait.S:261
<BUGabundo_remote> 261	../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/pthread_cond_wait.S: No such file or directory.
<BUGabundo_remote> 	in ../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/pthread_cond_wait.S
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: ^^^^^^^^^^still there !!!!!!
<fta> was the bug marked as fixed?
<BUGabundo_remote> don't recall
<BUGabundo_remote> they made a patch, and your bot build it
<BUGabundo_remote> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=40803
<BUGabundo_remote> Status: 	Fixed
<BUGabundo_remote> should I reopen?
<fta> yep, with a good backtrace
<BUGabundo_remote> I filed a new one
<BUGabundo_remote> will try to get a good bt
<BUGabundo_remote> its not that easy... it won't crash... just freeze
<BUGabundo_remote> eheh Light... boot in 7 secs... browsing the web in 10...
<BUGabundo_remote> heck I can't make FF open in under 10 secs :)
<fta> http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/android-powered-lego-robot-solves-rubiks-cube-in-24-seconds-06-05-2010/
<gnomefreak> ah fixed ;)
<gnomefreak> bug 578210
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 578210 in ubiquity "ubiquity fails to install kubuntu on lucid 64bit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578210
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=43741
<gnomefreak> gobby is really sucking atm i cant get rid of lucid meetings
<gnomefreak> sorry s/meetings/docs
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke maybe it will come to me
<kermiac> Hi. I'm trying to re-assign what was originally reported as a ubuntuone bug - bug 576072. when using firefox or chromium to download a file named ".bashrc" it is saved as "bashrc". When using Opera to download the same ".bashrc" it is saved correctly as ".bashrc". I have tried this from multiple file hosts & the result is always the same
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 576072 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone hidden files are stored as non-hidden after downloading" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576072
<kermiac> <yofel> hm, indeed, if you open a dot file and use save page as... it's properly saved as .file, but if you use the download file dialog the . is missing
<kermiac> the download dialogue acually says ".bashrc", but the filename when it is save on the disk is "bashrc". I have uploaded 3 example .bashrc's to 3 different hosts - sorry in advance for 3 line post
<kermiac> http://www.mediafire.com/?njnywyh5jox
<kermiac> http://www.filedropper.com/bashrc_1
<kermiac> http://rapidshare.com/files/385623472/.bashrc.html
<gnomefreak> i havent tried ubuntuone in a while, once i figure gobby out maybe ill play with it again
<Kangarooo> kermiac: you asked here?
<kermiac> gnomefreak: I uploaded the same file to 3 other file hosts. It's not a u1 web interface issue
<Kangarooo> why its not possible to save hidden files? in linux hiden files are files with point in from of name .name
<kermiac> Kangarooo: yes, I posted the question before you joined
<Kangarooo> and why if I save hiden file and want to overwrite it its not overwriten but made filename but .filename is deleted.
<kermiac> gnomefreak: just in case you missed my last comment due to connection issues - I uploaded the same file to 3 other file hosts. It's not a u1 web interface issue
<gnomefreak> kermiac: i did miss it. did you try using the dile dir in ~/? but i havent played with it since it first came out
<Kangarooo> kermiac: can you give link to bug ? I want to add comment about that my .bashrc file is now deltedet :)
<Kangarooo> that's a security issue
<kermiac> gnomefreak: sorry, I don't understand what do you mean by "dile dir"?
<gnomefreak> file dir. you can add files to the ubuntuone dir.  but im not real sure what you are asking. im if i understand you. you can not upload a .file to ubuntuone using firefox only?
<gnomefreak> sorry i have a crap load of things going on at one time
<kermiac> sorry, I obviously didn't explain myself properly
<kermiac> I can upload the ".bashrc" file fine
<kermiac> but when I try to download it
<kermiac> the "save as" dialogue shows ".bashrc"
<kermiac> but the file is actually saved as "bashrc"
<kermiac> gnomefreak: does that make more sense?
<Kangarooo> from where here came ubuntuone ?
<gnomefreak> kermiac: maybe because it already exsits. and not real sure what FF has to do with it
<Kangarooo> I understand problem is in FF and Chrome and Opera . how ubuntuone is related to that?
<gnomefreak> change name to .bashrc.old and than try to save the .bashrc
<gnomefreak> ff chrome are on gecko but opera is not
<kermiac> ok, if the file ".bashrc" already exists, it deletes the original ".bashrc" but saves the file as "bashrc"
<Kangarooo> omg. I think ill make a video. words are real easy to misunderstand but first kermiac can you give bug link?
<Kangarooo> yes kermiac understood corect
<gnomefreak> ok give me the bug # and ill look at it in a few minutes. i have to figure this gobby shit out and than restart updates
<kermiac> if the file ".bashrc" does not exist in the directory you are downloading it to the file is still saved as "bashrc" instead of ".bashrc"
<kermiac> ok bug 576072
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 576072 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone hidden files are stored as non-hidden after downloading" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576072
<Kangarooo> and also deleted the original file strangely
<kermiac> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> kermiac: np
<gnomefreak> kermiac: Kangarooo most of us (except me are at UDS so it may not be fast)
<kermiac> gnomefreak: yes,np - I understand :) I've been following UDS remotely
<Kangarooo> what's uds? !uds
<Kangarooo> ah found.
<gnomefreak> ok commenting on bug
<gnomefreak> kermiac: atm i have a couple of hundred packages upgrading so it may be an hour or so
<gnomefreak> kermiac: are you seeing same bug and Kangarooo are you seeing same bug as the one listed above?
<kermiac> I was discussing this bug in #ubuntu-bugs
<gnomefreak> if so please add your confirm comments
<Kangarooo> gnomefreak: I am having in ff that yes. have only tried in ff jet
<Kangarooo> im writing already
<kermiac> ok, np gnomefreak :) from the rather basic description I gave you, do you think it should be filed against "gecko"? I just want to re-assign it to the correct package so the u1 team isn't spammed with unrelated bugmail
<gnomefreak> i will check back when upgrades are done.
<Kangarooo> kermiac: you should post thouse 3 links to bug report
<kermiac> Kangarooo: I will
<Kangarooo> couse what im writing whould be after thouse links :)
<gnomefreak> kermiac: no it is likely a xulrunner bug BUT i want to test it first. kermiac can you reproduce this bug as filed?
<kermiac> yes, I am "Mitch Towner" in the bug report
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> i would prefer having people confirm it before i change the package. ok i updated bug with latest round of questions. that should hold it off for a few hours once i am fully up to date on my packages. i will save bug and revist it when done
<kermiac> ok, thanks. I'll add the requested info. Thanks for looking into this gnomefreak, I appreciate it :)
<gnomefreak> happy to help. im sorry it will take a while for me to get back to it.
<kermiac> not a problem gnomefreak - it's understandable with most of the team being at UDS :) Hope you have a great day/night
<kermiac> I will add more info to the report. I have also subscribed to the report if you need more info
<gnomefreak> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> be back in a little while
<gnomefreak> sorry if i typed apt-get policy please change that to apt-cache policy. also kermiac always tell reporters to use ubuntu-bug to report bugs :)
<gnomefreak> ok still not here
<gnomefreak> change that i am here for the most part
<kermiac> gnomefreak: I didn't even notice "apt-get", I just automatically read apt-cache", lol. Also, I do usually tell reporters to uses ubuntu-bug & apport-collect, but I was waiting until the reports is assigned to the correct package else it apport will u/l logs that aren't required (i.e. u1 logs when firefox/ xulrunner logs are required)
<gnomefreak> kermiac: works for me :)
<kermiac> :)
<kermiac> oh, hang on - what works for you? you can't reproduce the bug? or my explanation?
<gnomefreak> kermiac: i need to know who it works for on what browsers (also try using the ubuntuone dir to see if you it will save .bashrc as it should
<gnomefreak> )
<gnomefreak> crap screen is blinking already
<gnomefreak> kermiac: please add policy xulrunner-1.9.1 xulrunner-1.9.2
<kermiac> gnomefreak: will do - this is turning into a *very* long comment hehe
<Kangarooo> I ve tryd FF and chromium-browser and chormium saved if save as is used and renaming to .name is used check out my comment in bug
<gnomefreak> kermiac: sorry
<gnomefreak> your not conehead are you?
<gnomefreak> btw sorry im in 32 channels atm so i may be slow to respond. gobby is pissing me off something bad
<Kangarooo> gnomefreak: CoC?
<gnomefreak> no. are you the reporter of the bug?
<kermiac> gnomefreak: no, I'm not conehead or the original reporter. I saw the bug as I'm subscribed to u1 bugs
<Kangarooo> ah conehead as the reporter user name :D
<gnomefreak> kermiac: yeah i knew that but i was asking Kangarooo of his status in bug report
<gnomefreak> anyone who is not conehead please add info requested if you can reproduce this bug
<Kangarooo> :D
<gnomefreak> s/who/whomever
<kermiac> ah, np gnomefreak :) I think he just followed me in here from #ubuntu-bugs. I was discussing this in that chan with a few ppl
<gnomefreak> ok
<Kangarooo> yes
<gnomefreak> ok need coffee refill and smoke and may throw gobby right the hell out the highest windo i can find
<gnomefreak> its not gobby as much as it is people :)
<kermiac> ok, I'm off to bed. I have updated bug 576072 with (i think) all of the requested info. gnomefreak feel free to ping me in #ubuntu-bugs or #ubunutone if you need more info :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 576072 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone hidden files are stored as non-hidden after downloading" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576072
<gnomefreak> ok you are going to hate me :(
<kermiac> gnomefreak: why? hate is *such* a stong word hehe
<gnomefreak> kermiac: i forgot a few things on bug report. adding now
<kermiac> gnomefreak: no probs :) if it's something I can do quickly I'll add them now otherwise I'll just add it in the morning
<kermiac> BTW - I don't hate you, lol.... I said to ping me if you need more info ;)
<gnomefreak> kermiac: apt-cache policy firefox-gnome-support python-ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client-gnome python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol is what i added
<gnomefreak> its not needed now since reporter hasnt added his info
<kermiac> any reason you want the u1 versions?
<kermiac> I know it's reported against u1 - but I can reproduce even if u1 is totally taken out of the equation
<kermiac> gnomefreak: ^^
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> ok than forget those but it was first thing that came to mind when i lit my smoke
<kermiac> gnomefreak: no probs, that's why I upoloaded the files to 3 other free file hosts. To rule out u1 as being the cause of the problem :)
 * gnomefreak more interested in gnome-support packages
 * gnomefreak has a feeling i know the problem :) but i havent had time to test yet
<kermiac> ok, I'll add the firefox-gnome-support version info after I finish my smoke - the lucid testing machine is in another room that i don't smoke in ;)
<kermiac> poor u1 team are getting spammed by bugmail in that report though - I'll have to apologise hehe
<gnomefreak> Kangarooo: you didnt get google-crome from our repos
<gnomefreak> kermiac: ill fix it in a bit
<gnomefreak> same reason why opera gives no info. ah ha
<kermiac> np gnomefreak :) most of the u1 team are at UDS too
 * gnomefreak changed to firefox
<Kangarooo> but also problem is about chormium
<kermiac> gnomefreak: is opera in the repo's?
<Kangarooo> save dialog doesn't show (.) but if (.) is added then its saves .name
<gnomefreak> kermiac: no
<gnomefreak> it was removed from partner repo IIRC
<kermiac> gnomefreak: ah, good... I'm not going crazy hehe
<gnomefreak> ok added my last comments for (mostlikely) the rest of the day
<gnomefreak> again not important enough to keep you from going to sleep
 * gnomefreak gets a strange feeling it is extension related but i wont know for a while. working out bugs in the upgrade Lucid->Maverick
<kermiac> ok, thanks again for the help gnomefreak :) I'll add the gnome-support info quickly before bed but then I've gotta try to get some sleep hehe. If it helps - the only extension I've got installed in firefox on my test lucid machine (that i used to verify the bug) is adblock plus
<kermiac> gnomefreak: ^^
<gnomefreak> kermiac: use new profile that should start without adblock-plus. it has been known to cause issues but info needed anyway please. did you get it from repos or from add-ons site
<gnomefreak> but go to bed :)
<kermiac> haha
<gnomefreak> oh micah is going to love this ;)
<kermiac> I got adblock from the addons site (through firefox)
<kermiac> would apport-collect get anything that might help the bug report?
<gnomefreak> kermiac: yes it should try it
<gnomefreak> maybe ill get lucky and get extension.txt :)
<kermiac> ok, I'll do that too :)
<gnomefreak> it wont for chromium sinc eyou ar enot using stable version
<kermiac> gnomefreak: ok apport collected (including extension.txt hehe). Also tried with new profile & I can still reproduce.
<gnomefreak> kermiac: yeah i know sorry
<kermiac> hey, no probs mate :)
<kermiac> gnomefreak: ok, I really have to stop getting suckered in with triaging bugs & get some sleep... damn this stuff is addictive, lol
<kermiac> good night :)
<gnomefreak> :) night
<gnomefreak> holy shit that is long
<gnomefreak> anyone else timing out on bug report?
 * gnomefreak has important info for a bug and i cant add it
<gnomefreak> rather not lose it
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: are you here? i am leaning towards bug 576072 being xulrunner related.  this goes for anyone  :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 576072 in firefox "Hidden files are saved as non-hidden files after downloading" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576072
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, that would be a firefox issue, as it uses its bundled xulrunner
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: ok but SM doesnt as i recall
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, isn't SM based on xul191 still?
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: yes
<chrisccoulson> i could be wrong there though
<fta> I hope this will land in ubuntu: http://lucidfox.org/posts/view/573
<fta> chrisccoulson, ^^
<micahg> fta: those seem to be the plans for future Ubuntus
<micahg> fta: we have a patch to add thunderbird to the messaging menu ATM, just needs to be reviewed
<gnomefreak> micahg: fun for you if you want it ;)
 * micahg is worried
<gnomefreak> bug 576072 i got as far as i could so far
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 576072 in firefox "Hidden files are saved as non-hidden files after downloading" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576072
<gnomefreak> micahg: no worries im not sure if its xul or browser
<eagles0513875> is it a known bug that firefox refuses to open any downlaods be it word documents or installer files if you tell it to just open the document or software
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: its not the opening of them that is the problem
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: ya
<gnomefreak> its the hidden files that dont download right
<eagles0513875> it asks you to specify what program to use
<gnomefreak> i tested with more than enough browsers to help :)
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: not here it doesnt
<micahg> gnomefreak: it's chromium too
<gnomefreak> it asks you how to save it
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: strange
<eagles0513875> maybe my install was super bugged :(
<gnomefreak> micahg: yeah it is, i think i screwed up but hey that was hours ago. it did name it differently than all others
<gnomefreak> acpi ;)
<micahg> gnomefreak: maybe a GTK bug
 * micahg searches recent bugs
<gnomefreak> micahg: its possible since oprea doesnt have the issue
 * gnomefreak hasnt found an easy way to search bugs yet
 * eagles0513875 has an idea for a lil plasma widget to search launch pad from ones desktop
<eagles0513875> hehe
<gnomefreak> between that bug and gobby i havent had a chance to do anything yet
<gnomefreak> gtk bug would be great :)
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: can you test that with konq. since you are on that kde thing
<gnomefreak> oh this cant be good :(
<gnomefreak> bug 308605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308605 in firefox "[MASTER]Firefox is already running message" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308605
<micahg> old bug
<gnomefreak> yes i know but i cant open it
<micahg> I can open it
<micahg> weird
<micahg> k, I have to go
<gnomefreak> clikcing on the link told me i needed to choose an app to open it from email here i open it fine
<micahg> ?
<micahg> I might be back on later
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: waiting for reinstall to finish not to mention konqueror for some reason wants to save the html file of facebook and doesnt even load the website
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: will test when i get it back on kubuntu
<gnomefreak> ok thanks
<eagles0513875> no problem
<eagles0513875> god willing i can get back on
<gnomefreak> i am unablet o reproduce the bug above in 3.6 or 3.7
<gnomefreak> it seems to be thunderbird that is causing the opening probem
<gnomefreak> problem
<gnomefreak> i cant open any links in tb it gives same dialog
<gnomefreak> someone fix thunderbird 3
<gnomefreak> sorry i meant SOON ;)
<gnomefreak> left or right clicking on a link in tb3 causes "Launch Application" dialog to open and wont let me open any link
<gnomefreak> ^^^ regresstion
<gnomefreak> micahg: the opening of links is due to tb3. its only there that i cant opena  link.
<gnomefreak> bug 414795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414795 in linux "PC beep no longer works in Karmic alpha4" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414795
<eagles0513875> O_
<eagles0513875> O_o
 * eagles0513875 ponders
<gnomefreak> ha found out how these damn people i havent talked to in years are finding me on facebook
<eagles0513875> lol
<gnomefreak> out of all the requests i only added one :)
<gnomefreak> ha im not the only one seeing it, tb is broken stable or daily it seemshttps://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/136303/comments/28
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 136303 in thunderbird "Thunderbird doesn't open http link in firefox" [Medium,Confirmed]
<gnomefreak> the comment #28. he needs to file a separate bug than i will add info. since he is using stable version he should be able to use ubuntu-bug
<gnomefreak> bug 381160
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381160 in flashplugin-nonfree "Firefox 3.0.10 hangs when uploading to Megaupload" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381160
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: im happy to report the 64bit flashplugin works nicely
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: we dont use 64flash yet, i really hate people going outside of our repos for it since they file bugs on it in our bug tracker and we have no way to do much of anything with flash bugs anyway.
<eagles0513875> !flahs
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: its linked to in the wiki
 * gnomefreak personall i say we drop it from repos and have people go to adobe to get it. 
<eagles0513875> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<eagles0513875> its in a ppa
<gnomefreak> its no stable yet
<gnomefreak> not
<eagles0513875> well i have been testing it prior to retrying the install and it does just fine
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: also isolated my issue with ubiquity
<eagles0513875> turns out there is an issue with kde packages somewhere
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: any chance we can get the gnome-support package fixed for tb3 in the daily builds? cant launch links it opens the app dialog
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak - ok, but not right now ;)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: thanks
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: will check that i mentioned earlier
<gnomefreak> k
 * gnomefreak been here >8 hours
<eagles0513875> i have on and off while studying
 * gnomefreak would like to wait for 1 email but its not comming
<eagles0513875> you never know gnomefreak
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: what did you want me to test
<eagles0513875> to see if konquer still wants me to download the facebook html file
 * gnomefreak doesnt recall it was a bug i mentioned >6 hours ago
<eagles0513875> well when i got to facebook .com it still wants me to save as or open with
<eagles0513875> the type is application/vnd.wap.xhtml+html
<fta> the dailies will build for maverick starting from now
<BUGabundo> YAY
 * BUGabundo seds sources.list
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-11
<BUGabundo_remote> Strap your Pony, and bedazzle
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: its totally impossible to use chromium today
<BUGabundo_remote> it won't last more then a minnute
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, there were no build today (it failed)
<BUGabundo_remote> its aweful
<BUGabundo_remote> I created a new profile
<BUGabundo_remote> just to be sure
<BUGabundo_remote> and 2 min later it froze
<BUGabundo_remote> trace is always the same as the one I put on the new bug
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, fallback to the dev or beta channel then
<BUGabundo_remote> I guess I will have too
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: funny thing is, at home, maverick it runs fine..
<BUGabundo_remote> at work, debian unstable, I have all kind of probs
<BUGabundo_remote> using Karmic repo ppa
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: try lucid for Debian unstable
<BUGabundo_remote> can't
<BUGabundo_remote> won't install
<micahg> weird
<micahg> system libs should be closer
<BUGabundo_remote> nope
<BUGabundo_remote> for any of my ppas
<BUGabundo_remote> but let me try again
<BUGabundo_remote> micahg: E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<micahg> missing deps?
<BUGabundo_remote> probably
<BUGabundo_remote> included in ubuntu but not debian
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: for chromium?
<BUGabundo_remote> yep
<BUGabundo_remote> if you have any idea on how to debug it
<BUGabundo_remote> let me know, and ill give you the data
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: ah, that's probably why it's in experimental
<micahg> but I don't get why karmic would work?
<BUGabundo_remote> no idea
<BUGabundo_remote> always has
<micahg> maybe more stuff included in deb package
<BUGabundo_remote>   Installed: 5.0.396.0~r46416-0ubuntu1~ucd2~karmic
<BUGabundo_remote>   Candidate: 6.0.400.0~svn20100510r46805-0ubuntu1~ucd1
<BUGabundo_remote> F***
<BUGabundo_remote> still crashes :(
<BUGabundo_remote> I give up
<BUGabundo_remote> http://paste.ubuntu.com/431577/
<BUGabundo_remote> trying beta repo
<BUGabundo_remote>   Installed: 5.0.375.29~r46008-0ubuntu1~ucd1~karmic
<BUGabundo_remote> BAHAAHAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAaa
 * BUGabundo_remote pulls the trigger
<BUGabundo_remote> how can this piece of manoor crash on allllll versions?!
<BUGabundo_remote> guess it won't run on debian
<BUGabundo_lunch> fta: around?
<BUGabundo_lunch> my bug has been fixed... again
<BUGabundo_lunch> they lost the patch
<BUGabundo_lunch> ...as usual
<BUGabundo_lunch> fta: can you respin the bot?
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, in progress
<BUGabundo_remote> cool
<BUGabundo_remote> let me know when I can test it and close the bug
<fta> no sooner than ~3h from now
<BUGabundo_remote> :(
<BUGabundo_remote> that kicks it to tomorrow
<Dimmuxx> will jaunty get an official update to firefox 3.6 since 3.0 is EOL?
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/1735670
<BUGabundo_remote> thanks
<gnomefreak> yes we intend to update all supported versions of Ubuntu last i heard
<BUGabundo_remote> Dimmuxx: ^^^^^^^
<gnomefreak> oh this is sweet
<BUGabundo_remote> what is ?
<BUGabundo_remote> you do know, we aren't looking at your screen, right?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu video. tatoos and all
<gnomefreak> if i get a chance i will post it someone unless you have a ubuntuone account :)
<gnomefreak> even chromium is on it
<gnomefreak> have the dailies started building Maverick?
<micahg> gnomefreak: some
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks looking for them now
<ddecator> micahg: if you get a chance, can you see about adding bug 450684 to mozilla 526411? i tested and the fix seems to have been added to ff 3.7 around the time that the patch for it was reviewed, so it should be the right report
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450684 in firefox "html5 ogg media does not resume reliably after buffering" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450684
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 526411 in Video/Audio "after pausing a video it often won't restart playing later" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=526411
<micahg> ddecator: I'll try to take a look later
<micahg> *later
<ddecator> micahg: alright, that's fine, i just don't want to add a comment upstream since it's fixed on their end
<gnomefreak> 2 tb3 fixes and im happy :)
<micahg> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> micahg: the reply below bug and the clicking on a click brings up the use app dialog
<micahg> gnomefreak: k
<micahg> gnomefreak: can you resolve upstream as wfm?
<gnomefreak> the clicking on links bug is fixed in stable just waiting for it to hit daily
<gnomefreak> micahg: i have not found a way to make it work
<micahg> huh?
<micahg> you just said it's fixed
<gnomefreak> micahg: no i didnt im wiating for fixes for them. the clicking bug is fixed in stable but not dailies yet. let me see if i have bug #s for them
<micahg> gnomefreak: hmm, I'll have to check the branches to make sure .head isn't missing something
<micahg> gnomefreak: I was referring to your quote bug though
<gnomefreak> micahg: the quote bug i have yet found a way to get it to work. i commented on the bug today
<micahg> gnomefreak: ah
<gnomefreak> micahg: bug 564738 is not yet fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 564738 in thunderbird "Thunderbird does not honor the "start reply below quote"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564738
<micahg> gnomefreak: well, when I get back, I can try to duplicate again
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: are you available for the mozilla team discussion tomorrow?
<gnomefreak> ld be what time is it?
<gnomefreak> s/ld/should
<micahg> 15:00 UTC
<micahg> 15:10
<gnomefreak> ok yeah. here?
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, UDS session
 * micahg should add to topic
<gnomefreak> micahg: oh im not there
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes, but IRC and audio are available
<gnomefreak> micahg: oh ok.
<ddecator> micahg: what room is that in?
<micahg> ebene
<gnomefreak> ebene?
<micahg> gnomefreak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-M/RemoteParticipation
<ddecator> ah, there it is, didn't see it on the schedule
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: np, hope you can make it
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  ML: http://is.gd/83fnr | to get firefox 3.6 run: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable" - then use update-manager to update your system | whats up with firefox + search + lucid: was Yahoo! http://is.gd/83e8U now Google again http://is.gd/bjmtS | Next Meeting: 2010-05-11 15:10 UTC in #ubuntu-uds-ebene
 * micahg should send to ML as well
<ddecator> i'll probably be there. not sure if i can give much input depending on what you guys talk about, but it will be good to hear what the status of everything is
<ddecator> alright, time for school, bbl
<gnomefreak> ddecator: dont feel bad i dont see it on the schedule either
<micahg> gnomefreak:                                                                         Discussion about goals for the Ubuntu Mozilla Team for  Maverick
<gnomefreak> k
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  ML: http://is.gd/83fnr | to get firefox 3.6 run: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable" - then use update-manager to update your system | whats up with firefox + search + lucid: was Yahoo! http://is.gd/83e8U now Google again http://is.gd/bjmtS | Next Meeting: 2010-05-12 15:10 UTC in #ubuntu-uds-ebene
<micahg> gnomefreak: wrong day :)
<micahg> the session is 5-12
<gnomefreak> thats why i didnt see it :)
<micahg> k, out for dinner
<fta> BUGabundo, did it work? Finished 3 hours ago (took 2 hours, 13 minutes, 58.8 seconds)
<BUGabundo> I'm downloading it now .... at home
<BUGabundo> only crashes at work
<BUGabundo> ill test tomorrow
<BUGabundo> thanks
<LLStarks> so 3.7 is now a dead release?
<LLStarks> i heard it got dumped for 4.0
<LLStarks> and 3.6.4
<LLStarks> sup
<BUGabundo> you are
<LLStarks> so, bugabundo, is 3.7 dead?
<BUGabundo_Chuck> naa
<BUGabundo_Chuck> working fine here
<LLStarks> no, development
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-12
<micahg> ddecator: meeting is about what the team should try to accomplish for Maverick
<ddecator> micahg: ok
<ddecator> micahg: still insterested in attending though
<micahg> ddecator: good :)
<ddecator> micahg: ok, wasn't sure if you were trying to say it was something i wouldn't be interested in =p, but i figure i'm working enough with the team to warrant me being there ;)
<micahg> ddecator: even if you weren't, you'd still be welcome, part of this is to see what people would like the team to accomplish, not just our own goals
<ddecator> micahg: true
<micahg> ddecator: good find on the audio bug
<micahg> ddecator: I meant video
 * micahg should be sleeping at 2am
<ddecator> micahg: thanks, it took me some fighting with firebot to find it, haha. did you add it upstream? if you did i can add the watch downstream and mark it triaged
<micahg> ddecator: if I can remember how to log in :)
<ddecator> micahg: that's helpful =p
<ddecator> micahg: btw, jetlagged? haha
<micahg> ddecator: nah
<micahg> ddecator: do you want to add it to the LP bug?
<ddecator> micahg: yah, i can take care of the dowstream stuff
<ddecator> downstream*
<micahg> ddecator: done
<ddecator> micahg: thanks =)
<micahg> ddecator: I think that bug should be at least medium since it's a time consuming bug
<ddecator> micahg: even though it'd fixed upstream?
<ddecator> it's*
<micahg> ddecator: yes, importance is based on the bug's impact in Ubuntu, not whether it's fixed
<mahfouz> are you at uds right?
<ddecator> micahg: alright, i'll adjust it
<mahfouz> *right now?
<micahg> mahfouz: yes
<mahfouz> micahg, ok, so what's the default browser in 10.10? :)
<micahg> ddecator: thanks
<ddecator> they didn't have that meeting yet, did they?
<micahg> mahfouz: come to the session on Thursday at 13:00 UTC
<mahfouz> I'll try to tune in by video :)
<micahg> mahfouz: k
 * micahg is heading to sleep now
<ddecator> micahg: medium or should we go for high since it's a functionality issue that affects everyone using the default install?
<micahg> ddecator: well, what's estimated impact?  Are a lot of people playing ogg over a slow connection?
<ddecator> micahg: no way to know, but i'm guessing not. does effect fast connections too though, just not as much. i'll go for medium since ogg videos aren't very common
<micahg> ddecator: it's the backend for HTML5 video in Firefox ;)
<ddecator> yah, but not many websites are using it =\
<micahg> k, off for real now :)
<ddecator> night micahg
<micahg> bdrung: ping
<bdrung> micahg: pong
<micahg> bdrung: is there any way to use install-xpi on karmic with m-devscripts 0.17 or is a later version needed?
<bdrung> micahg: you need at least version 0.19
<micahg> bdrung: k, thanks
<micahg> bdrung: BTW, we have a session at UDS at 15:10 UTC today if you want to attend
<bdrung> micahg: i'll try to be there remotely
<micahg> bdrung: k, great
<BUGabundo_remote> Oh,Oh,Oh,Merry...oops Wrong dressed guy (Pope)
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: still broken
<BUGabundo_remote> updated http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=42267
<fta> asac, fyi, evan (from chromium) is at UDS, if you'd like to meet him
<BUGabundo_remote> eheh
<micahg> fta: he's in my session now :)
<fta> micahg, good to know he found his way (he knows no one from the ubuntu community beside asac and me)
<micahg> fta: I'm sorry, I should have invited you to this session
<fta> micahg, no problem, i'm busy anyway
<fta> micahg, please tell asac/jcastro that a beta of chromium is out, i will update maverick, but i'm still stuck with lucid (iirc, jorge was supposed to contact the TB)
<micahg> fta: k
<fta> (a "new" beta)
<fta> the 2nd that lucid missed
<micahg> fta: ugh
<fta> micahg, pm
<fta> the app indicator doesn't seem to like gwibber
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i've just noticed there is actually a 3-way scheduling conflict for me this afternoon
<chrisccoulson> there is also the global menu bar session at 1700
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ugh, so what do we do?
<gnomefreak> can someone let me know 10 minutes before session so i dont forget?
<DASPRiD> sure
<DASPRiD> when is session? :)
<gnomefreak> DASPRiD: 1500 UTC+2
<gnomefreak> opps
<gnomefreak> UTC+2
<DASPRiD> that was one hour ago
<gnomefreak> 49 minutes from now
<DASPRiD> hm, sure that is UTC+2?
<DASPRiD> UTC+2 = CEST, right?
<gnomefreak> not sure. UTC+2 is where UDS is being held. I'm not good with timezones
<DASPRiD> apparently :)
<micahg> DASPRiD: currently CEST= UTC+2
<DASPRiD> anyway, i remind you in 34 minutes
<DASPRiD> micahg, so currently it is 16:16 CEST, so 16:16 UTC+2
<DASPRiD> when session was at 1500 UTC+2, its over ;)
<gnomefreak> it was 1500 UTC time
<DASPRiD> heh well you said UTC+2 :P
<gnomefreak> i know but hey it sounding fun :)
<gnomefreak> sounded
<micahg> DASPRiD: right :)
<gnomefreak> micahg: do you have the firefox bug about it booting you right out of Ubuntu? I cant find it at all but i will keep looking
<micahg> gnomefreak: not a firefox bug...but I think I know which one you mean..
<gnomefreak> micahg: its an X bug but i cant find it under X anywhere
<micahg> bug 539772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539772 in xorg-server "Lucid 2.6.32-16 crashed to login screen - miCopyRegion" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539772
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
 * gnomefreak tries to hurry on email so i can smoke before session
<micahg> gnomefreak: you have 20 minutes :)
<gnomefreak> oh i thought 9 but 20 is good :)
<micahg> 18 if you want to be nit picky
<gnomefreak> :)
<micahg> :)
<gnomefreak> first round of email is done. ill be back in a few
<gnomefreak> and another session thursday at 6am
<micahg> gnomefreak: which session?
<gnomefreak> IRC
<gnomefreak> an ops session (renaming channels adding channels ect...
<micahg> k
<micahg> 6 minutes to session :)
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks im almost there :)
<ddecator> i'm in there
<ddecator> micahg: is there gonna be a gobby doc?
<micahg> ddecator: yes
<micahg> session in #ubuntu-uds-ebene
<ddecator> yes, i'm already streaming it
<gnomefreak> somones gonna hate me :)
<micahg> gnomefreak: why?
<gnomefreak> micahg: tb addon
<micahg> gnomefreak: heh
<micahg> gnomefreak: ttyl
<gnomefreak> !info funambol
<gnomefreak> micahg: have fun
<ubottu> Package funambol does not exist in lucid
 * gnomefreak will test first
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-13
<LLStarks> hmm. why isn't a thunderbird-gnome-support a dependency of thunderbird?
<ddecator> in case KDE users don't want it =)
<LLStarks> but ubuntu default comes with firefox-gnome-support
<LLStarks> are packages DE-agnostic?
<BUGabundo_remote> m@rnlng cowboys&girls
<ddecator> morning BUGabundo_remote, gonna join the bugsquad meeting?
<BUGabundo_remote> nope
<ddecator> aw
<BUGabundo_remote> I must force my self
<BUGabundo_remote> to put work in day
<BUGabundo_remote> still have work sheets to complete from one week ago :S
<ddecator> haha, fair enough
<micahg> fta: PM?
<lfaraone> Just so I understand this correctly, is sugar-hulahop's use case entirely unsupported on 10.04 LTS, or is there something that could be done to get it working? from looking at bug 573772 and https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9.1/+bug/567819/comments/4 it seems like the package is important to a signif. number of people.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 573772 in sugar-hulahop "package gone from lucid, can't satisfy dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 567819 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "Please remove xulrunner-1.9.1 source, binaries and remaining rdepends from Lucid" [Undecided,Fix released]
<lfaraone> asac: ^^
<micahg> lfaraone: well, we were hoping to backport it
<lfaraone> micahg: okay, I guess that's what may have me confused.
<micahg> lfaraone: we ran out of time for Lucid
<lfaraone> micahg: ah, okay. what needs to be done to get it working, so to speak? I'm very unfamiliar with xulrunner and the mozilla team, sadly.
<micahg> lfaraone: I think we need to evaluate either getting pyxpcom in archive or porting sugar-hulalop to use python-gtkmozembed
<lfaraone> micahg: okay. is the former feasable?
<micahg> lfaraone: idk, I have to find out what upstream's plans are
<lfaraone> micahg: well, Sugar is persuing switching to WebKit, but that won't be finished till the end of GSoC or so.
<micahg> lfaraone: k, well, then that could be backported to Lucid instead
<lfaraone> micahg: yes. but the concern is that there are (apparently) other people who use sugar-hulahop.
<lfaraone> micahg: (such as pyjamas)
<micahg> lfaraone: I don't see that in archive
<lfaraone> micahg: it was in the archive, removed in Lucid.
<micahg> lfaraone: ah, it was only in Lucid
<lfaraone> micahg: http://changelogs.debian.net/pyjamas
<micahg> lfaraone: yeah, so I think that was the right decision
<micahg> one of the binaries depended on python-hulahop which was dropped
<lfaraone> micahg: okay. do all the binaries depend on pyton-hulahop, or just one?
<micahg> lfaraone: just one, but the source would FTBFS in the LTS so it was decided to dorp
<micahg> *drop
<chrisccoulson> lfaraone, i don't know who that commenter is, but he needs a prompt attitude change before i consider doing anything to help him
<chrisccoulson> i have zero interest in working with such idiots
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I was tempted to post a CoC comment
<chrisccoulson> he should just be removed from launchpad
<BUGabundo_remote> ?
<ddecator> yah, that's excessive
<chrisccoulson> (that's probably a bit extreme though)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not going to respond though, i wouldn't be able to be polite
<BUGabundo_remote> what's going on ?
<ddecator> BUGabundo_remote: the comment that was linked to above
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I assume we removed the package because it was new to Lucid and it would be an FTBFS
<chrisccoulson> i think we removed it because it was part of the stack that required python-xpcom
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, pyjamas-desktop had a depends on python-hulahop
<micahg> which would mean an FTBFS if we had to rebuild it
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: upstream developer of pyjamas, from what I can tell.
<chrisccoulson> i was going to try and get that fixed this cycle, but you can tell him someone else can do it now
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson:
<chrisccoulson> i've got more important things to do than please people who are just going to be rude to me
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: don't let him get you down. there are other users of hulahop (including me, via Sugar) who greatly value the work you're doing.
<micahg> fta: ping for PM?
<gnomefreak> im guessing mvo is at UDS
<gnomefreak> bug 52667
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 52667 in thunderbird "Thunderbird doesn't support RFC-2369 based Reply-To-List" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/52667
<gnomefreak> !info alsa-firmware-loaders karmic
<gnomefreak> !info alsa-firmware-loaders
<ubottu> alsa-firmware-loaders (source: alsa-tools): ALSA software loaders for specific hardware. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1.0.20-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 31 kB, installed size 240 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa i386 ia64 lpia m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<ubottu> alsa-firmware-loaders (source: alsa-tools): ALSA software loaders for specific hardware. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1.0.22-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 31 kB, installed size 240 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel avr32 hppa i386 ia64 m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<gnomefreak> !info usplash maverick
<ubottu> usplash (source: usplash): Userspace bootsplash utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.51 (maverick), package size 35 kB, installed size 220 kB (Only available for amd64 armel i386 lpia powerpc sparc)
 * gnomefreak thought we removed that
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<gnomefreak> @whoami
<ubottu> gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<micahg> gnomefreak: identity crisis?
<gnomefreak> micahg: yep i thought i was logged into ban tracker already
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes, mvo is at UDS
<gnomefreak> reviewing my bans
<gnomefreak> micahg: thank would explain why hes not on IRC
<gnomefreak> i can always ask in #smart when i get a minute or 6
<gnomefreak> micahg: if i patch tb3 myself i would have to submit the patch for daily builds?
<micahg> gnomefreak: patch for what?
<gnomefreak> micahg: the link clicking bug
<micahg> gnomefreak: what bug?
<gnomefreak> dont recall bug number buts it is set to fixed since stable has the patch
<gnomefreak> give me a few ill see if i can find it
<micahg> gnomefreak: what stable?/
<micahg> I'm lost
<micahg> daily builds should be the same as Lucid
<micahg> ATM
<gnomefreak> micahg: tb3 in Lucid and Maverick has the patch but dailies do not
<gnomefreak> its something with gnome suppport crap IIRC
<micahg> I'll check now
<gnomefreak> chris fixed it AFAIK
<micahg> gnomefreak: nope, they're the same
<gnomefreak> micahg: its not working here
<micahg> gnomefreak: it might be a karmic issue then
<gnomefreak> micahg: im on Lucid and Maveric
<micahg> gnomefreak: hmmm
<gnomefreak> both dont work
<micahg> gnomefreak: but archive version does?
<gnomefreak> micahg: AFAICT but im still looking for bug #
<gnomefreak> well i have to run outside for a minute someone is in driveway
<micahg> bug 526290
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526290 in thunderbird "Thunderbird 3 hyperlinks broken" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526290
<gnomefreak> micahg: trying to open links brings up the choose application dialog box.
<micahg> gnomefreak: what happens when you do xdg-open http://www.mozilla.com from the command line?
<gnomefreak> it opens
<gnomefreak> micahg: thats the same bug but that is not the bug i commented on
<micahg> gnomefreak: does archive version work
<gnomefreak> yes as of yesterday it did. but im back on daily
<micahg> gnomefreak: let me install daily quick
<gnomefreak> micahg: the bug im refering to was fixed by chris not ales
<gnomefreak> alex
<micahg> gnomefreak: right, I remember, just not the number :-/
<micahg> but the branches are the same ATM
<gnomefreak> micahg: im still looking. do i need to remove *-gnome-support?
<micahg> gnomefreak: won't make a difference, it's only the deps
<gnomefreak> ok
<micahg> gnomefreak: gnome?
<gnomefreak> micahg: yes
 * micahg needs to package 3.0.5
<micahg> gnomefreak: wfm
<micahg> but I'm using xubuntu also
<micahg> gnomefreak: did you look at your gconf settings?
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok Lucid?
<micahg> yep
<gnomefreak> micahg: no not yet. what am i lloking for?
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> micahg: my browser is set to open the links if that is what you mean
<micahg> gnomefreak: I forgot what the gconf thing you are looking for is
<gnomefreak> micahg: i hope it doesnt have anything to do with the heading thunderbird
<micahg> gnomefreak: in gconf, what's desktop/gnome/applications/browser
<gnomefreak> exec = firefox  needs_term == unchecked nremote -- checked
<micahg> gnomefreak: maybe check the settings in TB to see if the http handler is set for something else
<gnomefreak> micahg: do you know where that is? under first look i couldnt find anything close to that in prefferences
<micahg> network.protocol-handler.expose.https;true
<gnomefreak> micahg: its true
<gnomefreak> this started the same time as it did for everyone else but never got fixed here. same with all my other tb3 bugs that noone can reproduce but safemode doesnt help either
<micahg> gnomefreak: new profile?
<gnomefreak> i guess we will find out.
<micahg> brb
<gnomefreak> me too
<fta> micahg, hi
<gnomefreak> fuck. ill be back this isnt working at all
 * gnomefreak wondering if its java messing it up
<gnomefreak> micahg: new profile didnt change anything the 2 biggest bugs i have are not changed in safe-mode nor new profile
<micahg> gnomefreak: so it has to be a system setting
<micahg> maybe I can find it later
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks. im changing java settings atm
<micahg> gnomefreak: k, I'm heading out
<gnomefreak> micahg: have fun
<micahg> thanks
<gnomefreak> well got rid of the java errors but still broken. looks for more info
<fta> micahg, pm
<gnomefreak> !info lightning-extension hardy-backports
<ubottu> lightning-extension (source: lightning-sunbird): Calendar Extension for Thunderbird/Icedove. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~hardy1 (hardy-backports), package size 1073 kB, installed size 4456 kB
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-14
<bobby> Anyone know why 3.7a5 isn't in the repositories anymore?
<micahg> bobby: ?
<bobby> 3.7a5... I can't find it in the repositories anywhere
<micahg> bobby: what repo?
<bobby> Daily build repository
<bobby> It isn't there, where'd it go?
<micahg> bobby: what release?
<bobby> 3.7a5
<micahg> bobby: no, Ubuntu release
<bobby> Oh, 10.04
<micahg> bobby: weird
<micahg> it's there
<bobby> I also tried Synaptic, wasn't there either
<bobby> Really? Where?
<micahg> bobby: firefox-3.7
<bobby> Yeah, I just did a clean install and now can't find it
<micahg> bobby: you need to add the PPA
<bobby> I did
<bobby> Nothing came up when I updated it though
<bobby> I'm currently running 3.6.3
<micahg> bobby: you mean it's missing or no updates
<bobby> Yeah
<micahg> bobby: no, it's a different pacakge
<micahg> It's Minefield in the menu
<bobby> Yeah, I know, it didn't load
<micahg> bobby: what does apt-cache policy firefox-3.7 say, please use pastebin
<bobby> Hang on, is 3.7 in a different repository now? I just did a clean install, and got it from the daily repository...
<micahg> bobby: no, still in Ubuntu Mozilla Daily
<BUGabundo>  *** 3.7~a5~hg20100506r41949+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1 0
<BUGabundo>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages
<micahg> bobby: yes
<micahg> bobby: i've been at UDS so  I haven't had time to fix the dailies, they should resume normally next week
<bobby> Oh okay, yeah I was looking there before...
<bobby> Wait... That is Thunderbird lol
<bobby> Oh yeah, so how is UDS? I've never been ;)
<micahg> BUGabundo: it's early for you than me ATM :)
<micahg> bobby: planning lots of great stuff
<bobby> Wait... I have an idea!
<bobby> Make firefox open in .000000000001 seconds!
<micahg> bobby: that reminds me I need to fix the topic :)
<bobby> :)
<micahg> bobby: not going to happen, but FF4 should be much faster
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  ML: http://is.gd/83fnr | to get firefox 3.6 run: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable" - then use update-manager to update your system | whats up with firefox + search + lucid: was Yahoo! http://is.gd/83e8U now Google again http://is.gd/bjmtS | Next Meeting: TBD
<bobby> What?
<bobby> Oh yeah, I remember when we switched to Yahoo! for about a month
<bobby> That was funny
<BUGabundo> micahg: when do you expect FF4 to hit the repos?
<micahg> BUGabundo: archive or PPA?
<bobby> I think the alpha is supposed to be June (ish) from what I've heard
<bobby> Not sure
<BUGabundo> anywhere we can install it from
<bobby> If I had to guess... It'll be something like nightly builds until October
<micahg> BUGabundo: well, I think 3.7 is 4
<bobby> No
<bobby> 3.7 is 3.6.4
 * micahg hasn't had time to keep up with blog posts
<micahg> bobby: no
<bobby> It isn't?
<BUGabundo> NO
<bobby> I read a blog post saying it was...
<BUGabundo> na ah
<bobby> No, I saw some slideshow confirming it...
<bobby> Mozilla released it at some press conference
<micahg> I meant the current builds
<micahg> the firefox-3.7 codebase is what will become 4
<bobby> oh oh
<bobby> I'm not sure
 * micahg should read belzner's blog
<bobby> lol
<bobby> I'm really looking forward to the new interface, is it looking anything like the mockups?
<bobby> 4.0 Ubuntu mockups were EPIC
<bobby> Oh no, that was the 3.7 mockups I think
<micahg> not yet
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> they need to trim it
<bobby> Yeah, the mockups were insane
<BUGabundo> its toooo big
<BUGabundo> I've trimed mine the most I can
<bobby> Agreed, Mozilla also needs to decide what to do with the new home tab
<BUGabundo> and I go to the extreme of leaving *just* the site
<BUGabundo> nothing else
<BUGabundo> a semi-fullscreen / quiosk mode
<BUGabundo> I do F11, then super+f11
<BUGabundo> LOL
<fta> BUGabundo, in the 4.0 mockups, http:// is gone ;)
<BUGabundo> its full screen without being full screen
<micahg> so, OOPP was the big deal for 3.7 and that'll be in 3.6.4, so the rest of 3.7 will be 4.0
<BUGabundo> fta: OH MAN :(
<bobby> Really?
<bobby> Wow...
<bobby> I didn't hear about that
<fta> once trunk move to 4.0, the bot will stop producing dailies
<bobby> Well, of course
<micahg> :(
<bobby> https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/3.7_Linux_Theme_Mockups
<bobby> Loving it, loving it, loving it
<bobby> One thing for Ubuntu, that I really want to see, is an epic speed boost
<bobby> I'm liking the new... What's it called?
<micahg> it'll be chromofox or firefium
<bobby> For Netbooks and st00f
<BUGabundo> unity
<BUGabundo> its FAST
<bobby> Yeah that
<fta> i mean, until i update its configuration, but the package would need to be updated first.. tons of renaming and even more transition packages
<BUGabundo> I admit it
<bobby> I heard it was very buggy though
<BUGabundo> not that much
<BUGabundo> it works
<BUGabundo> but I miss Compiz
<bobby> I can't live without compiz
<bobby> Wobbly windows <3
<micahg> fta: I know, it's ok
<bobby> Today I booted into Windows 7 for the first time in 3 weeks, just to update it and get Portal for free on Steam :)
<bobby> Oh yeah, 3.7a5 failed to build it says on the daily build page...
<bobby> https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/Roadmap
<bobby> There we go, that answers all questions about the roadmap :)
<micahg> bobby: that's outdated
<BUGabundo> "Nushio: and I'm betting that unlike chrome/ium, there'll be an option in about:config to enable http"
<bobby> yeahh
<bobby> Oh yeah, just saw updated Jan :P
<bobby> Ah crap
<bobby> GNOME is frozen
<bobby> All I have is the text thing, and can't click on any windows
<bobby> All I can do is type in here :(
<bobby> Okay, nvm, fixed :P
<bobby> Hate when that happens
<bobby> O...M...G...
<bobby> I was just looking through my drawer, and found my Windows 98 recovery disk for my ancient PC
<bobby> OMG!
<bobby> Netscape 4.0!...
 * BUGabundo slaps bobby silly
<bobby> I wonder...
<bobby> Virtualbox time!
<bobby> Oh yeah, anybody know the release date for 3.6.4?
<micahg> bobby: delayed
<bobby> Ah dang it... It's true?
<bobby> Too bad
<bobby> Anybody tried the Shell for GNOME yet?
<micahg> bobby: a couple weeks
<bobby> oh
<micahg> bobby: you can test from security PPA
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<bobby> W00t!  a new W7 was my idea commercial! Love making fun of MS's horrible marketing campaigns :)
<bobby> Wait, this is 3.7?
<BUGabundo> bobby: did you take *TWO* expressos tonie?
<bobby> No... Only 3 cokes...
<bobby> Oh 3.6.4 got it
<BUGabundo> 1l each ?
<bobby> Okay, question:
<micahg> bobby: that's not the final version but OOPP works
<micahg> in most cases
<bobby> How many builds are there of FF?
<micahg> bobby: what do you mean?
<bobby> I know there is: 3.7a5, 3.6.4 testing, 3.6.5pre, anything else?
<micahg> not ATM
<micahg> for Lucid at least
<bobby> Oh, m'kay
<bobby> Anyone see the Chrome 6 preview? "30-50% faster"
<BUGabundo> erk
<BUGabundo> I'm using it !
<BUGabundo> 6.0.402.0 (47105) Ubuntu
<bobby> Link pl0x?
<bobby> I heard that Flash and Java support are very limited ATM though
<micahg> bobby: chromium daily PPA
<bobby> Thanks
<BUGabundo> daily ppa ?
<bobby> ppa:chromium-daily/ppa
<bobby> I <3 open source :)
<bobby> OMG, that was as fast as 3.7a5! nice!
<bobby> I still like Firefox better though, mainly the addons and reliability :)
<BUGabundo> welllllll
<BUGabundo> nite every1
<micahg> night BUGabundo
<bobby> nite
<bobby> I'm actually kind of annoyed at Firefox ATM...
<bobby> Too many personas to choose from :(
<DASPRiD> how about, choose none :P
<DASPRiD> they make the browser ugly imho :)
<bobby> Really? I can't live without them
<DASPRiD> you have a very strange live, little buddy
<bobby> Indeed... School, Ubuntu and food is about it :P
<bobby> Not really, but you get the idea: open source FTW
<cwillu_at_work> when a download completes, I get a notification bubble that pops up over and over again for a couple minutes;  is that just me, or does that happen to everyone? :p
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-15
<bobby> 3.7 still hasn't been built yet :(
 * DASPRiD hugs bobby 
<bobby> Yeah, I tried getting the .tar.bz2 file, right from mozilla, but it wouldn't compile :(
<bobby> Okay, I've extracted the firefox 3.7a4 file to my home folder, so now what?
<bobby> Still can't run make...
<bobby> "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<[reed]> so, Ubuntu dumping Firefox for Chromium on netbook edition
<[reed]> can't say I'm surprised
<mahfouz> why on netbook but not in regular?
<mahfouz> is there a reason?
<DASPRiD> [reed], at least only on netbook edition
<micahg> DASPRiD: what did I miss?
<DASPRiD> micahg, we just released firefox 5.3
<micahg> DASPRiD: ?
<DASPRiD> that's what you missed :)
<micahg> DASPRiD: who released what?
<DASPRiD> gna, you ruined the joke
<mahfouz> ya, 5.3 is da big thing atm
<micahg> :-/
<micahg> DASPRiD: you do remember I have to coordinate the releases in Ubuntu right, almost gave me a heart attack
<DASPRiD> oh, when do you coordinate 3.7? :)
<micahg> DASPRiD: you talking about dailies
<DASPRiD> nono i wanna know about final
<micahg> DASPRiD: when it's ready :)
<DASPRiD> you mean, finished/done, no? :x
<micahg> DASPRiD: 3.7 is being skipper
<micahg> *skipped
<DASPRiD> oh right
<DASPRiD> 3.6.4 then
<DASPRiD> :)
<DASPRiD> or 4.0
<micahg> 3.6.4 you can test in the security PPA
<DASPRiD> oh right, i already installed it
<DASPRiD> ok next topic, when do we get 4.0 in the ppa? ;)
<micahg> DASPRiD: when they do the version bump :)
<micahg> DASPRiD: it's 3.7 ATM
<DASPRiD> stop confusing me, 3.7 was renamed to 4.0, no?
<micahg> and that will probably be fixed tomorrow
<micahg> DASPRiD: not in hg yet
<DASPRiD> anyway, when it's done, will it come to the security ppa/ubuntu repos?
<DASPRiD> or will it go into that mighty "stable ppa"?
<micahg> DASPRiD: stable PPA for Lucid when final is released
<DASPRiD> is that ppa already there?
<micahg> DASPRiD: yes
<micahg> DASPRiD: firefox-stable
<DASPRiD> ah, got it
<DASPRiD> is it safe to add that ppa locally?
<micahg> DASPRiD: should be, if there are bugs, please let us know...it's the Ubuntu Mozilla Team's PPA
<DASPRiD> alright
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-16
<micahg> DASPRiD: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<DASPRiD> already got that one ;)
<DASPRiD> oh, but without the edge.
<micahg> DASPRiD: edge is just because I'm an LP beta tester
<DASPRiD> ah
<DASPRiD> hm, time to get out to the pub and get some beer
<micahg> DASPRiD: enjoy, I need to sleep soon
<DASPRiD> have a nice (morning|day|evening|night)
<[reed]> http://pictureisunrelated.com/2010/05/10/wtf-photos-videos-ride-a-horse/ is in Prague, no?
<BUGabundo_Avatar> [23440:23440:30038843972:ERROR:chrome/browser/process_singleton_linux.cc(332)] Failed to extract pid from path: /home/bugabundo/.config/chromium/SingletonLock
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-09
<cahbodho> knock-knock
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley_away
<chrisccoulson> oh, actually, it's still a little early. i forget that i'm 1 hour ahead ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-10
<jcole> can someone tell me where the system bookmarks file is on natty? it's always been located at /etc/*/profile/bookmarks.html but apparently it's gone now
<jcole> i was just asking in irc://irc.mozilla.org#firefox and they told me to come here
<xjjk> mm, I didn't think there was a system bookmarks file
<xjjk> anymore*
<jcole> xjjk: there has always been one
<jcole> hardy-lucid
<jcole> $ ls /etc/*/profile/bookmarks.html
<jcole> /etc/firefox-3.0/profile/bookmarks.html
<jcole> ^^ thats on hardy
<jcole> lucid is 3.6
<xjjk> does editing that work?
<jcole> yes
<xjjk> I thought post firefox 3 bookmarks.html was deprecated
<xjjk> for the places db
<xjjk> and afaik I didn't think that was a "system" bookmarks file
<kbrosnan> xjjk: if the user does not have a profile that file is used to create the default bookmarks
<xjjk> as much it was a template for new profiles
<xjjk> ala /etc/profile
<jcole> xjjk: it is, but editing the system bookmarks.hml file puts them in laces.db
<xjjk> right
<xjjk> sorry, ala /etc/skel
<Omega> http://www.vupen.com/demos/VUPEN_Pwning_Chrome.php
<Omega> fta: eeek ^
<m_conley> jcastro: ping
<chrisccoulson_> micahg, around?
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: yeah
<chrisccoulson_> micahg, are you in a session atm? i'm downstairs in the lobby/bar area
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: sort of, I can come meet you though if it's important
<chrisccoulson_> micahg, we could do with fixing bug 777619
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 777619 in globalmenu-extension/1.0 "Unused empty menu bar" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777619
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: ah, yes
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: looks innocuous enough, I think it can wait for the next security update though unless you think it needs to be in sooner
<chrisccoulson_> micahg, i think we need to fix it before then, especially now users are discussing workarounds that are likely to break their install
<chrisccoulson_> and it's a pretty obvious regression with the empty menubar remaining in the window
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: it's just cosmetic though isn't it?  just the empty bar on top?
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, but it's pretty annoying, and looks fairly bad
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: k, so check with pitti, I can SRU verify it, I'm experiencing the issue
<chrisccoulson_> micahg, do we need to check with pitti? it regressed in the last security update (because of bug 767966)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 767966 in globalmenu-extension/trunk "globalmenu extension pollutes main window javascript scope" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/767966
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: oh, ugh, that's my fault for not paying enough attention after the update then, yeah, let me check with jdstrand, we should probably push it though -security
<chrisccoulson_> micahg, heh. i should have spotted it too though. i did test it, but i didn't see it because i'd already manually moved the spinner on my install ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: k, do you want to prepare the update in bzr as UNRELEASED and I'll take care of it later
<chrisccoulson_> micahg, sure, can do
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: we still can't build for oneiric, right?
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley_away, all set for UDS? ;)
<fta> jcastro, ping
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-12
<micahg> fta: fyi, I filed a bug to get rid of the chromium-codecs-ffmpeg source since you're producing it now from chromium-browser
<question22> one quick question
<question22> when will TZhunderbird 3.3 Miramar be releasd
<question22> i tried to find the date on the net but was not able to find it
<question22> :)
<Saamm> is there a firefox 5 ppa?
<Omega> Why do people expect an answer within 5 minutes?
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-13
<fta> micahg, you have a "quota exceeded" on one of your mbox
<micahg> fta: ugh, thanks
<fta> micahg, foss@
<fta> micahg, bug 781822
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 781822 in chromium-browser "11.0.696.65 -> 11.0.696.68" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/781822
<micahg> fta: ACK, thanks
<fta> micahg, also, with ch12, we can drop -inspector, it's empty
<micahg> fta: ah, ok, great
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-14
<BUGabundo> nite
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> fta: did chromium stop supporting greasemonkey ???????
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-15
<BUGabundo> GAftern00n
<fta> BUGabundo, hey
<fta> are you already on oneiric?
<BUGabundo> fta: hey, I am
<fta> BUGabundo, no problem? as in, is it upgradeable?
<BUGabundo> yeah, no big prob
<BUGabundo> perl is in the mist of sync
<BUGabundo> so don't do a full upgrade or you will lose packages
<BUGabundo> other then that, wfm
<BUGabundo> I had FS corruption
<BUGabundo> not sure kernel or btrfs
<BUGabundo> plan on moving to ext4 in a few weeks
<fta> i'm still in ext4
<fta> BUGabundo, is unity moving in oneiric?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> they are gonna use a new WM
<BUGabundo> lightdm or something
<fta> that's to replace gdm, not unity
<fta> i doubt they will trash unity, after all the efforts in natty
<BUGabundo> right
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-05-07
<dupondje> chrisccoulson: did you note the firefox daily's fail every time (and take +1day to build)
<dupondje> see https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/3462417
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: hey, thanks for fixing up Ubuntu symbols so quickly
<dupondje> micahg:
<micahg> hi dupondje
<dupondje> see https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/3462417
<dupondje> somethings wrong with latest daily builts :)
<dupondje> if you have some time
<micahg> hmm, broken test, Chris will have to fix that when he has time
<dupondje> micahg: could you cancel the pending builds ? :) they are make the queue grow :D
<micahg> dupondje: queue is empty ATM :)
<dupondje> 12 jobs (9 minutes)
<dupondje> nope :P
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-05-08
 * dupondje waves to chrisccoulson 
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, you around?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey! how's UDS?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, apart from the recurring discussion about replacing firefox, it's ok i guess
<chrisccoulson> i'm fed up of that one though ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: booooo
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i noticed that launchpad sends me bug mail that has certain header names used multiple times, and this seems to break filtering in thunderbird
<chrisccoulson> do you think that's a launchpad bug? :)
<chrisccoulson> i filter ubuntu bug mail in to a separate folder by looking for a header called "X-Launchpad-Bug" that contains "distribution=ubuntu"
<chrisccoulson> but bug reports with multiple packages assigned to it have multiple X-Launchpad-Bug headers, and not all of them contain the string my filter looks for
 * micahg wonders what the RFC says
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't
<chrisccoulson> not that i can find
<anarchoarachnoph> chrisccoulson: I hope we don't replace firefox ):
<chrisccoulson> so do i
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hrm.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, my thoughts exactly :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if thunderbird is meant to handle this, or if i should open a bug against launchpad :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: as usual, for this sort of stuff, I recommend asking bienvenu or maybe jcranmer in #maildev.  Both are more well versed with libmime and our header parsing.  I think opening a bug against launchpad is also a good idea.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, ok, i'll do that in a bit
<chrisccoulson> just need to grab some food first
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-05-09
<FernandoMiguel> boua noute
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-05-11
<jacobw2> hi
<jacobw2> i'm trying to package an extension
<jacobw2> i don't understand the use of uuids in /usr/lib/mozilla/extensions/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-05-12
<Omega> nightly is constantly crashing
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-05-13
<FernandoMiguel> olá
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-05-12
<ztxgpsman> hello all, I've a thunderbird address book issue. is this the right channel to ask questions in ?
<micahg> ztxgpsman: unless it's Ubuntu specific, you probably want #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org
<ztxgpsman> micahg: ty!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-05-07
<MikeRL> Possibly Ubuntu related - a few days after upgrading to Firefox 29 using the official packages, every time I try to update my addons Firefox just says "updating add-ons" forever. I'm wondering if an addon or something else could cause this. Any way to be sure?
<MikeRL> Wait, operating on a hunch. Maybe one of the recent addons I installed is causing this. Could be Privacy Badger.
<MikeRL> I'll try disabling my addons one by one until I find the culprit. If that doesn't work, I'll ask for more help. If I find the culprit, perhaps someone has an idea of where to go from there.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-05-09
<Unit193> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-trunk.head/revision/1916 Right, so 0.10 is explicitly defined before this point, thus 1.0 isn't selected.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-05-04
<wxl> hey folks running thunderbird-trunk in trusty off of the ff/tb daily ppa and i seem to be stuck on 38.0, even though the ppa says 40.0 is published. any clues?
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages likely last successful trusty build.
<wxl> oh i was looking too quickly
<wxl> amd64 succeeded but i386 failed https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+builds?build_text=thunderbird-trunk&build_state=built
<wxl> darn, and just missed the change i want :( https://hg.mozilla.org/comm-central/rev/7eeb90bee7f4
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-05-08
<gladius> Firefox is a piece of shit, FYI...you should ditch this browser for something better. (You may have to write something from scratch, since every browser out there is a complete and total pile of shit at this time.)
<Unit193> Thanks for letting me know.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-05-11
<apricot1> Looking for a translation addon for Firefox 46.0/Ubuntu  - tried Instant Translate, but doesn't work. No tooltip, no selection für languages... Is there another 'tooltip' translation ?
<xjjk> has anyone else been having problems w/ the firefox 48 build on xenial?
<xjjk> It crashes on start for me
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-05-12
<M-alex_mayorga1> firefox-trunk is already the newest version (48.0~a1~hg20160331r291037-0ubuntu1~umd1)
<M-alex_mayorga1> For some definition of "newest" =)
<M-alex_mayorga1> xjjk (IRC): Even in "Safe Mode"?
<brainwash> why does firefox still depend on libgtk2? it's built against gtk3 already, right?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-05-13
<xjjk> M-alex_mayorga1: Yes, incl. safe mode. The build from this morning has fixed the crash, though
<M-alex_mayorga1> xjjk (IRC): How do you get daily builds? I use the PPA and it hasn't updated since 20160331 =(
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-05-14
<xjjk> M-alex_mayorga1: I'm actually on Aurora
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-05-11
<compdoc> why does thunderbird always mark mail as junk, even tho I mark things as not junk, over and over?
<compdoc> it doesnt seem capable of learning
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi, what is up with tb 52.1.1 for trusty?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-05-14
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> I know I have added the daily ppa for firefox and thunderbird, but thunderbird-trunk can't be found.
<Umeaboy> Any idea as to why?
<ricotz> Umeaboy, there is no successful build of tb-trunk 55
<ricotz> see https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<ricotz> and again, I would suggest using https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/thunderbird-next/+packages
<Umeaboy> ricotz: OK.Uuuuuuuuuhm. Why does it say that the user RoboChris managed to make one then?
<ricotz> it does not say that
<Umeaboy>  thunderbird-trunk 	55.0~a1~hg20170511r21540.357871-0ubuntu1~umd1 	RoboChris (2017-05-12)
<ricotz> it shows the uploaded source packages
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> What's the adress to the PPA? I can't find it.
<Umeaboy> I managed to find a workaround to an issue with Thunderbird 45.8.0 in Ubuntu 17.04.
<Umeaboy> to find
<Umeaboy> 0Auth2 has stopped working when you want to add a Gmail account.
<Umeaboy> However if you click to edit the manual settings and change from 0Auth2 into Password all works fine again.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-05-13
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, please push your packaging branches!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2019-05-06
<bjgbob> Hello, any word on when Firefox 66.0.4 will be pushed to the Ubuntu repos?
